# Anxiety



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

*Do you suffer from anxiety?*​
Yes, I can't leave the house/I'm crippled by anxiety 296.49%Yes, but I can function 20846.53%Yes but it only mildly affects me 13730.65%Nope, I'm chilled7316.33%


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.

I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

POLL???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My Auntie suffered REALLY badly with that too Katy, never left the house for yrs...

I will try not to sound stupid here but could you please define anxiety ?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I get it, I have a type of bi-polar called cyclothymia. I know I'm not looking after myself properly when bad anxiety kicks in. Starts as a few attacks that gradually becomes a permanent state.

Thinks that help for me are, good sleep, meditation, no booze, no caffiene. Do I stick to that? Sometimes...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive a social one which has plagued me from early teens, tried cbt and other things but realsied the best way to combat is too keep thrown yourself into fight or flight situations


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes but I can function...

Doctors put me thru tests and I shouldn't have been so dumb and answered honestly to the test things, I scored 13/14 on anxiety/depression test that my endo gave me pml.

But at the time I was anxious mainly because once coming off pred my colitis flares up and end up back in the hospital and im on border line colectomy now... but also im not depressed just frustrated as doctors p1ssing me off not doing what i need etc, kept canceling my meds due to budget tbh etc.

But now I can't get them off my back keep getting monthly letters for me to go see a psychiatrist but I just keep phoning and cancelling them, I don't know whos requesting them but it's driving me up the fkn wall :lol: ! wouldn't want to see one, and don't want sh1tty drugs that make your brain mush.


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah I doo I think from what I read I have social phobia at one point it was soo bad if my parents or sister had friends around id stay in my room until they left starving myself sometimes cus I felt like I just couldn't face talking to them it's got a bit better now I try to put on a brave face and force myself into awkward situations I must admit sometimes I have a few drinks before to calm me down if I'm meeting new people then eventually I'll feel comfortable enough to see them with no alcohol in me


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

my brothers gf suffers terribley with this ... so bad she sits at home cant go out , i used to see it as sponging off my brother as he has his own buiness .

But now i have realised its a problem. She's been precribed Valiums


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Katy said:


> Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.
> 
> I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia


So you are scared to go out in case you have a panic attack?

I have come on leaps and bounds from what I used to be but I still don't go out other than the gym or to work. Shops are abit of a mare as well. One of my main problems is that I don't know WTF I am I supposed to say to people...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh i get it super-bad in certain environments and situations


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> yeh i get it super-bad in certain environments and situations


same


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I suffer from some sort of anxiety and have severe panic attacks, have done since about 11-12, sometimes I literally cant breathe and have to go off into a room on my own and calm myself down, my attacks are triggered from stress mainly but also random sometimes.

Over the years Ive really kind of just learnt to live with it and have only seen a GP twice about it in 10 years, sometimes I can be ok for 2-3 weeks then others I can get like it multiple times a day, strange??

Also suffer from manic depression which my mother has severely (numerous breakdowns and anorexia basicly bi polar), although I am quite good at avoiding depression now by keeping certain factors of my life on track and avoid certain situations.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to suffer really badly from Anxiety... its a difficult one to explain, i'm totally confident in social situations but the main battle for me was in my head... i dunno why but recently things have gotten a lot better, i used to worry about things all the time and worry about the way i live my life and sometimes panic, even though i had nothing to worry about compared to most people. Recently i understand who i am more and realise that nothing bad is going to happen, its a big weight off my shoulders


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I used to suffer really badly from Anxiety... its a difficult one to explain, i'm totally confident in social situations but the main battle for me was in my head... i dunno why but recently things have gotten a lot better, i used to worry about things all the time and worry about the way i live my life and sometimes panic, even though i had nothing to worry about compared to most people. Recently i understand who i am more and realise that nothing bad is going to happen, its a big weight off my shoulders


I can totally relate to this mate, its almost as though I can control it at times then ..BOOM, completely loose the plot big time


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I can totally relate to this mate, its almost as though I can control it at times then ..BOOM, completely loose the plot big time


If i get that drunk i go in to a blackout i often panic the next day massively, so to stop that happening i take cocaine when i drink lol


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Infact one of the reasons I train is due to anxiety and self conciousness


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Anxiety is so strange, personally I get anxious but under normal circumstances. I do think it is linked to intelligence, the most scary thing about an anxiety attack is how the subject thinks others will perceive them, particularly in the social context - not knowing how to deal with people, crowds, small talk etc is IMO mostly down to how we think others will judge them or what we believe others expect from us! Beta blockers help because they slow the heart rate and drop blood pressure and blood flow, effectively slowing down the brain and the release of adrenalin etc. Controlling anxiety is hard but it can be done, its also a tough concept for others who have never experienced it to sympathise with those effected. I have had it in the social respect but only when I was mentally depressed because I was suffering from constant migraines. Is it triggered more depending on mood etc??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Raptor said:


> If i get that drunk i go in to a blackout i often panic the next day massively, so to stop that happening i take cocaine when i drink lol


Recreational drugs and alcohol (not as bad) are the worse for me, although I have an addictive and compulsive personality and dont know when to stop/limit myself, I have to avoid these totally as they near enough ruined my life and under certain circumstances still could if I dont stay away!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dru0111 said:


> Anxiety is so strange, personally I get anxious but under normal circumstances. I do think it is linked to intelligence, the most scary thing about an anxiety attack is how the subject thinks others will perceive them, particularly in the social context - not knowing how to deal with people, crowds, small talk etc is IMO mostly down to how we think others will judge them or what we believe others expect from us! Beta blockers help because they slow the heart rate and drop blood pressure and blood flow, effectively slowing down the brain and the release of adrenalin etc. Controlling anxiety is hard but it can be done, its also a tough concept for others who have never experienced it to sympathise with those effected. I have had it in the social respect but only when I was mentally depressed because I was suffering from constant migraines. Is it triggered more depending on mood etc??


Good post mate, my problems and attacks are never socially related and are more a build up of worry over time about certain situations and problems, feels almost like they multiply and blow me of course, although a lot of the time the panic attacks happen in a social environment but are not relative to that specific event/situation, dont know if that makes any sense lol


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

not sure if i get anxiety but i get wierd in some situations... i really hate formal stuff like wedings etc but i think thats just general discomfort. I have had a few episodes of really intence paranoia or anxiety and i have no idea what they were down to, lasted about 10mins i think but really was horible, would have payed a million quid not to have that feeling, like a sinking feeling..just sketching out, thought i was gona die!


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

I suffered panic disorder for over 21 years ruined my life till about 5 years ago.

At 21 i took a turn one night body was hot no feeling just hot couldn't stand was as if i was steaming drunk my eyes went in different directions this was the start,

i couldn't drive through tunnels they closed in was as if i was looking through a straw,

other symptoms were my mouth would dry i couldn't swallow,my heart would race i just wanted to run away but you cant run from yourself, ques in shops or traffic jams were terrifying it would start, chocking cant breath am going to chock need a drink am dying was terrifying for me always had to carry water in case i chocked,you always feel you are dying you become so self aware smells get strong noise gets so loud and you taste metal at the back of you mouth,i either had panic attacks or depression after the attack i got depressed it was like having fits without the fit if you know what i mean,i had so many pills from the doc none worked apart from diazapam,i seen psychologist, psychiatrists and CPN nurses no help what so ever, i got to the point i never knew if i was ill or not as the attacks would give me any symptom i thought of, so i never knew if it was real or not,i could write about the effects and how i was affected for weeks, any way in short 21 years later things started to change till now i don't have any known affects the terrors have gone, but it ruined my life.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> Good post mate, my problems and attacks are never socially related and are more a build up of worry over time about certain situations and problems, feels almost like they multiply and blow me of course, although a lot of the time the panic attacks happen in a social environment but are not relative to that specific event/situation, dont know if that makes any sense lol


Makes perfect sense. The panic attacks happen in the a social situation but are not related to that situation, so you could be worrying about something totally seperate but that worry/anxiety is edged out in a social situation right?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dru0111 said:


> Makes perfect sense. The panic attacks happen in the a social situation but are not related to that situation, so you could be worrying about something totally seperate but that worry/anxiety is edged out in a social situation right?


Exactly mate, I start to sweat, cant breathe, blood pressure rises, then I see people notice and get worse, the strange thing is everyone I know well knows whats going on and I have learnt to live with it really as its happened since I was young.

Sometime Im lying in bed and cant breathe at all, have to get up and try for deep breaths for couple of hours and goes eventually


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> Exactly mate, I start to sweat, cant breathe, blood pressure rises, then I see people notice and get worse, the strange thing is everyone I know well knows whats going on and I have learnt to live with it really as its happened since I was young.
> 
> Sometime Im lying in bed and cant breathe at all, have to get up and try for deep breaths for couple of hours and goes eventually


Social circumstances bring it up, I personally think its something subconscious in us all that worry about how other perceive us, would explain these symptoms but then again if you have the episodes in bed and there are no social factors around... But in bed your waiting to fall asleep and your mind wonders, and in your case sounds like it starts to worry. do you get light headed at all like an almost throbbing constricting feeling in your head when it gets close to the attack??


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't get over how many of us there are here. I hate shops on my own. It's easier when you have people you know with you.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Exactly mate, I start to sweat, cant breathe, blood pressure rises, then I see people notice and get worse, the strange thing is everyone I know well knows whats going on and I have learnt to live with it really as its happened since I was young.
> 
> Sometime Im lying in bed and cant breathe at all, have to get up and try for deep breaths for couple of hours and goes eventually


I used to get this all the time half a blue diazapam with hot water done the trick, after about 20 mins i used to laugh to myself and thought what was all the fuss about,but only take diazapam when you really need them,and stop caffine was a big change for me no coffee, tea or redbull type drinks infact no stimulants they will fvck you up


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Milzeh said:


> I can't get over how many of us there are here. I hate shops on my own. It's easier when you have people you know with you.


yeah mate i hate going in town to shops on my own! always feel rattled like im the odd one out? doesnt help that i live in the country so stepping off a bus in town with so many people feels wierd lol!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

maverick1888 said:


> I used to get this all the time half a blue diazapam with hot water done the trick, after about 20 mins i used to laugh to myself and thought what was all the fuss about,but only take diazapam when you really need them,and stop caffine was a big change for me no coffee, tea or redbull type drinks infact no stimulants they will fvck you up


a big dose of AAGK (?) messed my head loads mate, altho ive done most rec drugs! really made me sketch out, i have to be in the right mind set for it for sure.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Massively, i was always theconfident type and would alwys talk to anyone but one wknd i took alotttttt of drink and drugs and my mind hasnt returned to normal ever since. If im not in control of my life then i panic real bad, i just cant be in room with people for far to long or i take bad panic attacks, even when i go out i get it bad but then tghis makes me drink spirits so i can become cam quicker, drink is great for caming me but the next day im 1mill times worse. Recently for teh 1st time in my life i was lying in bed saying why me and why am i even living when its a big battle. Im so bad that i have to wear new cloths every week all teh time, my footwear has to be spotless and i have to wear the best of gear or i panic,lol, i know thi ssounds stupid but its just teh way it is and i FCUKING HATE IT. I only stay around people who i am comfertable with and havce been told that im anti-social at times because i dont like going to peoples houses and sitting around drinking tea and talking sh1te. I took meds a few years ago for it ,help me abit but hated the side effets as all i wanted to do was sleep. It got kind of worse after my test cycle but getting a small bit better now. I would give anything to be normal as i am a great person to be with when im cam


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I had bad panic attacks years ago, Mine were triggered by recreational drugs. The feelings I had were unreal, depression, detachment, paranoia, crazy thoughts. I used to feel drained after an attack and just wanted to sleep. I was at the stage of not wanting to leave the house and felt uncomfortable even with people I knew well. Im nothing like that now, I dont know how I came out of it, they lasted for 3 or 4 years but they made my life a living nightmare


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Massively, i was always theconfident type and would alwys talk to anyone but one wknd i took alotttttt of drink and drugs and my mind hasnt returned to normal ever since. If im not in control of my life then i panic real bad, i just cant be in room with people for far to long or i take bad panic attacks, even when i go out i get it bad but then tghis makes me drink spirits so i can become cam quicker, drink is great for caming me but the next day im 1mill times worse. Recently for teh 1st time in my life i was lying in bed saying why me and why am i even living when its a big battle. Im so bad that i have to wear new cloths every week all teh time, my footwear has to be spotless and i have to wear the best of gear or i panic,lol, i know thi ssounds stupid but its just teh way it is and i FCUKING HATE IT. I only stay around people who i am comfertable with and havce been told that im anti-social at times because i dont like going to peoples houses and sitting around drinking tea and talking sh1te. I took meds a few years ago for it ,help me abit but hated the side effets as all i wanted to do was sleep. It got kind of worse after my test cycle but getting a small bit better now. I would give anything to be normal as i am a great person to be with when im cam


Im exactly the same mate, kinda good knowing your not the only one. I hate not being able to handle the social aspect of things. When Im out I think I can come across as either distant, or ignorant to what people are saying. But I often cant think for wondering what people are saying or thinking about me.

Sounds kinda self centred in a way as though people would give a sh1t about what I look like, but it honestly drives me up the wall.

I personally feel as though advertising and the media is responsible for a lot of this in people. Were constantly bombarded with images of the way we should look, how we should dress and what phone or whatever we should have. Its just turned us into a nation of worriers.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Milzeh said:


> I can't get over how many of us there are here. I hate shops on my own. It's easier when you have people you know with you.


Shops i can handle, going into fast food places on the other hand. I can't go in them on my own. Hell, going into takeaways i have to build myself up to. I think that all stems down to when i was obese though. I don't like eating in front of people either, i get really self conscious about it. Again, most likely due to when i was big.

When it comes to going out at the weekends, if i go out that is, i am very, very shy.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes.... and I've recently been put on medication for it.

I denied it to myself for a very long time, wouldn't accept it as I thought it was weak.

I'm starting to understand that its a control issue.... if anythings going wrong and I cannot control it (be that money issues, family issues etc) I get incredibly anxious. I've also realised that simulants eg certain fatburners, caffeine etc can make things far worse.

As well as the medication I've taken steps to do other things to help me relax ie hypnotherapy CD's, aromatherapy and just generally taking the time to sit down and chill out and take a few deep breaths. If its bad I avoid doing anything if I can - all I want to do is hide away. I also hate being with people I don't know - I force myself to act normal but I come across as quite stand offish because I actually feel really uncomfortable.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes.... and I've recently been put on medication for it.
> 
> I denied it to myself for a very long time, wouldn't accept it as I thought it was weak.
> 
> ...


The thing is like me you feel its a weakness and you will get over it,but the longer you leave it the more imprinted it becomes till you look for it when you wake and it starts again,i went a year without help and in the end i was going to jump out a window 17 floors up,as soon as your head hits the pillow all the thoughts of the day come flooding in ,but they are all changed to the worst of the worst and your awake half the night fending off the demonds


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes.... and I've recently been put on medication for it.
> 
> I denied it to myself for a very long time, wouldn't accept it as I thought it was weak.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how/what I suffer with and that is exactly how i would describe it with the controlling stressful issues (work, money, etc), I also didnt really admit to what it was until few years ago, most of all and recreational drugs just make this a million times worse, luckily I learnt that the hard way and stay away from them now as they took me to a place in my head I would never ever wish for anybody to go through, although Ive always suffered way before that.

Certain things help me keep it to a minimum, the obvious keeping distractions and stresses out of my life when poss, but also healthy diet, training, cardio, and anything that relaxes me like walking outdoors, watchin a film playin with my kids etc


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

If i was under pressure it wasnt there, it was when i relaxed it would kick in and i became souper self aware


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I developed a neurosis about my teeth last year, to the point where i went to the dentist 11 times in a month! I managed to convince myself that my teeth were so bad that i needed a full set of implants, was looking on the internet for 'dental holidays' and working out how to hide from my wife that i felt like this. The thing is my teeth arent even too bad! I have a few fillings but i felt anxious about being away for work and developing toothache, i work on a boat and can be out for 4 weeks at a time. It really did begin to rule my life (breaking down when by myself) until i spoke to my wife about it and she took me to the doctors. He diagnosed me with depression brought on by neurotic anxiety about my teeth! He prescribed me citalopran and after a few months i felt well enough to come off them. I still get anxious on a weekly basis about them but nowhere near what it was! I dont take the meds anymore but have a couple of months worth in the draw incase i start feeling really bad again.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

James s said:


> I'm not bound to the home, I can go out and do things that are in my comfort zone but it's the unknown that sets me off. The thing that hits me is the physical effects where as I can handle the mental aspects fine. So that ranges from shaking, breathing problems, can't eat, feeling sick, feeling drained and tired, going out to eat is a no. I've noticed a few people mentioning about coming off strange to others and I totally get that, I think I must look strange to others or on the edge because well I am and probably fighting myself to stay put and people say stuff like "smile" but it's hard when you feel so uncomfortable.
> 
> I've found bodybuilding and general excercise really helps along the way. I also stopped drinking 4 + years ago as I was finding myself drinking to calm myself down when I went from my A levels into full time work.
> 
> I have a small pack of Diazepam 2mg and when I go to really far out things I take one tablet and that makes the world of difference because all my physical symptoms just go away and I can relax and enjoy what i'm doing. I'm very strict when I will allow myself to have one and eventually before the end of this year or early next I hopefully visit a friend abroad, obviously a big goal to reach but it will be worth it.


I couldnt go out eating in public i would chock at the thought of people watching me and never finished my food,couldnt flying the was horrific sheer terror, public speaking was also a big no no but now i do all of these with ease,there is no quick fix and everyone is different find what works for you


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Anxiety ran my life until about a year ago. I've been on various meds for it and had CBT, but the best thing I found for it was diet and nutrition and training. Breathing and muscle relaxation techniques help too. Although it's a bit better now, I still get relapses, tends to be brought on by depression... When I'm depressed, I'm also anxious. On the other hand if I'm happy then I'm gregarious and confident. Exercise helps with that. Doctors should use exercise for mental health rehab before they hand out ssri's I reckon.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

JamesIre said:


> Anxiety ran my life until about a year ago. I've been on various meds for it and had CBT, but the best thing I found for it was diet and nutrition and training. Breathing and muscle relaxation techniques help too. Although it's a bit better now, I still get relapses, tends to be brought on by depression... *When I'm depressed, I'm also anxious. On the other hand if I'm happy then I'm gregarious and confident.* Exercise helps with that. Doctors should use exercise for mental health rehab before they hand out ssri's I reckon.


Agree with that totally.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> My Auntie suffered REALLY badly with that too Katy, never left the house for yrs...
> 
> I will try not to sound stupid here but could you please define anxiety ?


Mmm, I suppose I would describe it as fear that arises for no rational reason. So bascially a fear response to something that actually doesn't pose any genuine threat to your safety or life.



barsnack said:


> Ive a social one which has plagued me from early teens, tried cbt and other things but realsied the best way to combat is too keep thrown yourself into fight or flight situations


I think that works for some people but not others. I've heard some people rave about 'feel the fear and do it anyway' but I've tried that and it's traumatised me! Systematic desensitisation works best for me I think.



monsterballs said:


> my brothers gf suffers terribley with this ... so bad she sits at home cant go out , i used to see it as sponging off my brother as he has his own buiness .
> 
> But now i have realised its a problem. She's been precribed Valiums


I've been in relationships where my partners friends and family have thought that I'm non-social and rude for not wanting to go out with them to events etc. When I was with my ex my anxiety caused me to struggle to eat and I'd always find a way not to eat with his family which they found really rude.



SteamRod said:


> So you are scared to go out in case you have a panic attack?
> 
> I have come on leaps and bounds from what I used to be but I still don't go out other than the gym or to work. Shops are abit of a mare as well. One of my main problems is that I don't know WTF I am I supposed to say to people...


Yeah I think that the fear of a panic attack is a big factor. I struggle with shops and travelling. Yesterday I forced myself to go to the supermarket and my heart was pounding through my body as I was waiting to be served at the checkout. I was really proud of myself though...I had a panic attack in the store and couldn't wait to get back to my car and then when I did I realised that I'd forgotten to get most of the things on the list and so I made myself go back in and the second time was far easier than the first.

It's not just a pnaic attack that I fear though. I just don't want to be noticed by anyone...I find that I keep my head down and try not to draw attention to myself. When I was younger I used to have bad posture from slumping...bascially literally trying to keep my head down.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dru0111 said:


> Anxiety is so strange, personally I get anxious but under normal circumstances. *I do think it is linked to intelligence*, the most scary thing about an anxiety attack is how the subject thinks others will perceive them, particularly in the social context - not knowing how to deal with people, crowds, small talk etc is IMO mostly down to how we think others will judge them or what we believe others expect from us! *Beta blockers* help because they slow the heart rate and drop blood pressure and blood flow, effectively slowing down the brain and the release of adrenalin etc. Controlling anxiety is hard but it can be done,* its also a tough concept for others who have never experienced it to sympathise with those effected.* I have had it in the social respect but only when I was mentally depressed because I was suffering from constant migraines.* Is it triggered more depending on mood etc??*


How do you think that it's linked to intelligence?

I think that having quite an obsessive personality can be a factor...I obsess about the tiniest of things. If I say something that I regret I'll play it over and over in my head. I worry so much about things and just generally over think things. That trait was helpful when doing exams and research but in day to day life I think that it's a cause of stress.

I've certainly found over the years that people have struggled to empathise. Even when working amongst psychologists my colleagues struggled to empathise....simply because despite being educated about it they had no personal experience of it.

Beta blockers didn't work for me. The first time I took them I was psychologically anxious but my body wasn't responding and then the second they wore off I had one of the worst panic attacks of my life...I'll never forget it!

My anxiety issues are usually made worse by where I am in my life. It's worse at the moment because I'm the middle of a move and there's so much to sort out in a short space of time. It's also affected by how desensitised I am. For example, in my last job I became used to driving all over the city and meeting people in their homes that most things didn't phase me....whereas now, because I rarely need to go out, I can't imagine doing what I did in my last job.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

I don't agree that it's linked with intelligence but I can see the point he was making. I think it's linked to emotional sensitivity which is arguably part of intelligence.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i never used to but since the break up of my marriage i have started to get very very anxious about going out cos of women chatting me up.

i have never had a problem with talking to women in the past - i could pull with no probs when single and when married i could chat 5hit quite happily but now when im out (and i get my fair share of attention) i turn into a wreck.

when a woman talks to me i start to get odd.... and its stopping me going out cos i get my fair share of attention and dont know how to cope with it at mo (which is annoying cos right now i should be lapping it up).

Its almost as if im scared of pulling now and its getting to the point where im asked if i want to go out on the weekend and im fine then as the days get closer i start to get nervous then when im getting ready i dont even want to leave the house and i have physically shaken.

my mates are having none of it and pushing me to stop being a wreck which is good but if anything the more i go out the worse it gets and if i dont go out then it also seems to get worse.

i dont know if it is anxiety per se or just a normal thing to go through after a life upheaveal but its out of character for me and im not liking it at the mo.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can relate to what a lot of you go through also. I suffer from social anxiety and depression. I am constantly mentally knackered, and even the mundane tasks seem very daunting. I'm sure with you all, no matter what form of anxiety you suffer from, the most frustrating thing is that it holds you back from doing things other people take for granted. But I think it greatly due to our depth of character and mind that we suffer from these things. I wouldn't say it's nice to know other people suffer as I wouldn't wish anxiety on anyone but it's definitely nice to that other people understand. I think that is only something you can fully do if you've been through it yourself!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have definitely found myself more anxious since becoming more emotional. Main problem I have atm is at work. My CEO is a posh bully and constantly tries to belittle people especially me. A Monday morning meeting discussing where we all are and being put on the spot is something I REALLY hate anyway but couple that with the fact whatever you say is being scrutinised and taken the **** out of its driving me mad. I've been brought up in a working class family with working class mates and find it hard to respond to 'banter' at work or pure bullying really. Normally I'd tell the person to **** off but combatting it when you need your job and you're out-numbered and out-gunned is really difficult for me atm.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> How do you think that it's linked to intelligence?
> 
> I think that having quite an obsessive personality can be a factor...I obsess about the tiniest of things. If I say something that I regret I'll play it over and over in my head. I worry so much about things and just generally over think things. That trait was helpful when doing exams and research but in day to day life I think that it's a cause of stress.
> 
> ...


I am also incredibly obsessive over things. It drives my misses mad having to have the radio or tv on a level that is a multiple of five (I know it's nuts!)

I do think people in general have become more sympathetic as there is more awareness out there these days but I think there will always be a stigma attached to mental health issues.

Change of routine can always be a stress, it's like going into the unknown and feeling unprepared for what's going to happen. Just try and remember the anticipation of a situation is nearly always worse than the situation itself. We stress about things that we cannot control and I suppose until we a comfortable with this fact we'll always stress ourselves out. But easy enough for me to say this, putting it into practice is the difficult thing!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Raptor said:


> If i get that drunk i go in to a blackout i often panic the next day massively, so to stop that happening i take cocaine when i drink lol


I have tried that approach and it works wonders at the time.

The day after ain't fun though, feels like my anxiety is a million times worse!


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Katy said:


> *How do you think that it's linked to intelligence?*
> 
> Its quite refreshing and ironic to read through this thread and see that everyone posting is using reasonable grammar and spelling
> 
> ...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> Im exactly the same mate, kinda good knowing your not the only one. I hate not being able to handle the social aspect of things. When Im out I think I can come across as either distant, or ignorant to what people are saying. But I often cant think for wondering what people are saying or thinking about me.
> 
> Sounds kinda self centred in a way as though people would give a sh1t about what I look like, but it honestly drives me up the wall.
> 
> I personally feel as though advertising and the media is responsible for a lot of this in people. Were constantly bombarded with images of the way we should look, how we should dress and what phone or whatever we should have. Its just turned us into a nation of worriers.


Agree with it being teh world we live in man, its just to fcuking fast for our liking. When im out in teh country in my house looking out at the secenery i am in heaven, theres times that im so relaxed its fcuking great but then ive to go and some sh1t that needs done then teh anixety kicks in when i hit town etc.. Its a massive negative in my life, its honestly changed me for the worst but i just deal with it best i can.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

i do suffer from time to time but my kids and wife help me thru it


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

I get anxiety attacks in new or very public places with crowds.

I was the victim of an attempted robbery and was attacked by 2 lads on the underground late at night about 10 years ago. At the time I was about 18stone and ripped and thought I was hard - I used to do a bit of door work to pay my way through uni and I was a 2nd dan in Karate and had done a ton of kick boxing. I think the business suit I was wearing made me look like a soft target.

Anyways after a fairly short fight I left them in a mess, but I was knifed twice in the attack and managed to alert the driver - he called the ambulance and police (I was arrested for gbh initially - but this was dropped and the 2 got time for the attack).

Its only this year that I have managed to get on a train again (Virgin 1st class), but you will never see me on a tube again. It took me along time to get into restarants and bars again, and still sometimes suffer anxiety attacks, even when out with groups of close mates.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure whether this has been mentioned but L-Theanine can be a godsend for anxiety, those taking too many stims/coffee late or even helping you relax before bed as well as edginess, anger and paranoia. The dosage I've used is 300-400 mg and works great, I no longer have to take a chainsaw in a sportsbag outside with me which is good news for all of the unsuspecting members of the public. 100gms is £20 quid and would last you ages here.

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/l_theanine


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

I, fortunately do not suffer from anxiety but this thread has helped me understand it more. These forums are great finding out what people really think and feel. Better than any text book on the subject (not that I've read any, but this is from real people with real issues and not some author who's done a bit of research). The poll really surprised me too! Thanks to the original poster!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Not sure whether this has been mentioned but L-Theanine can be a godsend for anxiety, those taking too many stims/coffee late or even helping you relax before bed, the dosage I've used is 300-400 mg and works great, I no longer have to take a chainsaw in a sportsbag outside with me which is good news for all of the unsuspecting members of the public. 100gms is £20 quid and would last you ages here.
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/l_theanine


I've actually found that helpful in the past. May start taking it again....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ALS said:


> I, fortunately do not suffer from anxiety but this thread has helped me understand it more. These forums are great finding out what people really think and feel. Better than any text book on the subject (not that I've read any, but this is from real people with real issues and not some author who's done a bit of research). The poll really surprised me too! Thanks to the original poster!


You are welcome


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Katy said:


> You are welcome


Great thread Katy, thanks for starting it this has actually been almost a breath of fresh air to read, and understanding that its not just you and can be helped, Im sure anybody that suffers and that understands will get what I mean.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread has been really comforting. I suffer from social anxiety, and only a few weeks ago went to my GP for help as I thought "this is stupid, I can't go on like this". I've been put forward for CBT so just waiting now for an apppointment.

I am ok with daily routine things but struggle with shopping by myself, cinema, going out (unless I'm with others) and even going to work is hard. Often feels like people are talking/laughing about me, as irrational as that sounds. Any new situation or a group situation is really really difficult, and often feel a panic attack coming on. I have to regulate my breathing just to calm myself down! Went on a short train journey the other weekend, only to a local town, but beforehand I was really putting myself through it; once on the train I was ok.

It's good to know that I'm not the only one who suffers with this sort of thing, particularly when on forums like this it appears on the surface that everyone is so ultra-confident with themselves.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Everyone to some degree at some point in there life will suffer


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

maverick1888 said:


> If i was under pressure it wasnt there, it was when i relaxed it would kick in and i became souper self aware


That is spot on about becoming super self aware, its a strange sensation.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

i have been having problems with high blood pressure for about a year, and was just put down to lifestyle, gear etc but only now i am convinced it it anxiety because it seems to come and go with anxiety and stress im suffering anyone else had this?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What ****es me off now also is the fact I seem to channel my concentration and intelligence more into what people think and how I'm perceived rather than into things that are actually important like what the person is saying or what is going on. I find it really hard to remember and learn things now as well which I believe is partly due to anxiety.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah i agree , great thread. Im now considering hitting teh docs to see what can be done about it. The main reason why i havent went already is because i dont want to be taking any meds because i hate being tired,sleepy and not wanting to do anything.

My anixety is 99% of the time i leave the house and be in others company. Recently i had a hospital appointment and was in the waiting room with about 20 different people and we were all eye balling each other, the nervousness i felt was crazy, all i wanted to do was get out of there but at the same time i couldnt get of the chair. When my name was called for my turn to see teh doctor, it seemed as if i won teh lotto because i just needed out of tehre so i could breath. I even tried to read a newspaper while sitting there but that just made me worse because i thought everyone was looking at me and thnking negative ****e.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope cbt works well for u buddy, it can definitely go a long way to understanding the route of your problems and then dealing with them accordingly.

It is surprising when people that seem so confident admit to having such issues. But then most of us have grown up being told how important it is to be confident and not to show any 'weaknesses'. Half the time I feel like I've got a mask on and can't let it slip or I'll be found out! Apparently I come across as confident, I can't understand that, I feel a wreck!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> That is spot on about becoming super self aware, its a strange sensation.


So true! It's a bit like time has slowed down and every sensation is magnified!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Cheers mate, I'm hopeful it will maybe help me deal with the problems better at least.

I get the exact same thing! People think I'm a confident person, and to some small extent I am in certain situations, but I never feel I am at all!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

People also think that I'm really confident as well but inside I'm shaking like a leaf!

Anxiety consumes so much of my energy and my thoughts...I worry about things way in advance and make it into a much bigger deal than it is so by the time the event happens e.g. a meeting or train journey, I'm an absolute mess! I'm already stressing about something that's happening next week even though I know that worrying will do sod all.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

I do but it's related to very specific things.... big social gatherings, presentations, having to meet lots of new people at once.

UGH!!!!!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

geordie_paul said:


> i have been having problems with high blood pressure for about a year, and was just put down to lifestyle, gear etc but only now i am convinced it it anxiety because it seems to come and go with anxiety and stress im suffering anyone else had this?


Yes mate, I have suffered from this myself. I live a pretty clean lifestyle and can't party like I used to, but my blood pressure is always a bit higher than it should be. I stopped drinking for 3 months and went to get a blood test recently and my gp put it down to anxiety and the fact I stress more than most!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

HJL said:


> a big dose of AAGK (?) messed my head loads mate, altho ive done most rec drugs! really made me sketch out, i have to be in the right mind set for it for sure.


The mrs wants to Visit New York at christmas. I'd be like wooooah!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Ive a social one which has plagued me from early teens, tried cbt and other things but realsied the best way to combat is too keep thrown yourself into fight or flight situations


I agree with this 100%. I was always really confident in social situations in my teenage years and early twenties but I do sometimes struggle now. Ironically I never have any problems at work (working in peoples homes) maybe its because I feel I have purpose there. I put it down to heavy dope smoking during my younger years. If something is bothering me though I just face it head on and it seems to work.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Katy said:


> People also think that I'm really confident as well but inside I'm shaking like a leaf!
> 
> Anxiety consumes so much of my energy and my thoughts...I worry about things way in advance and make it into a much bigger deal than it is so by the time the event happens e.g. a meeting or train journey, I'm an absolute mess! I'm already stressing about something that's happening next week even though I know that worrying will do sod all.


That's a real pity, Katy. You seem too young and too nice to have worries like these, seems a common thing these days eh.

I see the poll is 60% for yes but managed , i'm one of those.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i hate goign out to eat. sometimes i litraly cant eat a thing. parents bought an expensive meal and i just couldnt get it near my mouth. couldnt pay me ten grand to eat it, just not a chance, yet wen im at home i wana stuff my face all day, very wierd.

I have to give out trophies in a club for a sport next month. i was a member of the club for 4 years, now im going to be a guest at the end of year doo. i am briking it and this is way beyond my level of enjoyment. im considering telling the guy i have a interwiev or somthing.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Milzeh said:


> The mrs wants to Visit New York at christmas. I'd be like wooooah!


I assume you ment to quote my post obove the one you did! cities are a nightmare for me mate, but then as i said, i hate eating out or being around loads of buisy people!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

i suffer from this a great deal it does affect my hole life i find my self having to plan every detail if i have to leave the house and i do most things by set times ie going to the gym when i know its going to be quiet and i only do my shopping at night aswell sometime at like 3 am in the morning lol and yes i have to larf about it if i didnt well you know  . it may sound odd but it effects me on here as even tho iv been a member for a wile i dont have a great post count that do to me thinking ow its not worth asking that question so iv got used to searching for the answer i need rather then post.

matt


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Witch-King said:


> That's a real pity, Katy. You seem too young and too nice to have worries like these, seems a common thing these days eh.
> 
> I see the poll is 60% for yes but managed , i'm one of those.


I've had these problems since I was 15 when it was triggered by health problems and made worse by meeting some unpleasant people throughout my adolescence.

I go through waves with it where sometimes I seem stronger and other times the anxiety gets the better of me. It's meant that I had to quit my last job but I'm fortunate to be able to work from home for Lorian. We're also moving to far calmer place in the country so I'm hoping that after the move I will see a difference in my stress levels.

The upside of all of this though is that I can really empathise with others which helped when I was working in mental health (something I hope to continue with in the future) and because I used to have depression with it I have now learnt how to manage that...something that I think can take skill and self awareness 

I appreciate your sympathy, thank you....whilst some days I can accept it, there are other days when it makes me really angry and upset.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

It's so reassuring to know that so many people on here who I deem to be quite balanced people also experience anxiety.

I don't suffer in every day situations like many people describe, it's relationship anxiety that kills me (and is killing my relationship). I've been with my girlfriend for nearly 4 years but I manage to worry myself half to death any time she's out with friends that's she's going to leave/cheat/find someone better etc. I know I'm a pretty good catch and that she's the most trustworthy person I know but it doesn't stop the irrational thoughts :sad:

For example, she's going out for a drink with one of her male friends tomorrow night. Whilst I know I probably can't trust him as he's a bloke, I know I don't need to as I trust her, but this won't stop me having the most irrational, horrible thoughts for the entire night until she calls me when she gets home.

Just wish I could be rid of the anxiety and give her the trust/freedom she deserves :crying:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I also find it quite reassuring so many people seem to be effected by anxiety. Generally it seems more acceptable in women, but I rarely hear men saying they suffer from it. I do get anxiety at times, some worse than others but its and awful feeling. Sometimes I just think to my self 'come on you prat, just snap out of it' but it is a pain in the ass. Mostly mine is with work and stress. Sometimes I also get it when I have to go places or out in town at night. I have no idea why either.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

One thing that really helped me was Charles Lindens CBT method, it's a bit cheesy and you feel like a bit of a tool doing it but to be honest that's one of the symptoms caused by your anxiety (caring to much what other people would think if they catch you listening to a self help CD).

It can be "acquired" from the usual places if you know where to look.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I have suffered for almost 10 years, and it effects my life so much, charles linden helped me also.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I don't know why but depression and anxiety seem to have become a bigger problem now than 30-40yrs back, maybe its down to the fact that more studies have been done and there have been significant advances in mental health/health all round.......or it could be the fact that the world is going to sh1t.

none the less anxiety is horrible, i myself haven't had anxiety, but my mum and two friends do albeit minor compared to other people but it makes life difficult, not sleeping well, loss of appetite and stress among some of the effects of anxiety. I genuinely feel for anyone with anxiety.

AK-26


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

I suffered panic attacks in my late teens I think a combination of being a natural worrier ,drugs , booze and finally being hit over the head with a brick caused Alot of it . The attack itself didn't bother me particularly but it temporarily affected my eyesight halos fuzzy vision vertigo etc . That feeling when it comes over you is horrible like something terrible is about to happen but you can't do anything about it . Triggering your fight of flight reaction you start sweating adrenaline pumping heart racing heightened awareness of yourself , but there's nothing there to fight or run from your body don't know what to do , so you worry some more making the symptoms worse like a catch 22 . Lasted a couple of years had to see a shrink . In the end you just got to learn when that feeling begins to stay calm and not worry ( easier said than done ) keep control of yourself . Sounds almost funny when read it back but I wouldn't wish that feelin on anybody .


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I have suffered anxiety and depression all my life. It began in primary school and carried on until I was 30 then just faded and touch wood hasn't come back recently. I've suffered from various degrees like mild paranoia for no apparent reason to being unable to leave the house or answer the phone to anyone for weeks on end. I've lost jobs friends and had to end relationships at times like these. I am on first name terms and get discount at most takeaways in town lol. Weird thing is once I adventualy leave the house it's like a switch being thrown and I'm back to normal (normal for me ) Most people who know me would never guess I am ever nervous or insecure about anything as I'm a happy go lucky type and full of confidence. I would have to tick all the boxes on the poll tbh


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Has anyone got any tips or things that help them, im really thinking of going to the doctors and asking for counseling I've been looking into social phobia and i tick all the boxes so I think my anxiety comes from that


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I cant get rid of mine, been living with it for 12 years and its a cnut.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I suffer from social anxiety but I've been self prescribing Valium for years which does the trick as trying to get Valium off the doc is a nightmare


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

It is natural to be anxious some of the time. Don't beat yourself up about this normal feeling. When we start thinking we have a massive problem then we start getting anxious about being anxious and your whole life is spent worrying.

ACCEPT IT. Don't fight it. You can't expect your muscles to grow by avoiding weights. We improve our strength by putting our body under stress. You will feel like ****. You will feel anxious and horrid. But do what it is your scared of anyway. If you keep putting yourself in the situations you are anxious or fearful about the fear will numb and you wont be anxious. How can you be anxious about something you don't fear. IT'S ONLY YOU WHO THINKS IT'S A BIG DEAL. Other people forget the things that dwell in your minds and scar you. [email protected] it. Tell yourself that you are anxious, accept but be strong and crack on anyway. Avoidance of a situation will only make you feel more anxious in the long run. Fighting nerves off doesn't work because it just causes more tension and stress. Embrace it, it will be ahrd but tell yourself you are strong enough to do it anyway. Then you will start feeling pride for doing the things that are hard to do and improving yourself. And with pride comes confidence and self assurance.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

how come i have only just seen this thread lol.... !!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omega321 said:


> Has anyone got any tips or things that help them, im really thinking of going to the doctors and asking for counseling I've been looking into social phobia and i tick all the boxes so I think my anxiety comes from that


I've tried a few things and the thing that helped most was CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy). It not only helped with anxiety but also other areas of my life.

However, I'm not cured. Other thigns I've tried have been group anxiety management classes which was so dumbed down it was rediculous. I've had hypnotherapy, tried SSRI's (a form of anti-depressent), beta blockers (that were horrendous) and also benzodiazepam, tamazepam, lorazepam and zopiclone. Whilst those strong drugs helped during a very bad patch they can not be taken long term, are addictive and not good for your brain chemistry.

My final solution has been to not beat myself up about it, eat well, drinkl less, to leave the rat race and move to a quiet area. I personally don't think that people are designed to live in such cramped and busy environements and to do the 9-5, 5 days a week routine...it doesn't seem natural to me...that's why I left the city.


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Katy said:


> I've tried a few things and the thing that helped most was CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy). It not only helped with anxiety but also other areas of my life.
> 
> However, I'm not cured. Other thigns I've tried have been group anxiety management classes which was so dumbed down it was rediculous. I've had hypnotherapy, tried SSRI's (a form of anti-depressent), beta blockers (that were horrendous) and also benzodiazepam, tamazepam, lorazepam and zopiclone. Whilst those strong drugs helped during a very bad patch they can not be taken long term, are addictive and not good for your brain chemistry.
> 
> My final solution has been to not beat myself up about it, eat well, drinkl less, to leave the rat race and move to a quiet area. I personally don't think that people are designed to live in such cramped and busy environements and to do the 9-5, 5 days a week routine...it doesn't seem natural to me...that's why I left the city.


Blimmy seems like you've tried everything.. I've tried Valium only for 3 days at 10mg I don't think it helped me I still panic, the feeling I get is strange the only way to describe it is like I'm being chased by axe killer or something I physically shake, freeze up, muscles in my face twitch, blush, can't talk, sweat, fidget, racing heart, can't think or concentrate, mind feels foggy and come across as rude as I just say like yes or no. I would really like to get back to normal well normal for me I've always been a worrier but last few years has became extreme even old school friends I bump into notice and I come up with excuses like Ohh I've just boshed aload of ephedrine or Something.. Other meds I've tried are zopiclone and nitrazepam and beta blockers


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omega321 said:


> Blimmy seems like you've tried everything.. I've tried Valium only for 3 days at 10mg I don't think it helped me I still panic, the feeling I get is strange the only way to describe it is like I'm being chased by axe killer or something I physically shake, freeze up, muscles in my face twitch, blush, can't talk, sweat, fidget, racing heart, can't think or concentrate, mind feels foggy and come across as rude as I just say like yes or no. I would really like to get back to normal well normal for me I've always been a worrier but last few years has became extreme even old school friends I bump into notice and I come up with excuses like Ohh I've just boshed aload of ephedrine or Something.. Other meds I've tried are zopiclone and nitrazepam and beta blockers


I've had it for over a decade so over that time I've tried all sorts. I did find though that L-Theanine (not sure of spelling) helped significantly...I recommend it. I also make sure that I have my EFA's and generally good food. I quit smoking 3 years ago too which helped. Alcohol always make things worse for me, as does poor sleep.

Have you ever tried CBT? It basically equips you with life skills in a way...helps you get a better understanding and control of your thinking...which is a major factor in anxiety and also depression.

I do think that there are certain types of people who are prone to be 'worriers'...I think that it's down obsessive personalities...I obsess about a lot. It has it's upside though...it meant that I obsessed over revision so did well at school and uni! But I over think things...obsessing over soemthing that I've said or done and I often dwell on the 'what if's'....which is such a waste of my energy! Anxiety, depression, OCD and eating disroders all seem to be related and I've suffered from all 4!

Your description of an anxiety attack sounds similar to mine. The thing is, anxiety is a fight or flight response, but when there's nothing to fight or fly from the physiological response has no where to go. Is there anything in your life that you feel is contributing to your anxiety? e.g. where you live, personal or relationship issues, work etc? Sorry if that seems personal...you don't even need to answer....just that those areas might be work considering when figuring out what contributes to your anxiety.


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

I have an e-bnook on anxiety and panic that worked great for me. If anyone wants me to send them it then PM me your email address.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Self hypnosis helped me. Sounds crazy but I found it by accident really. I missed a train one day so bought Paul McKennas book on hypnosis. Got right into it and it really helped. He explains a lot about framing which is hard to get across in depth but is basically training your mind to view things in a different way


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Katy said:


> I've had it for over a decade so over that time I've tried all sorts. I did find though that L-Theanine (not sure of spelling) helped significantly...I recommend it. I also make sure that I have my EFA's and generally good food. I quit smoking 3 years ago too which helped. Alcohol always make things worse for me, as does poor sleep.
> 
> Have you ever tried CBT? It basically equips you with life skills in a way...helps you get a better understanding and control of your thinking...which is a major factor in anxiety and also depression.
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel alot worse too if I don't get enough sleep and also if I have too much can make me feel worse, I'll try some of that L-Theanine can I buy it in a health shop?

I've not done any groups or therapy I find it hard to ask for help I usually try and cope on my own I think I don't want to be labeled kind of thing.. I did have a friend try and help me who has studied medical

And physiology at uni but I think he was, how should I say this trying to take advantage of me so that Quickly came to a end!

I do like the sound of this CBT , I notice one of my problems is the same as your "what if's" I tend to think of conversations with people and what I should say what I should have said incase I bump into them as I feel I'm no good at communicating especially females, I don't know if this has anything to do with it but when I was younger my mum would always embarrass me by saying in front of my sisters friends or her friends daughters "Ohh you fancy her don't you stevie" and I can't help but think everytime im talking to a girl, do they think I fancy them, do they fancy me.. And puts a strain on the convocation in my mind.

I don't really know alot of things happened all at once and and I just

Did the typical manly thing and pretend everythings fine, I had been kicked out from home as I don't get along with my step dad ( always puts me down making me feel worthless and stupid) so been staying all over the place for 3 years in that time i got dumped from my first long term proper girlfriend of Nearly 4 years which hit me hard and felt down for a good year or soo ontop started suffering with mild acne which I didn't need at the time as I was already feeling down and unconfident, then lost my job and was Basically homeless for 2 months, now I'm in some housing for young people and have to go for weekly meeting to get back on track work or college wise. Sorry for dragging it out lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

i used to suffer from anxiety when i was younger 17 to 18 think it was due to taking acid and had a really bad trip taking years to get over it.

it kicked off again when my mate died when he was 22 years old of heart attack i suffered for a few years thinking of how i could have helped him blaming my self. it was a very low point in my life every day at the doctors asking what the f is wrong with me everything i did was a struggle. the way i got though it was reki it gave me confidence back self believe as well. now i dont get it and long let it keep like that its made me a stronger person.

dont be a victim be a surviver try go out try that something new it mite just help you over come your Anxitey and make you a stronger person

try Reki


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion Dinger. I tried accupuncture (not the same I know) a few years ago and although it didn't cure my anxiety it did make me a hell of a stronger person and I was finally able to make some important decisions in my life that needed to be be made e.g. getting out of an abusive relationship.

I personally feel tired of trying numerous things and feel that after I move home on wednesday things will start to fall into place. I personally don't really feel like a 'victim' to be honest...I've just accepeted that I have anxiety.

I don't how I feel about Reki but my future mother in law practices it so if I feel tempted I can always turn to her.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omega....given your recent experiences it doesn't surprise me that you're experiencing anxiety. Being put down by your step dad, losing a relationship and not having a stable home would certainly affect me!

I find the analogy of an elastic band quite helpful...bascially if you keep on stretching and stretching it without letting it become relaxed again then it will eventually snap...I use that to remind myself that I need down time and can't always be stretching and stretching myself...I need to take time out and let myself of the hook at the times. I'm not sure that analogy means anything to you?

If you're interested in CBT then there's a new government initiative pushing for making CBT more widely available. So if you see your GP they should refer you to a therapist.

I just did a quit google for L-Theanine. Here's a few links to places that sell it. It seems to be quite widely available:

http://www.naturesremedy.co.uk/page/l_theanine_241.cfm?gclid=CMrmnfDqgKsCFYYmtAodUEM90A

http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/theanine-200mg-p766/?src=goaaoo&rw.cm=google&ppc=l-+theanine&utm_source=google&utm_medium=ppc&utm_term=l-+theanine&utm_campaign=generic

I thought that this might be of interest:

http://web-us.com/l-theanine_anxiety_reducer.htm


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello - Looking for a bit of advice.....

Im having to cope with anxiety probably about 45% of my day. Un-natural breathing, tight feeling in my chest... huge knot of unease/anxiety within my center mass, Over thinking everything, being aware of every move I make, thinking people are watching me, people are judging me... Highly stressed and agitated state.

Its really ****ing killing me.... Ill sometimes come home at night, and think of old times, being with friends etc and have a good cry..Its been going on for such a long time now i cannot really remember how being 'normal' feels... its really ruining me.. I dont even go near relationships... Whenever a girl starts to flirt with me, get close to me... come onto me i''ll shutdown like some sort of security mechanism and basically cock-block myself...

Out of work life, Ive not seen any friends since Christmas... im starting to only like being by myself... im happy with myself now and its very un-natural.

There has only been maybe three or four days since january where ive felt 'normal' and it was great - Im a completely different me - the way i used to be... Extremely clear head...Extreme increase in confidence, charm, ability to generate humour females at my work asking me where my 'normal self is' and whatever has happend to me has created the best me... saying im " irresistible today" etc

My boss puts me down on a daily basis, very controlling.. speaks in a lower tone.. constantly underminding me, everything I do im questioned on.. with a dirty look and sarcastic/patronising tone... I think this may be one of the causes ?

I cannot go to my GP... Because of the career I hold, it would most probably have heavy implications on my future, going into different departments etc.. and medication also would be a huge no no for my job, and the ability to be in an active role...

Does anyone have any advice? this is the first time I have let this out...

I dont take any drugs etc.... Im only 20.. I also find when im hungover its completely gone and the 'normal me' to an extent... calm and in control.... I dont drink very often.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I only ever suffer with it towards the end of an extended cycle of AAS and/or GH. I also find that low carb dieting seems to bring it on a bit after a while, it's surely worsened by bringing your body under stress.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Katy said:


> Omega....given your recent experiences it doesn't surprise me that you're experiencing anxiety. Being put down by your step dad, losing a relationship and not having a stable home would certainly affect me!
> 
> I find the analogy of an elastic band quite helpful...bascially if you keep on stretching and stretching it without letting it become relaxed again then it will eventually snap...I use that to remind myself that I need down time and can't always be stretching and stretching myself...I need to take time out and let myself of the hook at the times. I'm not sure that analogy means anything to you?
> 
> ...


The elastic band analogy makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Katy.

I can sympathise, I have had anxiety issues most of my life off and on. The worst case, being hospitalised and going out of the front doors was like walking to my execution.

Was put on Venlafaxine, which cleared both depresion and anxiety in one go. Is a brilliant med for this, just very nasty coming off. Mood swings mainly.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Katy, do you take the Theanine daily or only during a flare up?

Also, what dose did you find to be the most effective?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

HJL said:


> not sure if i get anxiety but i get wierd in some situations... i really hate formal stuff like wedings etc but i think thats just general discomfort. I have had a few episodes of really intence paranoia or anxiety and i have no idea what they were down to, lasted about 10mins i think but really was horible, would have payed a million quid not to have that feeling, like a sinking feeling..just sketching out, thought i was gona die!


Think I read somewhere your a bit of a boozer mate?

Alcohol is the biggest reason anxiety is brought on

I don't believe I have ever suffered from anxiety. Though I love the medication


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

lxm said:


> Hello - Looking for a bit of advice.....
> 
> Im having to cope with anxiety probably about 45% of my day. Un-natural breathing, tight feeling in my chest... huge knot of unease/anxiety within my center mass, Over thinking everything, being aware of every move I make, thinking people are watching me, people are judging me... Highly stressed and agitated state.
> 
> ...


I can relate to this and I'm the same age.. Its new to me knowing alot if

People are going through the same

Thing and around the same age. Im going to try CBT which Katy reccomeded along with the herbal med You could try the same as

You could get the CBT without going to the doctors and same for the herbal thing


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Definitely see your GP if you feel you suffer from anxiety or depression. I did as I suffer with what has been described to me as social anxiety (apparently it is quite common to a greater or lesser degree) and have had an assessment over the phone with the 'Time To Talk' service, and they have said that they can help. I am waiting to hear what help I will get.

It's alright for people to say 'put yourself into situations that make you anxious' 'go out and do things' etc, but the reality is quite different. Even though I do put myself into new situations and try and do things, the feelings don't ever change inside. Sometimes you need some professional guidance to help you flick the switch in your brain that says 'this doesn't bother me as much now'.

I've tried hypnotherapy a few years ago which helped a little, but having suffered since I was 16 I felt it was time now to sort it out for good.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Ixm, Seriously mate, go see your GP, or speak to a service such as Mind http://www.mind.org.uk/help/advice_lines. I speak from my own experiences. Therapy or Counselling is your first best option.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Will read all the replied tomorrow intrested to see how people combat this.

I suffer pretty badly. Im massively self conscious about something and its affected my life for years. Caused me to pretty much fail college. Ive just managed to pluck up the courage to get a part time job, but its in a factory so i dont have to work with the public. My mum wanted me to see a therapist about it because ive been in tears many times and bad depression about it. Basically its some warts on my left hand, theyre really not that bad but my anxiety has built up so much over the years. Ive had 2 laser treatments the last one on saturday, makes it look a mess and even more noticable so i cant even leave the house to see my mates. I even missed an even a few weeks back in memory of my froemd that passed away and i feel sick thinking about how selfish i have been, but it really has got that bad. If they go i will be a completely changed person, ill be way more confident. I just cant describe how happy id be.

Its nice to be able to type this here and get it off my chest because i dont talk to anyone about it apart from my mum.

Edit: just realised loads of us suffer this. Anyone think bodybuilding is related? Because i knowi first got into training because im very self conscious and thought if i put on some muscle it will make up for the other things i despise about myself.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

James s said:


> Not sure about your medical history/any problems ect. Try and get some Diazepam from the places people go for PCT stuff.


With my work illegals are a huge no-no.

Even if prescribed I would be taken off an active heavy role and this is a no no for me.

Im sure we will all get through this... Today i feel fine.. I think i was just having a rough day yesterday and melted a bit...


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Yes but I can function...
> 
> Doctors put me thru tests and I shouldn't have been so dumb and answered honestly to the test things, I scored 13/14 on anxiety/depression test that my endo gave me pml.
> 
> ...


I feel for you, I had colitis for 10 years till it exploded and I had a total colectomy, it was the most depressing thing ever having a colostomy bag but in all honesty I got used to it and could have lived with it but I had reconstructive surgery 6 months later and now I'm more or less back to normal. I go to the toilet 5-6 times a day but I don't have any of the problems associated with UC any more.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Katy said:


> Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.
> 
> I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia


Hi Katy I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND!!!!

I was locked up so-to-speak with severe anxiety for 9 years. Yep you read that right. Full blown agorophobia, onset by panic attacks and I guess fear of panic I suppose.

I still have issues with going outside alone on long distance places I guess this is the main reason why ALL my training is at home. I have never stepped in a gym ever

(ok I think I did enter a gym once, and had to go to the guys section to grab heavier weights, as the ladies section only went up to 3kg) A move NEVER to be repeated LOLOL

Stepping into the spit and sawdust section had me running for my valium!!!!! :scared:

Don't ever feel you are alone on this issue... many many many people suffer most are too afraid to admit it.

love and hugs XXX


----------



## Hilly1990 (May 28, 2010)

Went to the doctors on monday due to anxiety.. he did mention putting me on beta blockers but since i've had asthma in the past it wouldn't be the best idea, insted he proscribed me some cipralex 5mg daily.. seems to be working but gives me one hell of a dry mouth lol!


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish the Dr's would understand that anxiety is not a Physical disorder OR a mental illness. It is simply your body kicking out extra adrenaline cuz it thinks its under attack, - the flight or fight response. Troub is, that extra adrenaline is no good unless you are whacking out a good cardio, so its a horrible feeling that makes you think you have something physically wrong (omg im having a heart attack or I cant breathe, or Im gonna die)

It is a very difficult thing to deal with but I find in my panicky moments I run or move fast, like I wanna escape to safety, and thats the last thing I should do. I really feel for people who have this


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm really suprised at the numbers of people who are affected by this.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

FemaleWarrior said:


> I wish the Dr's would understand that *anxiety is not a Physical disorder OR a mental illness.* It is simply your body kicking out extra adrenaline cuz it thinks its under attack, - the flight or fight response. Troub is, that extra adrenaline is no good unless you are whacking out a good cardio, so its a horrible feeling that makes you think you have something physically wrong (omg im having a heart attack or I cant breathe, or Im gonna die)
> 
> It is a very difficult thing to deal with but I find in my panicky moments I run or move fast, like I wanna escape to safety, and thats the last thing I should do. I really feel for people who have this


I disagree with this... Somebody experiencing severely from anxiety or depression is almost certainly mentally and physically unwell as a result. I'm not what you mean about doctors not understanding? I think society not understanding depression, anxiety and a mental health issues is generally the bigger issue. The NHS and various charities in the UK have been very good from my own experience. Viewing anxiety as simply someone having an over-active fight or flight response (which is what I got from your post, sorry if I misunderstood) is making the issue too simple.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> I disagree with this... Somebody experiencing severely from anxiety or depression is almost certainly mentally and physically unwell as a result. I'm not what you mean about doctors not understanding? I think society not understanding depression, anxiety and a mental health issues is generally the bigger issue. The NHS and various charities in the UK have been very good from my own experience. Viewing anxiety as simply someone having an over-active fight or flight response (which is what I got from your post, sorry if I misunderstood) is making the issue too simple.


Appreciate your FB James. AH! you mention something I didn't - DEPRESSSION - now, yes that makes it *all* different. Indeed Depression IS a mental illness, but I must say I haven't encroached on this at all in my thread. Sure thing I am with you regarding the taboo attitude with the gen public. From my personal experience regarding anxiety, recovery desensitization is the only answer (doing little things and then if prob is agorophobia, increasing your travel distance etc etc)

When referring to fight or flight I meant it in a way of the body getting into that state when there is no emergency, or requirement at that time. (I mean WhyTF do I feel like Im being chased by a sabre toothed tiger whilst having a meal out or sunbathing?) thats not right. LOL :confused1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry FemaleWarrior but anxiety can make people mentally and physically ill. Its not just about being worried about a little thing at one moment in time, they could have to live with it every minute of every day.

I know in the past ive felt like topping myself because im so self conscious. Its not that though, its the way its affected my life. Wont go into detail but i dont care what anyone says, people ARE judged on how they look, even if its subconsciously.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone suffering from anxiety looked at NLP? Most people suffer from it to some degree, and I believe a lot of it has to do with how we percieve certain situations before they actually happen. So, if someone is socially anxious they convince themselves completely that others will be judging them negatively before the event. Our 'inner voice' can be so powerful it can convince us at a subconscious level that others do in fact judge us negatively. Obviously if we give ourselves these negative messages often enough it can become deeply rooted resulting in anxiety related to whatever situation it is that we have fixated on.

NLP is about changing the inner voice that we talk to ourselves with almost constantly. Well worth a look at for anyone who suffers.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> Has anyone suffering from anxiety looked at NLP? Most people suffer from it to some degree, and I believe a lot of it has to do with how we percieve certain situations before they actually happen. So, if someone is socially anxious they convince themselves completely that others will be judging them negatively before the event. Our 'inner voice' can be so powerful it can convince us at a subconscious level that others do in fact judge us negatively. Obviously if we give ourselves these negative messages often enough it can become deeply rooted resulting in anxiety related to whatever situation it is that we have fixated on.
> 
> NLP is about changing the inner voice that we talk to ourselves with almost constantly. Well worth a look at for anyone who suffers.


Whats NLP


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Whats NLP


Neurolinguistic programming


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

yeh i get it, its at its worse when theres a build up to it like seeing a doctor or talking to people i dont know like at the ban,k but once ive been talking to them for a bit im quite relaxed. if im accused of something(99% of the time ive done nothing wrong) or if ive done something wrong at work etc and im confronted i get panic attacks. pretty **** really and it makes me feel quite small


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I would say im a lot worse than when i was younger, my problem/attack is when i go into town with the misses, sometimes with all the people it gets to much, im constantly thinking whos looking at me / do i look alright, all the usual ****e.

Even sat in the car with someone opposite in traffic, but strange thing is im perfectly fine in job interviews..

I put all this down to confidence, one thing im excellent at is, putting myself down in situations, so that if it goes tits up, i dont look like the bigger ****...


----------



## ant-c (Nov 1, 2010)

i have my good an bad days, i hate being around crowded places makes me panic & paranoid , i also get anxiety from pains in my chest and body, or if i talk about certain bits of my body that give me pain makes me panic, used to get a lot of heart pan, had a few panic attacks from this but ive learnt to control it i dont have much problems with anxiety anymore , just the odd day


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

I suffer from anxiety ,I got good control of it now thank god there was a time when i use to hate going out of the house or going to the pub with my friends i use to feel like i needed to go to the toilet constantly or get light headed and panic attacks plus been paranoid if i was out all dew to nerves and anxiety horrible time of my life.To be honest i tried fighting it for a few year but it just got way too much for me started to make me think i was going mental ..so in the end i went to see my doc she put me on a medication called seroxat ,after a few days of these meds i felt great again ,like the old me  and have never looked back ......Just a tip for u guys who suffer from anxiety GO SEE YOUR DOC NO POINT IN LETTING IT RUIN UR LIFE OR WORSE dont wait around for it to go away just get it sorted buck an appointment as soon as u can stop putting it off ,life is suppose to be good not miserable


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Just read through these posts and definatly close to home on this one, won't go into boring details but suffered very bad in my mid 20s the main cause was worrying about the panic attacks that I was having on a regular basis. Got to the point where I couldn't sit on a table on my lunch break in fear of people sitting next to me and even getting taxis to and from work as I'd freak out on public transport. Anyway thought I was the only one who suffered it for years till I started talking about it to others and was shocked to see how common it is, i was on fluxoteine for a few years and it definatly levelled me out and now the anxiety is like a old freind u ain't seen in a while it's strange doesn't feel like it was real. Keep up hope people it don't last forever and over time definatly gets easier to deal with.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I get it quite bad at times, especially social situations. I have always suffered with confidence issues, especially since my gf broke up with me last year it is an all time low. I tend to blush for absolute no reason which ****es me off and stops me from doing certain things - like meeting a new girl, this again knocks my confidence. I'm always anxious about where my life is taking me and what i have to do to get there - if that makes sense?

I'm thinking of trying Cognitive behavior therapy (CBT) has anyone tried it and had any luck with it?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I've had NLP. It works.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Raptor said:


> If i get that drunk i go in to a blackout i often panic the next day massively, so to stop that happening i take cocaine when i drink lol


Same! Mine's a lot worse if I don't train for a period of time.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I get really bad periods of depression, anxiety, paranoia but the other half of the time I'm the complete polar opposite, so I guess I'm the functioning catagory. When it hits you just need to be objective, rational and realise your just riding out the storm and it'll pass. Know a lot of people who have it a hell of a lot worse..


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I've had NLP. It works.


hello mate, my anxiety and depression has been pritty severe for around 7 months, ive been trying nlp for the last 4 but can honestly say it dosent appear to be doing alot. What sort of things did ur nlp practicioner give you to do?

mine makes me meditate twice a day, sing in the morning and use happy anchors before i sleep. before i tried nlp i was told it was fantastic but im really disapointed ???


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I used to suffer really badly from Anxiety... its a difficult one to explain, i'm totally confident in social situations but the main battle for me was in my head... i dunno why but recently things have gotten a lot better, i used to worry about things all the time and worry about the way i live my life and sometimes panic, even though i had nothing to worry about compared to most people. Recently i understand who i am more and realise that nothing bad is going to happen, its a big weight off my shoulders


Same as me mate, my mind would work overtime ALL the time!!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Doesn't really effect me that badly now but when I was about 10 I couldn't even go to a till and pay for something in a shop but now I have got a lot more confident


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

You wont believe this but Anyone suffering it give up all stimulants coffee,fatburners,nox products etc..i sometimes use to hate social family events untill i gave it up..takes about 4-5 weeks though i havnt touched any stimulants for two months now..feel great

the stimulants just makes things worse


----------



## Jaspor (Jun 11, 2011)

used to not be able to leave the house because of various issues but i hate being in the house now

my friend suffers from agoraphobia too, hes started coming to the gym with me & gain confidence again


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I learned doing workouts when I studied physiology the reasons muscles get stronger is when you stress them by lifiting weights there are microscopic tears that happen in the tissue. And it takes 48hrs for those tears to repair and become stronger. That's what muscle strength is; tearing and becoming stronger. This is a parallel with life and relationships, if you allow yourself you can become stronger in the very places that you have been broken.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Was treated for depression as a kid, about 6 months ago after changing doctors, was told I've been wrongly diagnosed and I actually suffer from anxiety, OCD with over-thinking and Bipolar. Seeing a psychotherapist soon, just waiting on a letter. Things happen in life that we can not change, but it changes us. You've just got to beat it and not let it beat you, easier said than done though. I think with Anxiety it makes you feel like the only one in the world with the problem, I know its not nice for you all to have or know someone with similar conditions, but it is nice for me to read I'm not the only one.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

never experienced anything like anxiety or depression, frankly didnt even know that anxiety disorder exists, heard about depression but always thought people suffer of depression when they have long term problems. had quite serious head injury with temporary loss of sight 15 years ago and felt bit down then but that was i guess just the reaction to the situation and illness, but somehow managed to cope with that.

read bit more about it, it seems so many people suffers from it :/


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

i developed agoraphobia when i played poker for a living, was such a weird time, i don't think the condition was born out of any mental health issues just spending such long periods indoors it became normal in the end to stay in for days then weeks on end maybe going out once or twice and only if i had to, the reason i say it was weird not because of the condition or how it developed itself because i think that was self explanatory but i had more money than i've had in my life and didn't realise that i developed an aversion to leaving the house and it became one of the more miserable times in my life, i was in a strange way fascinated by the effects it had on me, i'd feel myself holding my breath when i was outside, no matter what i went out to do all i could think about was getting back indoors, i'd sweat when i went out which was really strange for me because i never sweat and it was just perplexing the phsycological and physiological connection that the condition provoked, interesting stuff i suppose if you're looking at it impartially and it's not happening to you.

strangely(or sickly depending on how you look at it) when i went bust was when things started to get better, a sequence of events i'll never forget, i had 6k on man city vs fulham to draw and it was was 1-1 and fulham scored an injury time winner(this was a saturday afternoon in april or may of 2006) dunno what it was still looking back about that result that tilted me so badly, wasn't in the top 5 of biggest bets i've ever had or sickest losses, done another 20k on greyhounds that night and about 2am started to play roulette and by about 4am had done the whole of my remaining roll which was £157k that took me 2 years to build up, maybe the sickest thing about it all looking back was i felt kinda free and i did, on my own, get a lot better and the agoraphobia in it's own time dissipated and i felt strangely contented

I do endevour to play more live poker to avoid that situation ever reoccouring but i don't as stringently enforce the guidlines ive set out for myself and instead of playing predominently live i still play about 80% of my poker online which means spending huge chunks of time idoors, i know what the warning signs are though this time and hopefully if i start to feel any of the symptoms i experianced the last time i'll make changes and very quickly to stop it developing to a debilitating condition, also i wouldnt class myself as a professional poker player anymore because although i still derive a reasonable amount of my income from poker i do other things as well so i'm not as immersed in it as i was back in 2005


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I did due to my drinking!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats not in the poll!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> i developed agoraphobia when i played poker for a living, was such a weird time, i don't think the condition was born out of any mental health issues just spending such long periods indoors it became normal in the end to stay in for days then weeks on end maybe going out once or twice and only if i had to, the reason i say it was weird not because of the condition or how it developed itself because i think that was self explanatory but i had more money than i've had in my life and didn't realise that i developed an aversion to leaving the house and it became one of the more miserable times in my life, i was in a strange way fascinated by the effects it had on me, i'd feel myself holding my breath when i was outside, no matter what i went out to do all i could think about was getting back indoors, i'd sweat when i went out which was really strange for me because i never sweat and it was just perplexing the phsycological and physiological connection that the condition provoked, interesting stuff i suppose if you're looking at it impartially and it's not happening to you.
> 
> strangely(or sickly depending on how you look at it) when i went bust was when things started to get better, a sequence of events i'll never forget, i had 6k on man city vs fulham to draw and it was was 1-1 and fulham scored an injury time winner(this was a saturday afternoon in april or may of 2006) dunno what it was still looking back about that result that tilted me so badly, wasn't in the top 5 of biggest bets i've ever had or sickest losses, done another 20k on greyhounds that night and about 2am started to play roulette and by about 4am had done the whole of my remaining roll which was £157k that took me 2 years to build up, maybe the sickest thing about it all looking back was i felt kinda free and i did, on my own, get a lot better and the agoraphobia in it's own time dissipated and i felt strangely contented
> 
> I do endevour to play more live poker to avoid that situation ever reoccouring but i don't as stringently enforce the guidlines ive set out for myself and instead of playing predominently live i still play about 80% of my poker online which means spending huge chunks of time idoors, i know what the warning signs are though this time and hopefully if i start to feel any of the symptoms i experianced the last time i'll make changes and very quickly to stop it developing to a debilitating condition, also i wouldnt class myself as a professional poker player anymore because although i still derive a reasonable amount of my income from poker i do other things as well so i'm not as immersed in it as i was back in 2005


Hi mate just wanna say I can relate to this being an ex fulltime online poker player. What games did you play? I started off playing tournies I would get up at 3.30pm reg my first tourney at 4pm and not leave the pc (besides 5min breaks) until about 9 in morning and repeated this routine for about 6 months back when I was 18. I lost alot of weight hardly went out besides ocassionally on the weekend (and I would spend alot on these nights out!). I then switched to cash tables which did help abit as you can up and leave a table whenever you like. Played these for a living for about 1.5 - 2 years but as you can leave when you want I found myself down the pub out on the town 5/6 days a week and stopped playing as much.

I earnt over £125k easily over this period of playing poker and guess what I aint gotta bean to show for it! I also split up with my GF towards the end of my poker days mainly due to high stress of losing money (I never had the mindset for fulltime poker, I realise that now) and taking it out on her or not wanting to see her make an effort cause I was depressed from my losses. It was a tough time and anyone who can play poker for a living and lead a happy well balanced life is a better man than me. I'm now in a fulltime job as a project coordinator (been here over a year now) on peanuts compared to what I was used to in my playing days but am so much happier.

I still play small stakes cash (100nl) maybe 2 or 3 times a week after work or on a spare weekend but TBH I struggle to want to play as the game has lost nearly all of its enjoyment for me now. Purely play it for abit of pocket money now if you like  I take it you still play? If so besta luck and I hope you can take something from what you have learnt/experienced and use it to better yourself as a player and as a person.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mines nearly gone....

Although still one or two hicuups


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I can get really heavy bouts of it but push through and tell myself it's all bullshyt. That is all


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Hi mate just wanna say I can relate to this being an ex fulltime online poker player. What games did you play? I started off playing tournies I would get up at 3.30pm reg my first tourney at 4pm and not leave the pc (besides 5min breaks) until about 9 in morning and repeated this routine for about 6 months back when I was 18. I lost alot of weight hardly went out besides ocassionally on the weekend (and I would spend alot on these nights out!). I then switched to cash tables which did help abit as you can up and leave a table whenever you like. Played these for a living for about 1.5 - 2 years but as you can leave when you want I found myself down the pub out on the town 5/6 days a week and stopped playing as much.
> 
> I earnt over £125k easily over this period of playing poker and guess what I aint gotta bean to show for it! I also split up with my GF towards the end of my poker days mainly due to high stress of losing money (I never had the mindset for fulltime poker, I realise that now) and taking it out on her or not wanting to see her make an effort cause I was depressed from my losses. It was a tough time and anyone who can play poker for a living and lead a happy well balanced life is a better man than me. I'm now in a fulltime job as a project coordinator (been here over a year now) on peanuts compared to what I was used to in my playing days but am so much happier.
> 
> I still play small stakes cash (100nl) maybe 2 or 3 times a week after work or on a spare weekend but TBH I struggle to want to play as the game has lost nearly all of its enjoyment for me now. Purely play it for abit of pocket money now if you like  I take it you still play? If so besta luck and I hope you can take something from what you have learnt/experienced and use it to better yourself as a player and as a person.


Thats some serious money , what did you start off with to get to that much and how easy was it to earn that much. the reason im ask is because ive been hearing stories recntly from a few different people that they are earning 500quid a week just by playing poker. Might give it a wee bash myself and start off with 500 just to see how i get on.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thought there was a lot of problems with online poker such as playing a game with 7 people but 6 of these players being controlled by one person.

Back to topic, does anyone start to daydream more when stressed out to the point the dreaming seems more interesting than real life?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it's fair to say alot of people suffer from anxiety. I was quite bad for a few years but getting better now. I can thank music for that as well as saving me from other situations in life


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Hi mate just wanna say I can relate to this being an ex fulltime online poker player. What games did you play? I started off playing tournies I would get up at 3.30pm reg my first tourney at 4pm and not leave the pc (besides 5min breaks) until about 9 in morning and repeated this routine for about 6 months back when I was 18. I lost alot of weight hardly went out besides ocassionally on the weekend (and I would spend alot on these nights out!). I then switched to cash tables which did help abit as you can up and leave a table whenever you like. Played these for a living for about 1.5 - 2 years but as you can leave when you want I found myself down the pub out on the town 5/6 days a week and stopped playing as much.
> 
> I earnt over £125k easily over this period of playing poker and guess what I aint gotta bean to show for it! I also split up with my GF towards the end of my poker days mainly due to high stress of losing money (I never had the mindset for fulltime poker, I realise that now) and taking it out on her or not wanting to see her make an effort cause I was depressed from my losses. It was a tough time and anyone who can play poker for a living and lead a happy well balanced life is a better man than me. I'm now in a fulltime job as a project coordinator (been here over a year now) on peanuts compared to what I was used to in my playing days but am so much happier.
> 
> I still play small stakes cash (100nl) maybe 2 or 3 times a week after work or on a spare weekend but TBH I struggle to want to play as the game has lost nearly all of its enjoyment for me now. Purely play it for abit of pocket money now if you like  I take it you still play? If so besta luck and I hope you can take something from what you have learnt/experienced and use it to better yourself as a player and as a person.


hi mate

wow that almost exactly replicates me experiance, i used to play 4-6 6max rings games, $0.50/1 & $1/2, used to play 12 - 16 hours a day

I don't know when you used to play, sound like it might have been a bit more recently than when me but back in 2005 the games were so soft you could fire up 6 tables without pokertracker, hud and they were just so easy to crush, 6 figure bankrolls were so easy to build up but i'm sure you experianced the detachment from reality when you're stuck indoors for that long and if you're bankroll managments good then you just don't see it as being real money, it's like the tools of you're trade, at the end of the day you work out how many buy ins you won(or dropped) and it's all just not real, i think my downfall was i came into online poker from a gambling background , my dad and uncle had both owned horses and greyhounds and back in 2000 i owned a couple, i used to play 7 card at the vic recreationally but my uncle played for a lving for most of the 80's when people only really ever played 7 card and i learned how to play through him and played in the toughest live 7 card games and done well but i was helping to run a company at the time so it was always just a hobbie, same as the punting, early 2004 a few people started to tell me about online poker all the soft games, fish etc so i started to play, even though holdem wasnt really my game, and just couldnt believe how beatable the games were, quickly gave up my job and without the use of any softwear quickly built up a 100k roll, lol the standard on crypto in 2005 was so funny makes me smile and miss it now just thinking about it, like i said though the punting was always my downfall, a lot of other pro players i got to know were coming into the game were coming into it from university backgrounds, all these scandies came along and started crushing and the game changed, that was where i didn't have an adge, my bankroll managment and propensity to tilt wasn't as good as an 19 year old non gambling university student coming into the game, it didnt matter though becaue atthe time the game were ridic easy to beat and having 10k bets were a regular thing for me, i 'd take shots at $2/5 & $5/10, one night i drunkenly played 2 $10/20 games and cashed for 22k, decide to take some more shots and the biggest levels on crypto which were $25/50 at the time and were pretty soft tbh but i wasn't rolled for them and ran bad dropped about 50k in 2 days and went back to grinding, i had a pretty good rake deal at the time and used to rake $2k+ a week easily i suppose looking back now it's easier to appreitiate how easy the games were and the thing that surprised me a little bit about what you said differentiating between the cash and tourney games was that it got easier for you when you switched to cash? a lot of my pals that play for a living play multis, up to 40 a night same routine as you really when fulltilt was still going they'd play all the big tilt and stars games for an outlay of about 6k-ish a night as well as whatever their outlay was for whoever they were staking as well, usually need to bink atleast one sometimes just to break even on the night which i used to think was the sickest part of grinding multis but atleast there's a set amount of games that you're playing, you know what you're scedule is, when i was crushing the crypto games i could calculate pretty accuratly what my hourly roi% was and i used to think as time sleeping, being out or anytime away from the computer in my head as losing money and i could calculate exactly what i wasnt earning by not being at the computer, used to drive me mad.

I think johnny lodden sussed it but you have to go through it to learn it, he was the origional online poker millionare, think he done his whole roll in which was 10mill in like 06, i read he was having 50k bets for fun, he ran bad for a few weeks, the variance got to him and he tilted off millions, now he plays £10/20 online but is sponsored by stars and just travells the world on their money playing all the epts & wpts, he's probably a millionaire again now but if you ask him if he wants to go back to the nosebleeds these days and play isldur and durrr i'm sure through what he's learned he's far more happy grinding a decent life for himself, spending and investing his money properly and travelling the world playing live poker.

sounds like you've found that balance mate and working fulltime and playing reacreationally is working for you, nice one, it goes to show i think whatever you do however old you are life is one long lesson and we're all still learning 

as for the guy that said he heard something about big money to be made at poker, lol unless you're an internet nerd with an IQ of 140+ and a background in online gaming forget it, the games today are beatable but ridic hard and you're edge is tiny, a lot of the games are varience related as the skill differential becomes smaller and the swings can be brutal


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> hi mate
> 
> wow that almost exactly replicates me experiance, i used to play 4-6 6max rings games, $0.50/1 & $1/2, used to play 12 - 16 hours a day
> 
> ...


Yep can relate to everything ya saying man. I hear so much about the games in 04-08 just a shame I started playing in 08 (it was still wayyyyy softer in 08, 09 than it is these last few years). I totally understand about what you're saying about not wanting to have time away from the PC. Its like you log into your software and you see your hourly rate for a particular game is $125 per hour or whatever and you just think everytime you're out doing something else you have just lost out on x amount because that hourly rate is a longterm figure and it IS what you have just lost out on!! Thats probably what lost me my gf tbh (though im glad it did now) because I started not enjoying my time with her cause I'd rather be playing poker earning money.

I think coming from a gambling background is definitely dangerous I dont gamble at all only play poker (and the occasional fruity when im p1ssed lol) and I was still a tilty uncontrollable wreck at times :lol: For me when I was playing tournies I was really calm for about 6 months its only when you hit a real bad spell it gets bad. Then when I switched/learnt cash and got pretty competent (up to 2/4 regularly couldnt really class myself as any better than that though I did take shots at higher games like yourself) tournies would tilt the hell outer me because I had no respect for their level of play and it would anger me seeing morons getting deep and winning money when I knew they're understanding of the game is pretty minimal ie I have x BBs I shove or Im the most agro player at this table bow to me (thats as far as alot of tourney players thinking goes) so I had to completely stop playing them. Also after a while of playing 2 hour session here 1 hour break 2 hour session 1 hour break the tourney way of life wasnt for me!

I came from tournies with about $30k or so roll and jumped straight into 2/4 games no game selection just being an agro tard and got beat up and learnt my lesson eventually. Built back up through the stakes and eventually found I was a better HU player. 1/2 & 2/4 HU used to be my bread and butter for a long time until all the games dried up. I used to play FTP and you could sit for hours on end just waiting for a game so I went back to 6max. About a year or so into playing cash my turning point I never recovered from was playing deep 2/4 6m (used to really enjoy the deep games so much meta going on lol) and I called someone down with pocket fives only to find out he was bluffing with K6 I think and had a bottom pair of 6s (I'll see if I can find the hand actually just for old times sake). This was an ongoing feud with this player over months and months and this particular hand sent me off the rails I then went and lost $10k at 5/10 and then played 25/50 HU against some reg and dropped about another $15k leaving me with only about $23k at the time. I messed around playing 90man SnGs for a while with decent success but eventually got tired of them and cash games.

I got to the point of playing once or twice a week and the rest of my time dipping into my poker winnings constantly going shopping boozing partying anything to not play poker and make me feel good in the short term. Thats when I bit the bullet and decided time to get a job. I was really lucky to get the job Im in now just by chance saw it advertised in the job centre. I started on a lower wage than advertised but I was dead happy with hardly any experience besides abit of retail and since then I;ve had a raise and really feel valued at the company and thats a feeling you don't get from playing poker. My main regret (besides p1ssing all my money away) is never travelling the world playing live poker. From my limited experience of live poker the games are unbelievably good and its so much more +ev (lol) to your overall life and balance so missed out on that bigtime. Like I say though these days I play abit of 100nl 6m on Betfair abit after work. Struggle to get 10k hands in a month tbh but I've made a little and I think I will up the volume next few months while weathers sh1t.

Just outer curiosity how old areya man? You still playing 100-200nl games? 200nl is pretty tough these days from looking around. Gets ridiculous with 5/10 regs dropping as low as 200nl really gotta table select properly these days. Did you used to play on FTP?

Just found the hand I was on about. Its nowhere near the most I've lost in a hand or the worst badbeat but the nature of it and mostly the fact I hated this guys guts and we had been having chat wars for months. This was the start of the demise of my poker career no word of a lie :lol:

http://www.pokerhand.org/?6293659


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I sometimes cant eat in front of people, sometimes i get to the point where i feel im going to be sick. and have to go to the toilet and cool down for 5 mins.

No idea if its anxiety or not, but its mainly when im eating in restaurants with my girlfriend, and it puts me off wanting to eat out. especially if shes paid and im wasting the food she's bought, i feel bad and then it makes it worse and i cant even put the food to my mouth


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cult said:


> Thats some serious money , what did you start off with to get to that much and how easy was it to earn that much. the reason im ask is because ive been hearing stories recntly from a few different people that they are earning 500quid a week just by playing poker. Might give it a wee bash myself and start off with 500 just to see how i get on.


started off with a few hundo just like most people. Read mine and t4s posts and make your own decision lol

If you still want to play reasonably seriously then do a tonne of research join a poker training website decide what games you would prefer to play (cash, tournies, sngs) start very low. Best lesson I ever learnt is once you get to a certain skill you know you can win eg $100 per hour by playing 8 tables at a certain stake whatever happens in the next 10 hands 1000 hands 10000 hands doesnt matter if you're winning more than you should be you are getting luckier than usual don't get over excited because when you start losing it hurts you harder. You really have to think of the money as just poker playing funds and detach your emotions from losing big amounts but thats alot easier said than done!!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I get a little bit more anxious, on cyclee


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Yep can relate to everything ya saying man. I hear so much about the games in 04-08 just a shame I started playing in 08 (it was still wayyyyy softer in 08, 09 than it is these last few years). I totally understand about what you're saying about not wanting to have time away from the PC. Its like you log into your software and you see your hourly rate for a particular game is $125 per hour or whatever and you just think everytime you're out doing something else you have just lost out on x amount because that hourly rate is a longterm figure and it IS what you have just lost out on!! Thats probably what lost me my gf tbh (though im glad it did now) because I started not enjoying my time with her cause I'd rather be playing poker earning money.
> 
> I think coming from a gambling background is definitely dangerous I dont gamble at all only play poker (and the occasional fruity when im p1ssed lol) and I was still a tilty uncontrollable wreck at times :lol: For me when I was playing tournies I was really calm for about 6 months its only when you hit a real bad spell it gets bad. Then when I switched/learnt cash and got pretty competent (up to 2/4 regularly couldnt really class myself as any better than that though I did take shots at higher games like yourself) tournies would tilt the hell outer me because I had no respect for their level of play and it would anger me seeing morons getting deep and winning money when I knew they're understanding of the game is pretty minimal ie I have x BBs I shove or Im the most agro player at this table bow to me (thats as far as alot of tourney players thinking goes) so I had to completely stop playing them. Also after a while of playing 2 hour session here 1 hour break 2 hour session 1 hour break the tourney way of life wasnt for me!
> 
> ...


fml just wrote out a response then deleted it, i'll try and rememnber what i said 

without knowing the history between you and the guy, table dynamic etc it's a hard hand to assess, but if you've got a lot of meta game going on with him and are sure he can 3-barrell bluff there i like you're line, just unlucky, one of those hands where you want to smash the keyboard lol!

i'm 30 mate, you're definently right the mid level games at the moment i would say are the hardest to beat, the players that you'd used to class as fish are probably closer to break even players these days and are less exploitable, there's just too much info out their on the internet not to become at least a competent player, some of the best mid stakes grinders i know are sure that soon, and not as far away as you might think, peeps will just be grinding for rake because of the diminishing class disparity between the players, and all the swings will be uniquely varience related when the skill element is eventually negated.

you're right about live poker though, definently the saving grace for any dissallusioned online grinder that plays for a living, it'll always be there as a fall back, i've not seen any improvement in the live game, it remains terrible, although it can be frustrating when you go from 8 - tabling to playing 20 hands an hour because everyone take 10 mins to make a f*cking decission then the dealer decides to shuffle for 3 minutes and then you look down at 82 off for 5 hours lol

it sounds like you learned a lot from your time in poker, grinded a living ,took some shots, got out in time to get on with your life, and who knows it might still be in your future to travell about a bit a play a few live tourneys in other countries for a bit of fun, sounds like you definently did the right thing, losing your missus over it etc, that's when you know you've gotton to a point where it's taken over in a negative way, maybe it's an easier thing to say when you've had the money but genuinly some of the more contented times in my life have come when i've been skint, i know that's something people say when they're skint because you might as well try and be happy when you're skint because you have no other choice but i genuinly look back on times in my life where i've been most relaxed, happy and least stressed and it's where i've barely had a tenner to my name.

nah never really played on fulltilt, glad i didnt now after black friday, knowing my luck i wouldve gon on a huge heater, built a huge roll and they'd of nicked the lot :laugh: how f*ckin sick is the fulltilt situation though, heard jungleman got stuck for like 6mil!

did you ever see any of the tuffish videos? mightve been a bit before you got into the game and i dont really know if anyone talks about him anymore he was a ledgend on about 2006, some americain donk that did video blogs of his sessions and he was terrible and used to tilt so hard, was the funniest thing to see, i'll post some links if you havnt seem them, hillarious


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> I sometimes cant eat in front of people, sometimes i get to the point where i feel im going to be sick. and have to go to the toilet and cool down for 5 mins.
> 
> No idea if its anxiety or not, but its mainly when im eating in restaurants with my girlfriend, and it puts me off wanting to eat out. especially if shes paid and im wasting the food she's bought, i feel bad and then it makes it worse and i cant even put the food to my mouth


Yes it certainly sounds like a form of anxiety. When it happens, go with the thoughts in your head as to how you feel about the situation ("I feel sick" is one for example but there will be others perhaps "people are watching me eating" is another). It could possibly be a form of social anxiety but definitely something worth getting sorted. Anything that affects your life like this needs to be addressed because ultimately avoidance is always worse than exposure (to events).


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Bunch of weirdos the lot of ya!  I suffer from Pure-O, a form of OCD. Nothing physical at all, but I wish it was. It's all in the head, and it drives me crazy. It's ruined every relationship I've had apart from the one I'm currently in, as I'm staying on top of things thing time. Good luck to you all!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

haha thanks Prophecy! Of course all anxiety is in the head, which makes it so hard to combat and deal with but it is possible. OCD must be horrible and a constant battle I'm sure. Best of luck to you as well, you sound like you have it under control.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> fml just wrote out a response then deleted it, i'll try and rememnber what i said
> 
> without knowing the history between you and the guy, table dynamic etc it's a hard hand to assess, but if you've got a lot of meta game going on with him and are sure he can 3-barrell bluff there i like you're line, just unlucky, one of those hands where you want to smash the keyboard lol!
> 
> ...


Yeah I mean preflop could/should be a fold but lets forget that lol. Perhaps ya right and I can play some live poker again sometime I just don't like using any of my wages on poker so keep poker money separately and not got alot atm cause Im not playing enough. I don't suppose you fancy staking me for any live stuff?  Ones we play together or what not 

I had money in fulltilt but only about $2k (mind could do with that right now!) but it coulda been alot worse so I don't cry over it haha annoying though cause I used to love playing on fulltilt 

I've gotta say I was happier when I had big bucks in the bank I think or atleast I would be now if I had big bucks in the bank from poker and a wage coming in and balance in my life I would be happier for sure as I'm pretty bad with my money but I want a deposit for a mortgage and once I got that and moved out I'd be so much closer to where I wanna be in life 

Yeah I saw the tuffish vids absolutely creasing :lol: the guy is a nutcase I didnt think they were serious at first but they are hahaha


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I've suffered from depression and anxiety since I was about 14. Got really bad and been on Fluoxetine for about 2 years now, so the anxiety's not that bad, just my mood swings. Ricky it's nice to see I'm not the only one, you've given me more confidence now!

Just worried how AAS will effect it all really!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> Bunch of weirdos the lot of ya!  I suffer from Pure-O, a form of OCD. Nothing physical at all, but I wish it was. It's all in the head, and it drives me crazy. It's ruined every relationship I've had apart from the one I'm currently in, as I'm staying on top of things thing time. Good luck to you all!


ive had OCD since i can remember, likely round 7, mines is mostly numbers and symntery but my doctor told me i showed signs of Pure-O due to thoughts on religion and thinking of violence, but mostly have controlled that


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I mean preflop could/should be a fold but lets forget that lol. Perhaps ya right and I can play some live poker again sometime I just don't like using any of my wages on poker so keep poker money separately and not got alot atm cause Im not playing enough. *I don't suppose you fancy staking me for any live stuff?*  Ones we play together or what not
> 
> I had money in fulltilt but only about $2k (mind could do with that right now!) but it coulda been alot worse so I don't cry over it haha annoying though cause I used to love playing on fulltilt
> 
> ...


I used to stake a few people, worked out quite well actually, being more of a spin up merchant these days i'm more likely to need staking than back anyone lol but if i go on a heater or bink a biggie you're on! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I suffer mildly


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> My Auntie suffered REALLY badly with that too Katy, never left the house for yrs...
> 
> I will try not to sound stupid here but could you please define anxiety ?


to be honest milky man u cant really explain it unless youve experienced it.. just one of those things.

try telling some one whos never had sex EXACTLY how busting your nut feels. like you can give them a point in the right direction but theres just something about it you cant explain.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Never personally but I bought my ex a cup of filter coffee from the canteen one and it floored her with anxiety for a couple Of days. Was bizarre.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> My Auntie suffered REALLY badly with that too Katy, never left the house for yrs...
> 
> I will try not to sound stupid here but could you please define anxiety ?


Actually a good question, until you've had it it's like depression, you can't understand it.

I'm the most laid back chilled person I know, then a massive health scare last year, 'knew' I was going to die (sort of did a few times, but another story) and all of a sudden I'm suffering big time from anxiety.

No meds helped, all made it worse in their own way. And still got it a little now but gradually improving with time and constantly proving myself and pushing myself- just my way of handling it.

There were a number of times where I actually wished I could just die to get rid of the anxiety/panic feelings it was that bad.

I have never really believed in a lot of the mental illnesses and syndromes, boy do I believe now!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I have had anxiety for a number of years now. It used to be really bad when it first came about. After I quit smoking weed it hit me like a ton of bricks. I am on top of it now though and it only really flares up when I am on dbol. It is all in your mind which means you can control it as much or as little as you choose. You have to retrain your mind to react differently to anxious feelings. I did and it changes my life. Did it without meds too. I am far too fcukin stubborn to let it get the better of me :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Last anxiety attack I had was driving the motorway at night.

P!ssses me off getting all worked up over such trivial crap!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Last anxiety attack I had was driving the motorway at night.
> 
> P!ssses me off getting all worked up over such trivial crap!


I know what you mean. Intrusive thoughts are what get to me the most. Real pain in the ass. I can live with the being on edge bit.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Its an awful thing and gives me problems at times.Suddenly i would get palpatations in the sterum area and it flutters up through the chest like im going to pass out.Its never situations or people around me that kicks them off.I started feeling them as i walked into the gym the other day tho thankfully i got through it and trained ok.The only thing that i can swear by is Atarax 25mg tablets which work within the hour.I cant take stim pills,,,caffeine or anything that gives the jitters or i would feel as if im dying.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Its an awful thing and gives me problems at times.Suddenly i would get palpatations in the sterum area and it flutters up through the chest like im going to pass out.Its never situations or people around me that kicks them off.I started feeling them as i walked into the gym the other day tho thankfully i got through it and trained ok.The only thing that i can swear by is Atarax 25mg tablets which work within the hour.I cant take stim pills,,,caffeine or anything that gives the jitters or i would feel as if im dying.


I didnt used to be able to use caffeine but have forced myself to in order to desensitize and it has worked a treat. I get jittery but that is what caffeine does. I recognise it as just that and I am fine. The important thing I have found with anxiety is having the mental strength to remind yourself that anxiety cannot hurt you in any way and the physical symptoms are just an off shoot of it. I am so much better since I learned to teach myself not to care if I felt on edge. Best thing I ever did was use the technique where I would tell myself that I didnt care how I felt. If I felt anxious thoughts or feelings coming on I would literally just say to myself 'I dont care' and carry on with what I was doing regardless even if I had to force myself. Over time you begin to believe that you dont care and anxiety melts away. Its great. I guess it is just like exposure therapy. I wanted to take my life back and I did. Anxiety can go and suck a fat one.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Recreational drugs and alcohol (not as bad) are the worse for me, although I have an addictive and compulsive personality and dont know when to stop/limit myself, I have to avoid these totally as they near enough ruined my life and under certain circumstances still could if I dont stay away!


Yes Rick i know the feelings pal.When i drank i had a problem with swallowing speed tabs and the next day i thought i was dying tho never learnt my lessons until lately.My problem was once i had a few drinks i wouldnt hesitate to down the pills after.Im glad now bodybuilding has come back into my life and im focused on that.Its the best addiction i have ever had.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Its an awful thing and gives me problems at times.Suddenly i would get palpatations in the sterum area and it flutters up through the chest like im going to pass out.Its never situations or people around me that kicks them off.I started feeling them as i walked into the gym the other day tho thankfully i got through it and trained ok.The only thing that i can swear by is Atarax 25mg tablets which work within the hour.I cant take stim pills,,,caffeine or anything that gives the jitters or i would feel as if im dying.


Interesting on the palpitations, that's partly what triggered my anxiety! After 5 months of cardio tests they've decided something's wrong but no idea what hence the vicious circle. Never heard of atarax.

I've also stopped drinking completely, even though I've been told it will have no effect it does.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

rchippex said:


> I didnt used to be able to use caffeine but have forced myself to in order to desensitize and it has worked a treat. I get jittery but that is what caffeine does. I recognise it as just that and I am fine. The important thing I have found with anxiety is having the mental strength to remind yourself that anxiety cannot hurt you in any way and the physical symptoms are just an off shoot of it. I am so much better since I learned to teach myself not to care if I felt on edge. Best thing I ever did was use the technique where I would tell myself that I didnt care how I felt. If I felt anxious thoughts or feelings coming on I would literally just say to myself 'I dont care' and carry on with what I was doing regardless even if I had to force myself. Over time you begin to believe that you dont care and anxiety melts away. Its great. I guess it is just like exposure therapy. I wanted to take my life back and I did. Anxiety can go and suck a fat one.


Mate you couldnt have put it better,,,thats exactly how i done it to.In the end i was near in a temper at it and heard my self saying bring it on etc,,lol...Its a mental thing that once you control it instead of it controlling you its not as bad then.Now i do admit once i get flutters in the chest its scary tho like you say its not life threatening


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Interesting on the palpitations, that's partly what triggered my anxiety! After 5 months of cardio tests they've decided something's wrong but no idea what hence the vicious circle. Never heard of atarax.
> 
> I've also stopped drinking completely, even though I've been told it will have no effect it does.


Its the palpitations and fluttering feeling that really sets me back more than anxiety now.Once i get that pumping feeling in the sterum area i go light headed and feel like fainting.Will maybe go and see about that to see if anything can help me.Them atarax tabs are really brilliant tho.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> .Its a mental thing that once you control it instead of it controlling you its not as bad then.


Spot on.



BigTrev said:


> Now i do admit once i get flutters in the chest its scary tho like you say its not life threatening


Yeah the physical symptoms were bad for me at first. Mainly feeling dizzy and disoriented which would then set off an anxiety attack. I honestly believe that your mind throws the things at you that you fear the most. Intrusive thoughts are my only real recurring issue now and even those hold very little power over me. They are just a nuisance. Not found a permanent solution for that one yet. Physical symptoms are all but gone and dont feel anxious all that often (except when on dbol  )



BigTrev said:


> Its the palpitations and fluttering feeling that really sets me back more than anxiety now.Once i get that pumping feeling in the sterum area i go light headed and feel like fainting.Will maybe go and see about that to see if anything can help me.Them atarax tabs are really brilliant tho.


The majority of the physical symptoms are in fact caused by a sudden surge of andrenaline (fight or flight). The same with the feelings of dread etc. Your palpitations will be the same. Then you worry about the feeling and the anxious thoughts start. It is a viscous cycle until you learn to react differently. Over time the physical symptioms fade when you learn to ignore them.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes true rchippex,,i try to ignore it and definately wont let it stop me doing anything.Really is a mind over matter thing.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It's only the physical feelings that set me off, but I think me worrying about them is what causes them started after an adverse reaction to drugs, which I didn't take voluntarily, and totally f'ed my head and body for a week. If I could get rid of the palpitations then the anxiety would go but then I'm sure vice versa too.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Actually a good question, until you've had it it's like depression, you can't understand it.
> 
> I'm the most laid back chilled person I know, then a massive health scare last year, 'knew' I was going to die (sort of did a few times, but another story) and all of a sudden I'm suffering big time from anxiety.
> 
> ...


I was the same as you mate, I never fully understood depression and anxiety before i went through it. It's like one day your fine then all of a sudden a certain event or trigger knocks you sideways and you spiral so quick into anxiety which in turn leads to depression.

Now that I have experienced it myself, it's really hard for a "normal" person to fully understand what it is, unless they've been through it themself. Life feels like it's not the same, things which you enjoyed and gave you pleasure before now don't.

I always find it funny when people use the term" I'm depressed" loosely when they're having a bad day. But real depression is a mental illness which makes you feel like your in a never ending dark place, with no hope of coming out the other side. It's like a vicious cycle that never lets you escape with all those uncontrollable anxious thoughts and constant worrying and all you want is for this " to go away"

And don't get me started on panic/anxiety attacks..lol, they're the worst things you can go through, a feeling like your about to die! but once you begin to understand them and how to control the physical aspects of it your well on your way to controlling them.

Intrusive thoughts were the hardest part to get over for me, It's like a little voice in your mind telling you that all the bad and scary thing that are going to happen, but in reality with a rational mind you realise that they're just "thoughts" and in reality not as bad or true as you believe.

Thankfully i have managed to control my anxiety/panic and slowly getting rid of my depression, because at it's hightened stage it just felt like I was just existing and not living , everday would be struggle to get through.

I really hope that I or anyone else doesn't have to go through this again as anxiety/panic and depression is a very dark horrible place to be in.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Nothing that a double scotch can't fix but generally yes... Bad anxiety when I'm in the lows.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> So you are scared to go out in case you have a panic attack?
> 
> I have come on leaps and bounds from what I used to be but I still don't go out other than the gym or to work. *Shops are abit of a mare as well*. One of my main problems is that I don't know WTF I am I supposed to say to people...


What is it with shops? Sometimes when I'm queueing at the till, i notice that my head starts 'jittering' and I get really, really tense and I can feel the heat rising in me. I have to force myself to relax before I get into full blown panic mode for no fcuking reason. Used to be the same in pubs too. Anywhere else isn't a problem.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Well guys I have been watching this thread growing and more people opening up and getting involved into it so I thought o.k it's perhaps a good time to open up too and say the truth behind the GG image most of u have.

I suffered from anxiety - *agoraphobia* - since age 16 and been under Xanax - *Alprazolam* - since age 21. I am soon to be 38 so yes I have been able to live a "normal" life for the past 17 years thanks to this medication. Tho I am only taking a very low dosage - *0.75mgs a day* - and didnt affect my body or organs in the long run. I do full blood test once a year and all is perfectly good.

It doesnt bother me at all now as I am used to pop my 2 pills each morning like one would do with his multivitamins. No biggie.

Now if I was to stop Xanax overnight it would be a nightmare and in a matter of days I wouldnt be able to function, I would lose total sens with reality and wouldnt perceive hazards around me tho making my life at risk.

I know and am aware of this but hey mum is sending me my pills in bulk package from France and that last me for a year so all is good. I much rather use a legal drug than something illegal that would ruin my health.

Peace.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's only recently I'm learning that I have it

Can function as normal but sometimes I feel uneasy as f*ck

Craze is bad for people with Anxiety lol


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello Katy

I think many people at some stage of their lives have anxiety, it doesnt help when we are faced with economic downturns, a political system that appears hell bent on making those most vulnerable within society suffer most whether that be through removal of benefits they rely upon ( suicideprevalence increases when they are removed ) or just through a lack of empathy and a general poor level of treatment for mental health problems in the UK. Lets be honest, if you have a torn muscle the doc will prescribe an effective solution but if you are struggling mentally , in reality due to funding removal the doc doesnt know who he can turn to to offer you the help you need.

Anxiety is such a broad term but can usually range from a mild panic attack to phobias to schizophrenia , at what point of the scale do we need help? This is the underlying question that fails us all, in reality to prevent anxiety is a far better approach yet nobody truly knows how we can do that.

If you are lacking enough sleep then anxiety will be an inevitable result , we need to learn to recognise that and act so to avoid anxiety becoming a social or personality disorder , the use of some herbal preparations can help afterall in some cases the taking of chemicals can and will lead to mental health problems...

Valerian , tryptophan, hops, lemon balm, passionflower,ashwaghanda, green tea are amongst some of those natural solutions that do work in reducing stress and increasing sedataion and thus sleep.

Omega oils like salmon oil have calmative properties so eat plenty of salmon and oily fish. Foods rich in folic acid will also help.

GABA, inosistol,magnesium, selenium, vitamins B1 B3 B6 B12 and zinc will also help keep anxiety at bay. By preventing anxiety we all live far heppier with ourselves and thus those around us.But so does surrounding yourself with positive people, lets be honest some people are just moaners and will increase stress levels in everyone...

I am always anxious before going into the gym I use, I am a very shy person and hate people especially men shouting at me, I also dont like people continually using social class inferiority as a means of attack and see this quite often, we cant help who we are but we can help to live with who we are and so should those around us. There are times when I have dreaded walking through the door of the gym and it took me 6 months to feel a trusted those in there. I have severe trust issues and cannot talk to people I dont know , I close my eyes when I am anxious (not good when using equipment) and will also fiddle with fingers when stressed, this past few weeks I have found this happeneing more often...... Maybe a change of gym may help but then the trust issues will again be a long time occurrence .......

Hope this helps and good luck

kaza


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder how many people with anxiety issues also have social confidence issues(moi) with the later being the reason for the former?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Foamy said:


> I wonder how many people with anxiety issues also have social confidence issues(moi) with the later being the reason for the former?


I personally don't have social confidence issues yet still have extreme anxiety. I think that anxiety around social confidence would be social anxiety as opposed to generalised anxiety (which is what I have).


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Kimball said:


> It's only the physical feelings that set me off, but I think me worrying about them is what causes them started after an adverse reaction to drugs, which I didn't take voluntarily, and totally f'ed my head and body for a week. If I could get rid of the palpitations then the anxiety would go but then I'm sure vice versa too.


Yes mate same here,,when the palpitations hit me im grounded afterwards.I thankfully dont get them much tho at times feel them lingering in the background


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Yes mate same here,,when the palpitations hit me im grounded afterwards.I thankfully dont get them much tho at times feel them lingering in the background


Mine seem to have started easing last couple of weeks, after 6 months. Sort of encouraging others having the same symptoms


----------



## petes (Jun 6, 2009)

It would be interesting to see a properly put together poll, similar to the one above, of people in general not just us fitness freaks? It strikes me there is a link with us who like to "control" our bodys appearance and performance, and anxiety issues.

I read a simple solution in one of these forums, think it was this one.

"Lower your expectations!"

Wise words


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

petes said:


> It would be interesting to see a properly put together poll, similar to the one above, of people in general not just us fitness freaks? It strikes me there is a link with us who like to "control" our bodys appearance and performance, and anxiety issues.
> 
> I read a simple solution in one of these forums, think it was this one.
> 
> ...


I think that there is a link...with people who can be quite obsessional and want to control things in their lives. Also people who aim for perfection - it can put a lot of stress and pressure on someone.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

I have anxiety where im very aware of my heart......its horrible.....

beta blockers are Sh!t......breathing helps me out a lot......

my two cents.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

What an intersting thread.

I suffer anxiety attacks and have learnt to control them now.

At one point it got so bad that I used to go out with a bag in case I hyperventilated and would have a panic attack if I didn't have one!

I was put on beta blockers to control the symptons and haven't used them in a long time, I felt a need to learn to control them naturally as I work on the rigs and I wanted to have a away of controlling a panic attack on a helicopter. I also suffered one whilst offshore and had to be given a valium and taken off the rig on the next chopper but while out there the medic introduced me to a roughneck who went through the same thing and I realized there are a lot more people who go through this than I first realised.

If I had a heavy night on the beers I would be more likely to suffer the next day so now I only drink a few and thats it.

I read a couple of books that helped me, I will post the titles on here later.


----------



## petes (Jun 6, 2009)

Katy said:


> I think that there is a link...with people who can be quite obsessional and want to control things in their lives. Also people who aim for perfection - it can put a lot of stress and pressure on someone.


Scarily true! For myself certainly...

Its my guess that the random have a pop use of huge doses of various controlled pharmaceuticals may certainly be exaggerating the problems of a majority of contributors to this forum!!

A few days in the sun and absolutely no rice, fish broccoli and chicken would help me just now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

petes said:


> Scarily true! For myself certainly...
> 
> Its my guess that the random have a pop use of huge doses of various controlled pharmaceuticals may certainly be exaggerating the problems of a majority of contributors to this forum!!
> 
> A few days in the sun and absolutely no rice, fish broccoli and chicken would help me just now.


It's definately true for me. I have always been a perfectionist...putting pressure on my self to be 'perfect' at everything I put my hand to and being a 'good' person. I had an eating disorder in my youth which was all about controll and I have stupidly high expectations of how I should look...which I think is the case for many people on here. I of course fall very short of the demands I place on myself but it doesn't take the pressue off.


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

Only after a night slamming back Jagerbombs.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

My sister has something like this maybe something more serious but its has ruined her life, since around 19 she has not has had a friend or gone out properly, she is almost 30 now!!!, she doesn't want any form of relationship with anyone, she was fine before 18/19, its really sad & we are complete opposites, she has missed out on the best years of her life by sitting in a house for 10 years!

soz just wanted to vent sorta as my mum never really talks about it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> My sister has something like this maybe something more serious but its has ruined her life, since around 19 she has not has had a friend or gone out properly, she is almost 30 now!!!, she doesn't want any form of relationship with anyone, she was fine before 18/19, its really sad & we are complete opposites, she has missed out on the best years of her life by sitting in a house for 10 years!
> 
> soz just wanted to vent sorta as my mum never really talks about it


Sounds a bit like me! I've had it for a decade and it is crippling. I've sought all sorts of help and nothing has really worked...not long term anyway. I've missed out on things like holidays (not that I could have afforded them anyway) and various social events but I have gone through phases of being able to go out and enjoy myself, meet friends and also managed to hold down stresseful jobs. I prefer to focus on what I've learnt from it all over the years and I can't comnplain about how my life has turned out despite anxiety.

Has your sister had any help with it?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

A friend of Victorias (my better half) suffers from this and one or two other things and it has certainly opened up my eyes to it! She gets very anxious about a whole host of things sometimes and is very up and down bless her.

Im mr laid back and stressful situations seem to roll over me for some reason (luck i suppose) and i always thought some just needed to toughen up and carry on if you like, but now she has become a good friend of mine too its changed my perception of it!

Bloody awful for her i reckon and i always do my best to try to make her feel more confident and to alleviate her anxieties (i dont mollycoddle her i might add) she lived in Cornwall for several years and im convinced this didnt help her at all (although she did have these problems before she lived there) they seemed to worsen living down there due to (just my opinion) being away from old friends and family and because in Cornwall life is different, its hard to explain but whenever we visited i noticed a lot of people not growing up, alot of peter pans if you like and some pretty messed up people if you ask me (not everyone obviously).

Now im not really sure where im going with this and im no expert but i do think compassion is needed with sufferers and alot of understanding. Shes actually coming away with me and the mrs this year and she has issues with flying and she knows im like a child when it comes to flying, i even get excited at the airport :bounce i love it so she reckons it may help her to enjoy the flight! Should be interesting anyway!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Katy said:


> Sounds a bit like me! I've had it for a decade and it is crippling. I've sought all sorts of help and nothing has really worked...not long term anyway. I've missed out on things like holidays (not that I could have afforded them anyway) and various social events but I have gone through phases of being able to go out and enjoy myself, meet friends and also managed to hold down stresseful jobs. I prefer to focus on what I've learnt from it all over the years and I can't comnplain about how my life has turned out despite anxiety.
> 
> Has your sister had any help with it?


But did you want to do those things like holidays ect? because my sister doesn't want to do anything she has no feelings for other humans although i think its more then just anxiety.

She hasnt had any help for it & i doubt shell ever change now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> But did you want to do those things like holidays ect? because my sister doesn't want to do anything she has no feelings for other humans although i think its more then just anxiety.
> 
> She hasnt had any help for it & i doubt shell ever change now


Well, I'm envious that my sister goes to all sorts of beautiful places around the world and has had amazing experiences because of it. I'd like to be able to go travelling but the idea is way too daunting given that I get nervous traveling to my nearest town 20 minutes away. I haven't given up on the idea though. I suppose I've learnt to live with my situation to a certain extent. I used to go through a cycle of getting low about it and getting very jealous of everyone around me and then gradually I'd come back to the point of acceptance...and then the cycle would happen again. But now I'm sort of trying to make the most of the cards that I've been dealt. When working in mental health I found that my experience enabled me to have a far greater understanding of what clients were going through and I hope to continue to use my knowledge to support others in the future. My anxiety has made me who I am and although I've developed some maladaptive behaviours, overall I think that I'm a better person for it.

I presume your sister has other issues then if she doesn't have feelings for other people?

When you say that you doubt she'll ever change, do you mean that you doubt help would work or that you doubt she'll ever seek help?

If these questions are too personal for a public forum please tell me so.


----------



## petes (Jun 6, 2009)

Katy said:


> It's definately true for me. I have always been a perfectionist...putting pressure on my self to be 'perfect' at everything I put my hand to and being a 'good' person. I had an eating disorder in my youth which was all about controll and I have stupidly high expectations of how I should look...which I think is the case for many people on here. I of course fall very short of the demands I place on myself but it doesn't take the pressue off.


There does seem to be a pattern forming here. I too suffered with an eating disorder in my youth and also OCD I think control was a trigger, my surroundings were out of control at the time.

OCD no longer a problem, but it does still niggle at times of stress. I put myself under a very high pressure to perform, and it is surprising the discomfort I can suffer to get results, both in working life and at the gym. Fortunately I dont suffer with social issues although when I am low I don't much feel like socialising.

I have learnt to ride it out when low, and take full advantage of when I am feeling good. Most people in my life would be completely shocked if they knew as i am fairly successful (not as much as I'd like ;-) )


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

One thing I will say about beating my own anxiety is that no matter what, it has to come from within. People can give you all the information and help in the world but until you decide that enough is enough and you will confront it then very little will happen to improve your situation.

I found the best way to get over it was to put myself in every anxiety triggering situation I could find and keep telling myself that I didnt care how I felt even when all I wanted to do was run away and get away from whatever situation I was in. The feelings of wanting to escape and fear were often overwhelming but you have to stand firm and keep consciously thinking 'I dont care'. Over time I began to believe myself that I didnt care and things improved day after from there onwards.

Anxiety is triggered by many things and you have to desensitize to each of them to beat it. If you are worried about being in public then do it more. Stand in a busy shopping centre and embrace the feelings that rush through you. Anxiety is perpetuated by fear. Break the viscious circle and you can be free from it.

I often sound like I am banging on about it but I like to try and help other people to beat it too as it could have very easily ruined my life. I spent a lot of time on anxiety forums helping others and a lot of them really appreciated it and made very good progress. All it takes is belief. Your mind is very powerful and has learnt to react a certain way to anxious thoughts and feelings and it is more than possible to make it learn a new way to react. You just have to want it badly enough and put the time in. Exactly the same as training your body to react differently to a heavy weight.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

petes said:


> There does seem to be a pattern forming here. I too suffered with an eating disorder in my youth and also OCD I think control was a trigger, my surroundings were out of control at the time.
> 
> OCD no longer a problem, but it does still niggle at times of stress. I put myself under a very high pressure to perform, and it is surprising the discomfort I can suffer to get results, both in working life and at the gym. Fortunately I dont suffer with social issues although when I am low I don't much feel like socialising.
> 
> I have learnt to ride it out when low, and take full advantage of when I am feeling good. Most people in my life would be completely shocked if they knew as i am fairly successful (not as much as I'd like ;-) )


Definately some similarities. My eating disorder was in response to having health problems that I couldn't control. I also have OCD tendancies but I've never suffered from the disorder. I've put myself through a lot to suceed too. I was worked my @rse off for my A-levels and degree and also climbing the career ladder. I jumped off the career ladder in the end because it was destroying me.

Yeah I try to ride out the lows too. It's very hard to motivate myself to see people or do anything when in that state but I try to push myself


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

I think finding this post has been a god send right about now. Since splitting up with my partner (who i was with for some time) its made me face the issues in my life. And rather head on!! Ive always known I have had depression but last few months noticed more so how I have anxiety. I know it probably comes from a post that someone mentioned earlier about needing control. Every bad thing thats happend in my life even since I was a little kid I havent managed to control. And as bad as it sounds it has basically made me into a control freak. In every area of my life. Education, building a career, even at work, planning my days, weeks, months. And I suppose to some extent my relationship. Having no money and living with a woman who felt she deserved everything but never worked the whole time I was with her. She made a comment about 'thats what a real man does, looks after his girlfriend' and I think after hearing that it made me feel super depressed and anxious.

Anxious that i wasnt living up to this so called character I had built in my head. And obviously leads to deeper depression.

Thank **** for the gym!!! :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rchippex said:


> One thing I will say about beating my own anxiety is that no matter what, it has to come from within. People can give you all the information and help in the world but until you decide that enough is enough and you will confront it then very little will happen to improve your situation.
> 
> I found the best way to get over it was to put myself in every anxiety triggering situation I could find and keep telling myself that I didnt care how I felt even when all I wanted to do was run away and get away from whatever situation I was in. The feelings of wanting to escape and fear were often overwhelming but you have to stand firm and keep consciously thinking 'I dont care'. Over time I began to believe myself that I didnt care and things improved day after from there onwards.
> 
> ...


Flooding (what you've described) is useful for lots of people but it can also be too traumatising for some people, causing them to pull back. For those people I think that gradually exposing themselves to increasingly stressful situations is best. That's what I've been doing and my world is getting gradually bigger.

I agree that it has to come from within...no one else can fix it for you.

Great to hear that you've done so well.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Flooding (what you've described) is useful for lots of people but it can also be too traumatising for some people, causing them to pull back. For those people I think that gradually exposing themselves to increasingly stressful situations is best. That's what I've been doing and my world is getting gradually bigger.
> 
> I agree that it has to come from within...no one else can fix it for you.
> 
> Great to hear that you've done so well.


Yes the 'flooding' thing would certainly be too much for some. I didnt quite mean it to sound like that but rather to put yourself in a situation that causes you to feel anxious and over time learn to not fear the way you feel.

I used my own anger at my situation to give me the determination to rise above it. It wasnt a quick fix though. It still took me a long time to get to having a full week anxiety free. I found I would have a really good day followed by 3 bad ones. I just like to let people know that it can be done and there is always hope. I think the depression that goes with anxiety often prevents some from seeing there is hope and seeing that they can get rid of it. It will always be inside you to a certain degree but your mind knows how to nip it in the bud before it gets going again.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

used to occasionally get panick attacks when I used to drink too much, it wasn't an anxiety because of being around people, it was more anxiety of feeling boxed in/claustrophobic, and was more likely to be triggered when in a bus/tube, a few times I'd have to pop a valium to calm down but only occasionally didn't want to make a habit of that

haven't had one for about 2 years now, feelsgoodman


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rchippex said:


> Yes the 'flooding' thing would certainly be too much for some. I didnt quite mean it to sound like that but rather to put yourself in a situation that causes you to feel anxious and over time learn to not fear the way you feel.
> 
> I used my own anger at my situation to give me the determination to rise above it. It wasnt a quick fix though. It still took me a long time to get to having a full week anxiety free. I found I would have a really good day followed by 3 bad ones. I just like to let people know that it can be done and there is always hope. I think the depression that goes with anxiety often prevents some from seeing there is hope and seeing that they can get rid of it. It will always be inside you to a certain degree but your mind knows how to nip it in the bud before it gets going again.


I can relate to the use of anger for determination. When I was younger I went through a few really good phases where I'd put myself in anxiety provoking situations becasue I was sick of the fear ruining my life - I was angry about it. And over time it did get easier.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me just how many people suffer from anxiety in some form or other. Up until I researched it when I had my problems I felt totally alone and like I was going bonkers. There is so little public acknowledgement. Almost everyone has heard of depression and its effects but anxiety just isn't widely known about unless it is by the sufferers themselves. Most of the people I have spoken to with anxiety said they thought it was just them and sometimes just finding out how many other people have it can bring about an improvement in people. I bet there are a few who have read this thread who have felt that relief of realising they are not alone with it. You see alpha body builders and the last thing you think is that they may actually be uncomfortable with you looking at them because they suffer from anxiety. Its a mad world lol.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

lambrettalad said:


> What an intersting thread.
> 
> I suffer anxiety attacks and have learnt to control them now.
> 
> ...


Anxiety/panic attacks are very common, it's just a alot of people try and avoid admitting and talking about them in fear of beeing seen as weak and inferior.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Anxiety/panic attacks are very common, it's just a alot of people try and avoid admitting and talking about them in fear of beeing seen as weak and inferior.


This particulalry affects men more from my experience.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> This particulalry affects men more from my experience.


You're right Katy, as in todays society men are supposed to be the big alpha types, so admitting a weakness makes you feel "less of a man". Strange way of seeing it but it's what i felt like when I had my anxiety attacks.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Katy said:


> Well, I'm envious that my sister goes to all sorts of beautiful places around the world and has had amazing experiences because of it. I'd like to be able to go travelling but the idea is way too daunting given that I get nervous traveling to my nearest town 20 minutes away. I haven't given up on the idea though. I suppose I've learnt to live with my situation to a certain extent. I used to go through a cycle of getting low about it and getting very jealous of everyone around me and then gradually I'd come back to the point of acceptance...and then the cycle would happen again. But now I'm sort of trying to make the most of the cards that I've been dealt. When working in mental health I found that my experience enabled me to have a far greater understanding of what clients were going through and I hope to continue to use my knowledge to support others in the future. My anxiety has made me who I am and although I've developed some maladaptive behaviours, overall I think that I'm a better person for it.
> 
> I presume your sister has other issues then if she doesn't have feelings for other people?
> 
> ...


Yeah i think my sister also felt jelouse bcus wen i was in college last year i spent 2 years basically hanging out with m8s, parties & i would be out all day most days & i could see she felt depressed or jelouse or something but now i spend more time at home she is happier.

& by that i mean i dont think she will ever sort her life out, get a job, friends or bf or move out, she basically says she knows she will never do these which is upsetting to me but she is used to it now.

& she has skitzophrenia? which i only found out recently she had wen she was 18 or so but i really dont understand it.

& thnx btw it helps to talk about it.

Have you always had the anxiety or ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Yeah i think my sister also felt jelouse bcus wen i was in college last year i spent 2 years basically hanging out with m8s, parties & i would be out all day most days & i could see she felt depressed or jelouse or something but now i spend more time at home she is happier.
> 
> & by that i mean i dont think she will ever sort her life out, get a job, friends or bf or move out, she basically says she knows she will never do these which is upsetting to me but she is used to it now.
> 
> ...


I've had anxiety since I was 16. I had therapy at 17 which really helped but then had a nervous breakdown at University and had to transfer to the Open University so that I could study from home.

I used to work with people with schizophrenia so if you ever want to PM me please do  I can't claim to know what a psychiatrist does but was made very aware of the difficulties faced by the person with it and the family living around it and various support that's available.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanx 

I feel bad talking about her like shes some nutter lol

& i hope your doing better now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:
 

> Thanx
> 
> I feel bad talking about her like shes some nutter lol
> 
> & i hope your doing better now


I have my ups and downs. But overall I can't complain about my life at all 

I think that by people talking about mental illness such as schizophrenia some of the stigma goes. I don't think you're making her sound like a 'nutter' at all. I think your raising a degree of awareness. People don't talk about it because they either don't understand it or because of the stigma attached to it...and the stigma just adds to the difficulties faced by those with mental health problems.

You might find it helpful to check out the rethink website (http://www.rethink.org/) They offer tonnes of information and try to raise awareness.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure if this anxiety but I work for a small family business and the daughter that works there spoke to me like I was twelve today and then when I went to the toilet she was looking for me, to see if I left work early... so I went into the office and told her I was only going to the toilet. she always makes me feel nervous and I take it to heart and it makes me cry... not sure why and now I am worried about , thinking I am going to loose my job when I am not going to.


----------



## petes (Jun 6, 2009)

Katy said:


> Definately some similarities. My eating disorder was in response to having health problems that I couldn't control. I also have OCD tendancies but I've never suffered from the disorder. I've put myself through a lot to suceed too. I was worked my @rse off for my A-levels and degree and also climbing the career ladder. I jumped off the career ladder in the end because it was destroying me.
> 
> Yeah I try to ride out the lows too. It's very hard to motivate myself to see people or do anything when in that state but I try to push myself


I sometimes get anxiety issues through spending too much time on my own, I live on my own and have recently been working on my own a lot. It is supprising how over active my mind has been without anyone to break the thought train. Its great for business but does put a huge mental pressure on. I have noticed it loads over this last winter. Always feel better after gym. I like my own company but I realize how important it is for my sanity to get out and socialize a little, even if its just to give the dogs ears a rest! He's a good listener, but c##p at most else.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

I can relate to so many posts in this thread. I am 22, and have suffered from anxiety and severe panic attacks since my early teens. didnt really understand what it was to begin with, went to my dr, began taking escitalopram an ssri, just made it all 10 times worse, began to get seriously depressed due to my anxiety,abandoned my dreams of joining the royal marines, continued to get worse. began cbt, first time round didnt do anything. was referred to a psychiatrist, prescribed a newly perscribed drug for anxiety called pregablin and lorazepam, had quite a long run on benzos, realized how bad they make you feel, dont take them anymore. tried cbt again, helped a little, hypnotherapy did nothing. had to forfeit many things in my life due to anxiety, holidays, didnt go out for a long time, not had a girlfriend in years. just coming to final year of university, and i now know far more about my anxiety and panic attacks in general. i have discovered my own coping strategies, my anxiety has completely changed, i now do many things i couldnt before, but struggle with things i didnt used to. all in all i completely understand how you all feel, and truly sympathize. PM if you have any questions regarding your anxiety,and i am more than willing to try to help


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

along with my depression mine tends to flare up badly now n then social events etc meals out in restaurants i panic so hard, find fidgeting with my phone spinning it around between my thumb and fingers helps a little! a few times ive had to just up and leave tho

depression acts the same way, random sick thoughts enter my head at any given time and just set me off into a deep depression, picturing loved ones getting killed/injured in ridiculously horrid ways etc and things i am to ashamed to mention, wish i knew what set these thoughts off. when it gets really bad, mostly when ive not gone gym or my training is off i lay in bed all day thinking that i am already dead and the world im living in is my afterlife of hell!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

what tends to trigger these thoughts off (well for me,and alot of others) is you think, how bad would it be if i thought about x right now? and you think about the worst thing possible. most people panic starts for 1, or a combination of 3 reasons;

1-you scared of embarrassing yourself. this is what i used to get, instantly vomit and get severe diarrhea, and worry that i would **** myself, never actually did, but was very close on a few occasions, was worried it would happen, people would see and judge me

2-you are worried you are 'loosing you mind'

3-worried you are going to die, heart attack etc

you need to think which one makes you anxious, and what thoughts trigger this, and control these thoughts.

for example, you may be in restaurant, think to yourself, how bad would it be now if i felt anxious right now? how much would it ruin this situation i am about to enjoy? , and as if by magic you feel uncontrollably anxious, become concerned people are watching, and it all spirals way out of control. you need to have the control to suppress the initial thoughts,and convince yourself that that your thoughts are unrealistic, and you have felt like this numerous times before and nothing particularly bad has come of it


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

BigAndy said:


> what tends to trigger these thoughts off (well for me,and alot of others) is you think, how bad would it be if i thought about x right now? and you think about the worst thing possible. most people panic starts for 1, or a combination of 3 reasons;
> 
> 1-you scared of embarrassing yourself. this is what i used to get, instantly vomit and get severe diarrhea, and worry that i would **** myself, never actually did, but was very close on a few occasions, was worried it would happen, people would see and judge me
> 
> ...


That post makes alot of sense to me, it was always the fear of panic attacks that would constantly play on my mind.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I used to have it really bad were i could not do nothing, Wouldnt go many places and had to see a doctor, They never helped me one bit and my life went down hill bad, Also effected me that much i lost my missis over it. In the end i decided i wernt guna let it ruin my life so i started doing things again and within time i slowley went back to the old me, I found it was alcohol that caused alot of my anxiety, Hope things work out for you ...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

> That post makes alot of sense to me, it was always the fear of panic attacks that would constantly play on my mind.


yeah, i was diagnosed with generalised anxiety disorder and panic disorder. i used to/still sometimes, GAD constantly about actually having a panic attack in certain situations, i would worry well in advance about certain things, and avoid things if possible.

with regards to not letting it ruin you life, well i suppose that depends on the extent of your anxiety, its at the point now, where i get it, but its bearable, whereas its used to be overwhelming literally, i cannot really call it anxiety, because i wasn't just anxious, i was terrified, and its just a long process. completely agree about alcohol, dont drink now, as it makes me feel anxious when im hungover


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

When i was 19 my vision/eyes changed, one day i was fine the nxt it wasnt. I battled on for a few months then finally decided enough was enough and went to gp for help. I was booked in to local eye hospital to undergo tests (field test, eye pressure test and others), they found nothing. As you can imagine this pi55ed me off as i now felt helpless and very much alone. Just over a year went by until i finally started becoming very poorly. My vision was rapidly getting worse making me increasingly more uncomfortable and nervous. An d the more nervous i would get the worse my vision was, i would get tunnel vision and sometimes total blackout. I didnt realise how bad i was until my sister came to see me and i was frightened of seeing her( we're really close). I had become agoraphobic and had locked myself away in my bedroom for close to 7 mths often wetting the bed cos i was frightened to leave the room. Everbody around me thought i was just being a lazy fuka, bad times. I eventually agreed to start seeing a councillor (after many home visits by gp and lots of encouragement from sister). I have had two long courses of cbt, been tested on a machine called bio feedback, have tried numerous drugs (mostly prescribed)and have seen numerous councillors. 5 weeks ago i started back at work after nearly 8 years out of work, chuffed to bits, its hard mentally but i aint giving up. Ive still got got bad eyes and am on 150mg venlafaxine ed, but hey im still alive, training and have a loving supporting family. Sorry for the essay, i cant believe how much ive opened up


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

> When i was 19 my vision/eyes changed, one day i was fine the nxt it wasnt. I battled on for a few months then finally decided enough was enough and went to gp for help. I was booked in to local eye hospital to undergo tests (field test, eye pressure test and others), they found nothing. As you can imagine this pi55ed me off as i now felt helpless and very much alone. Just over a year went by until i finally started becoming very poorly. My vision was rapidly getting worse making me increasingly more uncomfortable and nervous. An d the more nervous i would get the worse my vision was, i would get tunnel vision and sometimes total blackout. I didnt realise how bad i was until my sister came to see me and i was frightened of seeing her( we're really close). I had become agoraphobic and had locked myself away in my bedroom for close to 7 mths often wetting the bed cos i was frightened to leave the room. Everbody around me thought i was just being a lazy fuka, bad times. I eventually agreed to start seeing a councillor (after many home visits by gp and lots of encouragement from sister). I have had two long courses of cbt, been tested on a machine called bio feedback, have tried numerous drugs (mostly prescribed)and have seen numerous councillors. 5 weeks ago i started back at week after nearly 8 years out of work, chuffed to bits, its hard mentally but i aint giving up. Ive still got got bad eyes and am on 150mg venlafaxine ed, but hey im still alive, training and have a loving supporting family. Sorry for the essay, i cant believe how much ive opened up


respect to you my friend, if your determined enough not to give up, i have the confidence you will succeed


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Morgy said:


> When i was 19 my vision/eyes changed, one day i was fine the nxt it wasnt. I battled on for a few months then finally decided enough was enough and went to gp for help. I was booked in to local eye hospital to undergo tests (field test, eye pressure test and others), they found nothing. As you can imagine this pi55ed me off as i now felt helpless and very much alone. Just over a year went by until i finally started becoming very poorly. My vision was rapidly getting worse making me increasingly more uncomfortable and nervous. An d the more nervous i would get the worse my vision was, i would get tunnel vision and sometimes total blackout. I didnt realise how bad i was until my sister came to see me and i was frightened of seeing her( we're really close). I had become agoraphobic and had locked myself away in my bedroom for close to 7 mths often wetting the bed cos i was frightened to leave the room. Everbody around me thought i was just being a lazy fuka, bad times. I eventually agreed to start seeing a councillor (after many home visits by gp and lots of encouragement from sister). I have had two long courses of cbt, been tested on a machine called bio feedback, have tried numerous drugs (mostly prescribed)and have seen numerous councillors. 5 weeks ago i started back at week after nearly 8 years out of work, chuffed to bits, its hard mentally but i aint giving up. Ive still got got bad eyes and am on 150mg venlafaxine ed, but hey im still alive, training and have a loving supporting family. Sorry for the essay, i cant believe how much ive opened up


Some people don't realise how lucky they are with there stable social background's etc they think it's the norm and don't understand people without such support's. The real hero's are the people who haven't got anything to support them but somehow manage to roll with the rest.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have only ever experienced what real anxiety is when I came off steriods for good and I crashed, it was bloody horrible and its put me off gear for life now.......I was prescribed Valium from the Doc's as I couldn't sleep, sit still, relax etc for weeks, the Valium worked a treat to keep it under control until my body's hormones leveled out again but be careful if you use it as it can be quite addictive!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Morgy said:


> When i was 19 my vision/eyes changed, one day i was fine the nxt it wasnt. I battled on for a few months then finally decided enough was enough and went to gp for help. I was booked in to local eye hospital to undergo tests (field test, eye pressure test and others), they found nothing. As you can imagine this pi55ed me off as i now felt helpless and very much alone. Just over a year went by until i finally started becoming very poorly. My vision was rapidly getting worse making me increasingly more uncomfortable and nervous. An d the more nervous i would get the worse my vision was, i would get tunnel vision and sometimes total blackout. I didnt realise how bad i was until my sister came to see me and i was frightened of seeing her( we're really close). I had become agoraphobic and had locked myself away in my bedroom for close to 7 mths often wetting the bed cos i was frightened to leave the room. Everbody around me thought i was just being a lazy fuka, bad times. I eventually agreed to start seeing a councillor (after many home visits by gp and lots of encouragement from sister). I have had two long courses of cbt, been tested on a machine called bio feedback, have tried numerous drugs (mostly prescribed)and have seen numerous councillors. 5 weeks ago i started back at work after nearly 8 years out of work, chuffed to bits, its hard mentally but i aint giving up. Ive still got got bad eyes and am on 150mg venlafaxine ed, but hey im still alive, training and have a loving supporting family. Sorry for the essay, i cant believe how much ive opened up


Well done for making progress mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

When I was 9 stone wet through I did somewhat, was quite nervous around new people or crowds. Now I've put a bit of size on compared to what I was, I have very few issues with it. I just have a massive amount of contempt for pretty much anyone I don't know (strangers in the street)

Quite weird, but I'm fine with it, unless they are friends or family I have no desire to interact or even acknowledge they exist, and if I feel threatened instead of running away I'll stand my ground. Getting jumped by a group of 10 lads and put in hospital when you're young apparently makes you hate people


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Most of the time I make rastafari look uptight, never experienced anxiety until i had kids, now I find that if I can't confront something that concerns me "straight away" then it makes me anxious until it is off my chest


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Katy said:


> Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.
> 
> I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia


The worst thing you can do is label yourself with a disorder!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dimo said:


> The worst thing you can do is label yourself with a disorder!!


Sometimes having a name for what you're experiencing can be a huge relief for people and can stop them from thinking that they're going 'crazy'. So I don't think that having a name for something is 'the worst thing you can do'. I do however think that it is unhelpful to define yourself as the issue.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Katy said:


> Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.
> 
> I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia


How can someone as pretty as you have agoraphobia?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BlitzAcez said:


> How can someone as pretty as you have agoraphobia?


What an incredibly strange and naive statement, really don't understand that!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> How can someone as pretty as you have agoraphobia?


Awww....how nice :blush: Mental health issues don't discriminate though. I have a family history of anxiety related issues and certain life & personal experiences along with health issues made things a little too hard to deal with and the dysfunction developed  I think it all revolved around not being able to control anything that was happening.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> What an incredibly strange and naive statement, really don't understand that!


Exactly!

Agoraphobia is a mental illness and nothing to do with someone genes (physique).. Very naive of u to say such a thing! How can u for a second think that beautiful people dont suffer from anything ? Yes they do and by the millions so re-think again.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Katy said:


> Awww....how nice :blush: Mental health issues don't discriminate though. I have a family history of anxiety related issues and certain life & personal experiences along with health issues made things a little too hard to deal with and the dysfunction developed  I think it all revolved around not being able to control anything that was happening.


Oh ok I feel educated then, I was thinking in social surrounding you would feel at ease as we all know people who are good looking very often get treated better (i should know :laugh and especially females. I'm happy you took it the way it was intended haha.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Just so I don't seem crazy here is a cut of a girl's blog so you can understand my comment wasn't incredibly strange or naive statement. I knew some people think this way.

"There is power in beauty, not everyone wants to admit that but it's true. People are effected by beauty, they change their behaviour, beauty changes their reactions and thoughts. I have seen it over and over, I have experienced it. Haven't we all when encountering an amazingly beautiful person?

When I feel beautiful, I also get a feeling of power, of being in control. I loved when I was skinny that I felt, 'put together', protected, bullet proof. I loved sitting down without tugging at my top. I loved that other women were jealous of my shape, my weight loss, my control."


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> If i get that drunk i go in to a blackout i often panic the next day massively, so to stop that happening i take cocaine when i drink lol


i think your find the coke will make this alot alot worse ive stopped doing coke i cant even drink now beacus i have been using it for a long time and it got to the stage wer it was making me paranoid unconfedent and even hearing and seing things for a few days i could not even walk out into my own comuinty which is crazy absolute horrible drug really does **** peoples heads up


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> i think your find the coke will make this alot alot worse ive stopped doing coke i cant even drink now beacus i have been using it for a long time and it got to the stage wer it was making me paranoid unconfedent and even hearing and seing things for a few days i could not even walk out into my own comuinty which is crazy absolute horrible drug really does **** peoples heads up


Funny how drug's can re-wire the brain and it's all very personal to. Alot of people lose empathy after long periods of cocaine use and do thing's they might not have done in the past.

There does seem to be the odd character not affected by drug use, which I find odd. And people can be predisposed to certain mental illnesses that are triggered by use.

They was talking about having detector's of this at festival's to give you a clue if you are predisposed to certain illnesses.

You might end up with schizsophrenia if you carry on for another few years mate, so best to pack it in while your still with us.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Oh ok I feel educated then, I was thinking in social surrounding you would feel at ease as we all know people who are good looking very often get treated better (i should know :laugh and especially females. I'm happy you took it the way it was intended haha.


Yeah don't worry. I wasn't offended. When I'm nervous though, the last thing I want is to be noticed. I remember when panicking in London I had to wear sunglasses the whole time to hide my face. And just 2 weeks ago I hid myself within my snood. It does affect how I dress...when feeling wobbly I avoid wearing anything that could attract attention to me. However, on the other hand, I don't feel confident without making an effort to look good with hair and make-up etc...just never wear anything revealing or bright...usually black. And when having a good day I embrace it and try to dress up a bit. Lorian notices it when all of a sudden I'm wearing bright colours and standing up straight. It's all mood dependent really.

People in the past have found me attractive and it has brought unwanted attention which only contributed to anxiety and a lack of trust in people and a general feeling of being unsafe. So I guess beauty (I'm not referring to myself here) can bring problems.

But as I said before, looks just don't really come into it...mental health, and addiction for that matter, doesn't discriminate.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Funny how drug's can re-wire the brain and it's all very personal to. Alot of people lose empathy after long periods of cocaine use and do thing's they might not have done in the past.
> 
> There does seem to be the odd character not affected by drug use, which I find odd. *And people can be predisposed to certain mental illnesses that are triggered by use.*
> 
> They was talking about having detector's of this at festival's to give you a clue if you are predisposed to certain illnesses.


Absolutely, along with traumatic events. The majority of people I had worked with had a history of drug misuse and/or traumatic experiences. Really is a raw deal...they went through hell and then developed an illness! It shows that the concept of 'fairness' is merely that, a concept and not reality.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah don't worry. I wasn't offended. When I'm nervous though, the last thing I want is to be noticed. I remember when panicking in London I had to wear sunglasses the whole time to hide my face. And just 2 weeks ago I hid myself within my snood. It does affect how I dress...when feeling wobbly I avoid wearing anything that could attract attention to me. However, on the other hand, I don't feel confident without making an effort to look good with hair and make-up etc...just never wear anything revealing or bright...usually black. And when having a good day I embrace it and try to dress up a bit. Lorian notices it when all of a sudden I'm wearing bright colours and standing up straight. It's all mood dependent really.
> 
> People in the past have found me attractive and it has brought unwanted attention which only contributed to anxiety and a lack of trust in people and a general feeling of being unsafe. So I guess beauty (I'm not referring to myself here) can bring problems.
> 
> But as I said before, looks just don't really come into it...mental health, and addiction for that matter, doesn't discriminate.


Ah I never thought of it that way, I suppose my view point can work both way's as well then! Also there's nothing wrong with refering to yourself as beautiful haha I hate the english notion of having to have this fake modesty!!

But yes indeed mental health issues are horrible for anyone 



Katy said:


> Absolutely, along with traumatic events. The majority of people I had worked with had a history of drug misuse and/or traumatic experiences. Really is a raw deal...they went through hell and then developed an illness! It shows that the concept of 'fairness' is merely that, a concept and not reality.


To true reality is harsh and far from fair and reality really doesn't care!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Funny how drug's can re-wire the brain and it's all very personal to. Alot of people lose empathy after long periods of cocaine use and do thing's they might not have done in the past.
> 
> There does seem to be the odd character not affected by drug use, which I find odd. And people can be predisposed to certain mental illnesses that are triggered by use.
> 
> ...


couldnty think of anythink worse than becoming skitzo ive seen people go nuts and it isnt nice


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Ah I never thought of it that way, I suppose my view point can work both way's as well then! Also there's nothing wrong with refering to yourself as beautiful haha I hate the english notion of having to have this fake modesty!!
> 
> But yes indeed mental health issues are horrible for anyone
> 
> To true reality is harsh and far from fair and reality really doesn't care!


Ha, it's not fake! I obviously choose my best pictures and don't always look like I do in my pics! Anyway, moving on...


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ha, it's not fake! I obviously choose my best pictures and don't always look like I do in my pics! Anyway, moving on...


Haha, Ok we can agree to disagree andd move on


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> what tends to trigger these thoughts off (well for me,and alot of others) is you think, how bad would it be if i thought about x right now? and you think about the worst thing possible. most people panic starts for 1, or a combination of 3 reasons;
> 
> 1-you scared of embarrassing yourself. this is what i used to get, instantly vomit and get severe diarrhea, and worry that i would **** myself, never actually did, but was very close on a few occasions, was worried it would happen, people would see and judge me
> 
> ...





Sub-Zero said:


> That post makes alot of sense to me, it was always the fear of panic attacks that would constantly play on my mind.


Yup. You've pretty much described how catastrophic beliefs bring about panic, overestimating the chance of "something bad" happening - heart attack, public humilation etc - and the cost if it did happen.

Panic is quite easy to overcome from a cognitive behaviour therapy approach - challenge negative beliefs and predictions, use symptom and graded situational exposure so as to habituate.

Happy to recommend books and other resources on panic if anyone is interested.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

MrLulz said:


> Yup. You've pretty much described how catastrophic beliefs bring about panic, overestimating the chance of "something bad" happening - heart attack, public humilation etc - and the cost if it did happen.
> 
> Panic is quite easy to overcome from a cognitive behaviour therapy approach - challenge negative beliefs and predictions, use symptom and graded situational exposure so as to habituate.
> 
> Happy to recommend books and other resources on panic if anyone is interested.


Concept's can help.

For example I realised that if you are feeling panicy and something interupt's you and grabs your attention you will get relief from the panic.

So I then thought so it's not a constant thing that can't be moved from your mindset and body, well the body has after effect's from panic which is why it's so terrifying and makes it so real.

So in thinking that you can learn to control it from confidence, once you do that once you have basicly full control over panic, not necessarily anxiety but.. a panic attack.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive never had a problem with it at all. Even at the age of 11 i went on stage in front of around 100 people, (parents and class mates), dressed as a woman in Alladin (i was widow t****ey). Had a padded fake bra and everything - never phased me.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

puurboi said:


> Ive never had a problem with it at all. Even at the age of 11 i went on stage in front of around 100 people, (parents and class mates), dressed as a woman in Alladin (i was widow t****ey). Had a padded fake bra and everything - never phased me.


I used to perform infront of 1000's when younger but it still didn't stop me from developing anxiety later on. But it's great that you still don't.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

stop talking sh1t on the internet,and all your problems will vanish,like that "kate" upton thread lol.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i always think of the worst situation, it gets you prepared for worst outcome

and things are always going over in my head!

dont know why im so defensive....hard to explain and put a finger on what it is


----------



## bear32 (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to suffer from anxiety in a big way due to PTSD,ive also tryed various treatments from accupunture,beta blockers(propanolol),learning breathing tecniques,im currently prescibed 10mg diazepam which I take 4aday straight after training before my post wrkout shake but diazepam on a daily basis can have its down sides as there highly addictive, but 2 or 3 times an u should be laughing as the have quite along half life,another positive is beta blockers(make sure you give them 2-4wks to work)along with accupunture,also prewrk out drinks can cause major anxiety problems,let me know how you get on


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

only anxiety i get is when it clicks over 3.5 hours without eatin

i used to get worried bout passing my a levels if that counts


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> only anxiety i get is when it clicks over 3.5 hours without eatin
> 
> i used to get worried bout passing my a levels if that counts


Leeds, can you lose any more bodyfat?? 

Oh, and yes, I do suffer from anxiety from time to time but I can usually talk myself out of it to a manageable level


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Were abouts in leeds are you from mate?looking jacked!!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Leeds, can you lose any more bodyfat??
> 
> Oh, and yes, I do suffer from anxiety from time to time but I can usually talk myself out of it to a manageable level


what can i say; i get results 

think im 7% ish now im feelin quite skinny tbh but getting compliments in the gym thats for sure hehe -cant wait to bulk and build on my lacking body parts which have come thru now i've really cut


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm still suffering from depression and anxiety so much so I lost my job of 17 years as the boss thought depression was an excuse for a day off,I've got the docs tomorrow as my last antidepressants turned me into a zombie after week 3(mirtazapine)so I've stopped them for the last week,I'm still waiting on cbt but there seems to be a bit of a waiting list as that's been about 6-7 months I've been waiting as I would try anything to help me get back to normal

It took me probably a couple of years to admit to myself I had depression as I always thought something had to have happened in your past to cause it not just a chemical imbalance in the brain,I've been getting treated for depression for the last year and a half using different meds at different doses like Prozac,cilatropam and recently mirtazapine so hopefully the next drug I get will help,and I used to be the most out going person out every weekend life and sole of the party then boom I don't even go out anymore


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bmc said:


> I'm still suffering from depression and anxiety so much so I lost my job of 17 years as the boss thought depression was an excuse for a day off,I've got the docs tomorrow as my last antidepressants turned me into a zombie after week 3(mirtazapine)so I've stopped them for the last week,I'm still waiting on cbt but there seems to be a bit of a waiting list as that's been about 6-7 months I've been waiting as I would try anything to help me get back to normal
> 
> It took me probably a couple of years to admit to myself I had depression as I always thought something had to have happened in your past to cause it not just a chemical imbalance in the brain,I've been getting treated for depression for the last year and a half using different meds at different doses like Prozac,cilatropam and recently mirtazapine so hopefully the next drug I get will help,and I used to be the most out going person out every weekend life and sole of the party then boom I don't even go out anymore


Dude you CANNOT get sacked for depression. I've been off for 6 weeks with servere anxiety and luckily work appear to be very supportive. Mine is so bad my voice goes and i sound like a zombie when i talk at times.

Chin up though. Things will get better. Lets both power through it!


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Unfortunately I did get sacked because of my depression,been to see a lawyer and they said I have a very strong case for unfair dismissal,it's a bit of a kick in the teeth after 17 years plus this year is the only time I've handed in a sick note


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bmc said:


> Unfortunately I did get sacked because of my depression,been to see a lawyer and they said I have a very strong case for unfair dismissal,it's a bit of a kick in the teeth after 17 years plus this year is the only time I've handed in a sick note


Yeah you deffo have a case anywhere. Deffo unfair dismissal and I don't think I tribunal will look very favourably at them. Hope you're on the up.anyway. Can be a sad and lonely place at times


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Got new antidepressants/anxiety tablets today sertraline 50mg ed to see how I get on with it,so here's hoping these ones suit me better


----------



## Spitfire C (Jul 10, 2012)

bmc said:


> Got new antidepressants/anxiety tablets today sertraline 50mg ed to see how I get on with it,so here's hoping these ones suit me better


Hi mate ,

I ve just joined this site 10 minutes ago after finding this thread by chance , i was in fact looking for reviews on training gloves !

Im 34 been training on and off for 10 years , been hard at it 3/4 times a week for last 2 months with a pt . I first started training after i got a gp s referal for a free gym membership for stress and anxiety .

Loads of great posts on this subject. 2 weeks ago i went to a private doctor who has put me on the same Sertraline , i did a week on 50mg and just done second week on 100mg , first week was rough while i got used to the meds . Really on edge with tight stomach and a bit emotional but think turned the corner now no massive improvement in my anxiety but my doc says he s happy side effects worn off and by week 3 i ll fell benefit.

im also doing cbt , i sorted this out myself too with a ymca councilor in southampton who charge what you can afford (£20 per session)

i ll keep you updated with how im getting on with this and also have a look at the training threads !


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I don't know if I have replied to this thread at an earlier stage obviously by how many pages there are its been going for quite awhile now. Well here goes I don't know if I suffer from anxiety. But for no reason at all I can feel anxious that someone is going to knock on the door, No reason one way or the other they shouldn't I just feel anxious about it. I feel anxious about my driving lessons for no reason.. Sometimes answering the phone, sometimes speaking to someone I know but not spoke to them for like a day or two...its hard to explain.. its normally just after I wake up when I fell anxious i always feel like i have done something wrong and get anxious about silly little things. It's a really strange thing there are a lot of other things just can't put my finger on them


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel anxious about money worries. I'm not good with money, I literally feel anxious when the postman's coming up the drive or when the phone rings. It measurable for sure. It is offset by the knowledge that being in a lower paid job has given me many other benefits in life, such as time, which I have never had before. I still worry over money though.

Training definatley helps!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

To much to read in this thread so ive only skipped through it, what meds do you guys recomend? Ive been prescribed fluxotine which doesnt seem to be doing all that much tbh

Ive been depressed for years but always handled it in my own way, i got myself into abit of bother just before xmas and my mind went into overdrive thinking of all the outcomes, constant panic attacks, just couldnt think of anything else, lost about twenty lbs in three weeks, feeling a bit better now, but still have my off days, the missus just doesnt understand


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I had no idea how widespread it was.. I am feeling very lucky at the moment. I don't have any issues whatso ever apart from summertime when I take my top off and its got scars and spots on it.. I just think, fvck it....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a theory of the correlation between the forum demographic and anxiety.

I will ur it out there. The majority on here train for looks, either bigger, thinner, leaner of better, it doesn't matter. As a result I think these people will have slight to severe body confidence issues which is what drives them to train. I think there is a link between this and anxiety.

For some it's made worse by taking drugs that can be a catalyst for anxiety type issues.

Of course, this isn't to be applied to everyone and is just my opinion and something I wrote about in a piece of work I did at college.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

PLauGE said:


> To much to read in this thread so ive only skipped through it, what meds do you guys recomend? Ive been prescribed fluxotine which doesnt seem to be doing all that much tbh
> 
> Ive been depressed for years but always handled it in my own way, i got myself into abit of bother just before xmas and my mind went into overdrive thinking of all the outcomes, constant panic attacks, just couldnt think of anything else, lost about twenty lbs in three weeks, feeling a bit better now, but still have my off days, the missus just doesnt understand


what causes depression?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

For me?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I always thought depression was largely hereditary, though you can get reactive depression too, and illnesses that cause chemical changes in the brain which lead to depression.

However, my CBT therapist tells me most depression (the type previously deemed hereditary) is actually learned behaviour. I'm not sure I believe her. Any thoughts?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

PLauGE said:


> For me?


yeah


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Done to much, much to soon i guess, drink and drugs from a young-ish age, mainly to much drink in the end, pretty much gave that up but wasnt left with much to shout about by the time i did


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> To much to read in this thread so ive only skipped through it, what meds do you guys recomend? Ive been prescribed fluxotine which doesnt seem to be doing all that much tbh
> 
> Ive been depressed for years but always handled it in my own way, i got myself into abit of bother just before xmas and my mind went into overdrive thinking of all the outcomes, constant panic attacks, just couldnt think of anything else, lost about twenty lbs in three weeks, feeling a bit better now, but still have my off days,* the missus just doesnt understand*


Thats always the case, it's very hard for someone to full understand axiety/panic unless they've been through it themselves. There are a few meds for anxiety and you have to see which ones work best for you. You also have to give them time to work as initially some off them can icrease your axiety symptoms initially.

I've been taking paroxetine for my anxiety for some time now, i came off them for a short period but my anxiety returned, so the GP put me back on them. You have to remember that meds are just a tool to help you recover, as only you yourself have the power to cure yourself. It's a long hard road to recovery but you have to keep positive.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I suffer from Bipolar 1 - it can be very debilitating. I get terrible can't leave the house anxiety, but also the mania and severe depression that comes with it. Im on a right cocktail of drugs now to help.....


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm also waiting on cbt through the nhs,tbh I would try anything that would help,I have no problem talking about my depression/anxiety and if other folk do well that's there problem,I just see it like any other illness you get medication and help to get you through it


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

further to my previous post - its been 3hrs 10mins since i last ate

im now getting VERY anxious


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> I always thought depression was largely hereditary, though you can get reactive depression too, and illnesses that cause chemical changes in the brain which lead to depression.
> 
> However, my CBT therapist tells me most depression (the type previously deemed hereditary) is actually learned behaviour. I'm not sure I believe her. Any thoughts?


It's the same old nature v. nurture debate. I see it as a mixture of the two. All the females on my dad's side of the family have anxiety/depression related issues and I take after my dad's side. My sister is completely different to me and most like my mum's side. So I see a genetic link there. I had an upbringing of performing infront of large numbers and generally being a very confident person but after certain life events I develped anxiety and depression. I think that other people with different genetics but the same life events might well have been fine, but due to my genetic make up my response to these events resulted in anxiety & depression. So I needed both the genetics and life events to lead to/cause my issues.

That's my view anyway; I think it takes nature and nurture.


----------



## Spitfire C (Jul 10, 2012)

bmc said:


> I'm also waiting on cbt through the nhs,tbh I would try anything that would help,I have no problem talking about my depression/anxiety and if other folk do well that's there problem,I just see it like any other illness you get medication and help to get you through it


I ve done cbt before a couple of years ago and helped get me through some tough situations for me , getting married , getting tattooed, going on a cruise. all things that i wanted to do but freaked me out ! thinking im going to jump off the ship or out the window at the registry office or have a half done tattoo !

good thing about the sertraline is that its non drowsy , stuff i used to take clormipromine made me want to sleep , couldnt be bothered in the gym but i could go on forever in bed


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I always thought depression was largely hereditary, though you can get reactive depression too, and illnesses that cause chemical changes in the brain which lead to depression.
> 
> However, my CBT therapist tells me most depression (the type previously deemed hereditary) is actually learned behaviour. I'm not sure I believe her. Any thoughts?


I'm sure it's different for different people but I'm with your therapist in the huge majority of cases. To me the key is being totally honest with yourself about what and how you feel, if you dont really know yourself then theres not much chance of helping yourself. I've been to some VERY dark places in my life, most of them in my head. And the biggest turning point for me was realising you can reprogram your brain through practice, focussed meditation, knowledge and most importantly desire.

Often, as hard as it is to admit there are bits of us like want the problems we have. When I've suffered from colitis in the past, part of me liked being the brave little soldier, with everyone clucking round me. When I let my temper run free, I liked the fact that all my fears morals went out the window and I could let go. It's hard to write things like this, but even admitting these things now helps me never give in to those unhealthy feelings, and I'm definitely not making any comment or judgment about anyone else on here.

Our thoughts, feelings and body movements are just neural pathways carved through our brains just like rivers carve channels through the land. just like if you Learn to deadlift a different way, it feels odd until you've carved the neural pathway for you body to move in that way, it's hard to feel a certain way till the pathway is formed. And like my deadlift, there will be a long time when it feels like you're making no progress. And to use the deadlift and analogy again if you apply too much weight/stress too soon your neural pathway/behaviour/form will revert to what it's used to.

Don't know if this makes much sense, as I'm pretty carp at expression what I mean in writing. If not I'm more than happy to clarify.

Cheers


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a big eye opener for me seeing all the people on hear are in the same boat I would never of guessed so many people who are into body building and a like, as a lot of gym goers tend to big ego Alfa male what u looking at kinda thing. I have had bad anxiety since I was about 6 and it has got worse as time goes on the only time I go out nowerdays is to go to the gym and to get to work. Wish I didn't have to be on them but I'm on a few pills like anti depressant and stuff and my advice ( not a doc but imo ) try not to go on them they are nasty things. I will subscribe to this thread for sure very eye opening like I said. Heads up peeps use it as fuel for the gym


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Big vision said:


> This is a big eye opener for me seeing all the people on hear are in the same boat I would never of guessed so many people who are into body building and a like, as a lot of gym goers tend to big ego Alfa male what u looking at kinda thing. I have had bad anxiety since I was about 6 and it has got worse as time goes on the only time I go out nowerdays is to go to the gym and to get to work. Wish I didn't have to be on them but I'm on a few pills like anti depressant and stuff and my advice ( not a doc but imo ) try not to go on them they are nasty things. I will subscribe to this thread for sure very eye opening like I said. Heads up peeps use it as fuel for the gym


I think it can be very surprising how different people are to how they appear. It's nice to hear how it's been an eye opener for you and perhaps nice to know just how common it is?


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

Katy said:


> I think it can be very surprising how different people are to how they appear. It's nice to hear how it's been an eye opener for you and perhaps nice to know just how common it is?


Yeah I no anxiety is common but didn't no it was in the body building world but I no better than most it's very easy to sometimes people don't even no until you tell them


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Saw my health worker today and anxiety kicked.in big time! Could barely speak! Roll on couple of weeks for councilling and getting my meds accesed!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I have never suffered from anxiety, probably because I have a Buddhist view on life. In my world there is only the here and now. I am no expert on anxiety but I am sure it is caused by where you were or what might be, Both of these are in reality irrelevant as one has passed and the other has not happened.

A very simple exercise to get rid of stress (and medication free) is to sit down in a room, free from distraction until you feel bored. When you feel bored just stop thinking that you are bored,just practice thinking of nothing (hard to begin with) you are then living in the here and now. Try it once a day, for 20 minutes after you feel bored. it will soon ground your thoughts and make life easier.

Sounds a bit mumbo jumbo but it does work.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> I have never suffered from anxiety, probably because I have a Buddhist view on life. In my world there is only the here and now. I am no expert on anxiety but I am sure it is caused by where you were or what might be, *Both of these are in reality irrelevant as one has passed and the other has not happened*.
> 
> A very simple exercise to get rid of stress (and medication free) is to sit down in a room, free from distraction until you feel bored. When you feel bored just stop thinking that you are bored,just practice thinking of nothing (hard to begin with) you are then living in the here and now. Try it once a day, for 20 minutes after you feel bored. it will soon ground your thoughts and make life easier.
> 
> Sounds a bit mumbo jumbo but it does work.


That it true, most of my anxiety is caused by Catastrophising future events, which is very common for a person sufferring with anxiety.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> I have never suffered from anxiety, probably because I have a Buddhist view on life. In my world there is only the here and now. I am no expert on anxiety but I am sure it is caused by where you were or what might be, Both of these are in reality irrelevant as one has passed and the other has not happened.
> 
> A very simple exercise to get rid of stress (and medication free) is to sit down in a room, free from distraction until you feel bored. When you feel bored just stop thinking that you are bored,just practice thinking of nothing (hard to begin with) you are then living in the here and now. Try it once a day, for 20 minutes after you feel bored. it will soon ground your thoughts and make life easier.
> 
> Sounds a bit mumbo jumbo but it does work.


Sound advice, I found Buddhist philosophy a big help in understanding both myself and my relationship with reality. Have you ever read a book by Daniel Goleman, called.... Damn it, the names gone, but was something like "Negative Emotions"? It was pretty close to life changing for me, no easy read, but fascinating and enlightening!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> That it true, most of my anxiety is caused by Catastrophising future events, which is very common for a person sufferring with anxiety.


How true..my thoughts to a t. Worried about stuff that hasn't even happened!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> How true..my thoughts to a t. Worried about stuff that hasn't even happened!


It's the fear of fear that keeps us locked in the vicious anxiety cycle.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> A doc told me once that some people have a* lack of serotonin , so fall into anxiety/depression really easy. Hence the use of medication*.


 I'm not particularly anxious. I tried various medications for depression but they didn't really help me and I came to the conclusion that I had to manage it myself. I haven't taken anything for years now.



Katy said:


> It's the same old nature v. nurture debate. I see it as a mixture of the two. All the females on my dad's side of the family have anxiety/depression related issues and I take after my dad's side. My sister is completely different to me and most like my mum's side. So I see a genetic link there. I had an upbringing of performing infront of large numbers and generally being a very confident person but after certain life events I develped anxiety and depression. I think that other people with different genetics but the same life events might well have been fine, but due to my *genetic make up my response to these events resulted in anxiety & depression. So I needed both the genetics and life events to lead to/cause my issues*.
> 
> That's my view anyway; I think it takes nature and nurture.


I believe exactly this. I think there is a predisposition to depression/anxiety. There's also Asperger Syndrome through my mother's side of the family and this adds further complications.



Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm sure it's different for different people but I'm with your therapist in the huge majority of cases. To me the key is being totally honest with yourself about what and how you feel, if you dont really know yourself then theres not much chance of helping yourself. I've been to some VERY dark places in my life, most of them in my head. And the* biggest turning point for me was realising you can reprogram your brain through practice, focussed meditation, knowledge and most importantly desire.*
> 
> Often, as hard as it is to admit there are bits of us like want the problems we have. When I've suffered from colitis in the past, part of me liked being the brave little soldier, with everyone clucking round me. When I let my temper run free, I liked the fact that all my fears morals went out the window and I could let go. It's hard to write things like this, but even admitting these things now helps me never give in to those unhealthy feelings, and I'm definitely not making any comment or judgment about anyone else on here.
> 
> ...


My CBT therapist hasn't yet managed to convince me that it's learned behaviour. She has a Masters in Psychology, along with all her other qualifications so I know she's well qualified.

My last partner was controlling and needy, causing me depression for years. I wouldn't accept this from a relationship in the future - It would destroy me.

For me, for whatever reason, depression is something that I always need to be mindful of.

If I get a couple of 'down' days now, I sort my thinking out. Decide if it's me or the situation I find myself in, and I deal with it.

I don't ever want to experience again the black hopelessness that depression ultimately provides me with.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I went through a really bad patch last year, after my auntie committed suicide, then everything seemed to fall apart at once, had serious anxiety, at the time I just wanted to end it. After several months of medication, counselling and giving up alcohol I am now back into a relatively good place again.

It is horrible place to be, if anyone ever wants anyone to talk to about this I am an open ear for you. This shiz affects us all, doesn't matter wheter your some tiny little girl or worlds strongest man, things can throw you off balance and you always think that'll never happen to me, or that people just need to man up etc. Not the case at all, it is all about how you deal with it and the mechanisms you have in place to cope with stuff. If they fall down then it often spirals out of control.

I honestly think that the gym and training is one of the best things available to help sort this out, the natural high and all that, this forum is a great resource as well.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Does any1 have any decent 'anxiety' forums avaliable on tapatalk?

Going through a really bad patch atm, I've got major trust issues in relationships, actually just split with a gf because of it. And its all caused by anxiety.

Forums always help, sometimes u find it easier talking to complete strangers about things


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

Really interesting to hear about anxiety, I suffered terrible anxiety when I was younger, and most of it was mis-placed as soon as I understood that my anxiety came from low self esteem I was able to do something about it, i was advised to do estimable things like helping others and doing random acts of kindness things really did start to pick up and now i still get it slightly but not very much.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I've used this methord for th last few years, always worked for me really (except wen times are tough, not sure how to cope with that yet)

.....

Make an Appointment with Your Worries

What if you decided that you would put off the worry until later? Set aside a time of the day-say, 4 pm-when you will sit down and methodically review your worries.

If a worry shows up before or after your WORRY TIME, you jot it down, put it in your pocket and get around to it later.

*

How will this help?

You will learn that you can actually set aside a worry until later. It's not in control of you.

Because you set it aside you can get on with living your life. You can live and breathe in the here and now.

When you set it aside-and let it go--- you will find that there really was no EMERGENCY to get an answer. The answer can wait.

When you review your worries at 4 pm you will find that they don't bother you as much. They may seem trivial. This is something to think about the next time an alarm goes off in your head that you have to worry now.

Patients often tell me that they won't be able to do it. They say, "How can I set it aside? I have no control." But think about the many times that you are worried and you are interrupted by something-a call, something happens, something that distracts you. You did set it aside. But you didn't realize it.

Try it now. Start to worry. Then set it aside and describe all the rectangular objects that you see. Go into the details. Stay in the moment, observing.

You have set it aside. The world didn't end.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

theres a big difference between anxiety and worry mate.

i used to suffer from anxiety when i was smoking weed a lot.not when i was stoned so dont mix anxiety up with being paranoid.but if i was stood in a queue in a post office for a few minutes or in mcdonalds or basically public places i could feel my heart rate going up,start looking around me and feeling really twitchy.it starts to happen if im somewhere i have no control of the situation,like i said in a queue in a post office waiting to get car tax or something,ive had to walk out before after standing in a queue for 10 minutes.

since i stopped smoking weed at xmas the anxiety has gone.also training has helped alot for boosting self confidence.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah man totally understand that.

Doctors said I've severe anxiety, not given me for anything for it atm as I'm awaiting mri results (possible brain tumor) so they taking no chances .

Just feel very very insecure. Especially in relationships/crowded places etc.

I don't wish to be on pills for the rest of my life because of it.

I smoked a LOT of weed wen I was 16-20. Cut it out alltogether now but that's defo when it started


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah man totally understand that.
> 
> Doctors said I've severe anxiety, not given me for anything for it atm as I'm awaiting mri results (possible brain tumor) so they taking no chances .
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons I stopped smoking weed was due to it giving me bad anxiety.

Hope you get you problems sorted mate, anxiety is a b1tch. I can only assume your health scare will have only intensified your anxiety...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Has anyone tried hypnotherapy?


Yeah, for various things. Not for anxiety alone though. I did a course in self-hypnosis for anxiety but it wasn't very effective.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I had terrible anxiety all of my life. I had to do something about it as it was making me ill.

I do not normally go for self help books but I read The Linden Method and it really changed me as a person. I do not get worried or anxious. Sometimes in times of stress (although I am pretty good in stressful situations) you can feel it creeping up from the pit of your stomach but boom gone again  .


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

I have this thing about illness.

When i was having sex with women before i met my gf i used to have hiv tests all the time. i used a condom every time but i always conviced myself i had hiv. i also constatly worry about cancer...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I had terrible anxiety all of my life. I had to do something about it as it was making me ill.
> 
> I do not normally go for self help books but I read The Linden Method and it really changed me as a person. I do not get worried or anxious. Sometimes in times of stress (although I am pretty good in stressful situations) you can feel it creeping up from the pit of your stomach but boom gone again  .


Hi mate, really intrested on ur thought on the linden method. As I bought a version of it today.

Easier than chatting on here, do u mind emailing me [email protected]

If any1s got an objection to me having email on here I will remove it.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have anxiety.. I think. Speaking to people I don't know... I talk too fast, slur my words or say something really stupid. I can go out into public places fine etc Either I have some sort of social phobia, or a brain tumor which is affecting my speech. One weird thing is... Sometimes I think I slur my words, but I recorded myself talking a few weeks ago, and it was fine.. however I was alone so not a good test really


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I suffered from really bad anxiety and panic attacks when I crashed on my last cycle and the doctor just gave me Valium and it worked a treat, took the edge right off and calmed me down until my T levels went back into the normal range!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@ Uk_mb sent email


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Anxiety holds me back. I hate it


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> I have this thing about illness.
> 
> When i was having sex with women before i met my gf i used to have hiv tests all the time. i used a condom every time but i always conviced myself i had hiv. i also constatly worry about cancer...


Health anxiety.

Read and do this - it's free!.



mlc2010 said:


> I have anxiety.. I think. Speaking to people I don't know... I talk too fast, slur my words or say something really stupid. I can go out into public places fine etc Either I have some sort of social phobia, or a brain tumor which is affecting my speech. One weird thing is... Sometimes I think I slur my words, but I recorded myself talking a few weeks ago, and it was fine.. however I was alone so not a good test really


And again, read and do this - also free!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

g


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

I get anxiety at night heading towards bed sometimes. It's strange because I also feel slightly disturbed but not sure if thats the same thing. All started when I got sent one of those ****ed up vids and it messed with my head for months. Not good!


----------



## Looky420 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got an anxiety condition too, Im on beta blockers to control it!

Worse case scenario was when on Tren :crying: I couldnt get anything done, I thought I was going to die any moment from the high blood pressure and other anxiety related symptoms!


----------



## Red Pepper (Nov 2, 2012)

I've suffered on and off from anxiety for years, since a very young age if I'm completely honest. From 9 or 10 I can recall the horrible feeling that something bad was about to happen but not knowing when or what might exactly happen and therefore always feeling on edge. I threw myself into my studies and kept things in control until I was at Uni and then I basically had a breakdown before my finals and nearly messed up. Last year I was beginning to feel the same (after being made redundant and having my second baby) so went to the docs and they prescribed Citalopram which I did not like at all. I only took them for a couple of weeks and thought "not for me". Began group counselling which helped a lot and also received Reiki for about 6 months which helped me to relax and learn to take time for myself. I still have my moments but for the most part can cope day to day.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Ive always thought anxiety to be a little bit childish, i mean whats the worse that will happen? You'll die? Big deal. You're going to die at some point anyway, all your little worries and troubles will amount to nothing and your life, all the good and bad experiences in it, will evaporate. Any memory of your existence will fade amidst the perpetuity of time. If not next week then maybe 50 years from now. So whats the point of ruining your present moment worrying about tomorrow or next year when the end result will invariably be the same?
> 
> When you're on your death bed are you going to think "i was so right about worrying all those years about the potential negative outcomes". No, you're going to think you were a fool for not enjoying and making the most of the undeterminable amount of time you have here.
> 
> ...


With all due respect you clearly don't understand anxiety or what it is like to have the disorder.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> With all due respect you clearly don't understand anxiety or what it is like to have the disorder.


Exactly. It was an incredibly ignorant post.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i get it sometimes, usually if i go to the doctors or make phonecalls to people i dont know etc..i got propranolol through the post the other day, 30mg about an hour before i know i will have to do something that will cause anxiety and i am the most chilled out person. i wish i was like it all the time because i loved it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

nowhereboy said:


> With all due respect you clearly don't understand anxiety or what it is like to have the disorder.


I have regular anxiety episodes, and although it's not as easy as he is saying, I like to think along the same lines sometimes, helps me get through certain things when I say to myself " what's the worse that's gonna happen, get the fcuk on with it" sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't :/


----------



## Nath_H (Jul 9, 2012)

I've suffered quite badly with anxiety for the past year or so, I'm 28 and well chilled out normally!

Just ill be stood around at work and there will be a sense of impending doom come over me, or ill think I'm worrying about something but can't remember what it is and then it goes round in circles worrying about what I'm worrying about!

I also think I'm quite socially awkward, I used to work the doors and still work in security but I can't go out on the beers and chat up a girl and always think girls will laugh at me so I start stumbling then get really anxious about approaching them.

Oh well, ill get on with life somehow.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

i suffer from anxiety really bad too, along with depression and paranoia..

i have it really bad at times where i want to pull my hir out and at othertines very little.

i think mine was made was by heavy drug use when younger and now it still seems to carry on.

just allowing myself to think too much triggers it and other things like being in awkward situations .

also things like caffeine and ephedine, clen anything that gives me energy can lead to mad anxiety episodes.

just over a year ago i drove up beachy head at my peak after taking two tramadol and a few cans of lager at night when i felt like i just couldnt cope anymore.

i was right on the edge and felt like life just was so not worth it.

but i just couldnt seem to do it.

the police patrol it and i ended up in the back of a police car on the way to hospital.

things have slowly got better since then but it has taken time..

i find diazepam helps.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had anxiety since 2005, previous to that i was one of those ignorant people who thought ppl with depression should just get on with it.. I actually like thehandsomeone's post in terms of the content but not the way it was written. It's true that as we are worrying about going out in case of suffering an attack someone out there is taking their last breath but unfortunately anxiety and depression don't work like that. I have walked to pick up my son from school telling myself that there are kids out there who's mum is no longer around to come and get them so I'm out the door, I'm walking, I get to the school and I still have a panic attack.

The way to beat anxiety is to stay in the uncomfortable situation and ride it out, then once it's over and you are ok to make sure you carry on and don't avoid that same situation. It has to be worked on every day and some days you will feel strong and able to cope and some days you won't be able to leave the house, so what? At least 99% of the time you are actively trying to beat it and THAT is what makes you stronger


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

I can function, but there are times when I cannot. I cannot use a telephone, that sets me off. Sometimes I cannot even go in a shop to buy a paper. I don't know what triggers it, but most of the time I get by, apart from the phone thing.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I can function, but there are times when I cannot. I cannot use a telephone, that sets me off. Sometimes I cannot even go in a shop to buy a paper. I don't know what triggers it, but most of the time I get by, apart from the phone thing.


I used to be too scared to answer the phone. I still hate answering it but force myself.

I also just randomly have a 'wobbly' day where I struggle just that bit more and I can't see any reason why. And then I have days where I'd expect to feel anxious but feel surprisingly alright.

I stopped beating myself up over it a long time ago and sometimes, if I've pushed myself enough I'll give msyelf a break. For example, a few weeks ago I had to do a 4 day course an hour away. I hate travel and being in an unkown place but still managed to travel there and get through the course (it was tough). But afterwards, during the weekend I gave myself a break and didn't push myself at all...I just enjoyed staying in and having a break.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

I have managed to overcome half the phone issue, I can answer it, but I cannot dial out on it. Which is a pain if I need to contact someone lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I have managed to overcome half the phone issue, I can answer it, but I cannot dial out on it. Which is a pain if I need to contact someone lol


DO you know why you have that issue?

I'm fine calling out because I'm in control. Although I used to hate doing it but had to be forced in my last job which helped me overcome it.

My issue with answering stems from having a stutter that was really bad as a kid.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

I've no idea why I have such a problem with phones tbh, I never had it as a kid, I was fine with them. Now I get really aggressive if I need to phone someone and just won't do it, but I am OK answering it. It's taken years for me to learn to answer it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I've no idea why I have such a problem with phones tbh, I never had it as a kid, I was fine with them. Now I get really aggressive if I need to phone someone and just won't do it, but I am OK answering it. It's taken years for me to learn to answer it.


I suppose you're half way there then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

lol, yeah, i'm a few inches away from being millimeter perfect ! lol


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

I went through a stage when I was a lot younger of taking a mixture of class A's. Ended up having a really bad night and had anxiety for about 2 years as an outcome. Completely changed me as a person. Needless to say it was the last time I touched anything. As an upside, once I had re-entered reality, I never touched another 'drug' and I instantly stopped smoking after 7 years of 20 a day. Probably made me a better person, but the anxiety was awful and would last for several hours. I'd find myself pacing back and forward at 3am monitoring my breathing and feeling like I was going to die. Awful experience & so glad I haven't suffered from this a number of year.

One of the very few things that still triggers it is pre-workouts. The caffeine gives me anxiety but I have learn't how to control it enough until it passes - needless to say, I am cautious when buying products with stimulants and nearly always pick the stim free version.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

James s said:


> An update on a new find, at least new to me.
> 
> I had a talk with the doctor last week as I was there anyway, it's been 8 months since I've used any diazepam and even then it's for important things, 14*2mg tablets lasted me a year. With it being a new year I put some goals down to get out there and do big better things, some of these are traveling so I asked him about a prescription for a small run of diazepam. They couldn't give me one, but after a while talking and explaining I had done all the non-drug steps and the diazepam was for in the deep end situations we eventually reached the topic of beta blockers, after I asked if there are any alternatives to SSRI's and I had read some interesting accounts of people using beta blockers.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear things are looking good for you.

I was prescribed propanol initially and found them great at controlling the physical sides of anxiety, especially the racing hearbeat. I was on 80mg per day, but it's been a good long while since I've stopped taking them as I don't want to be reliant on taking drugs forever.


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

tom42021 said:


> i suffer from anxiety really bad too, along with depression and paranoia..
> 
> i have it really bad at times where i want to pull my hir out and at othertines very little.
> 
> ...


The first paragraph of this is exactly the same as me.

I've often felt like I've lost control. Situations where 'normal people' would just be fine. I'm totally unable to deal with.

I constantly feel like everyone will fvck me over in one way or another.

I suffer from insane bouts of depression and the smallest things make me go mental.

I can't even bring myself to go to the doctors through simply not feeling like they're taking me seriously.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

an interesting thread. i hate to admit this but i think this is half my problem which has been brought on by steroids. i go through different stages depending whats going on in my life. i work away from home and i always feel like something bad is going to happen. now i have a name for it, i thought i was losing my mind.when im home i feel totally different however i do have spells where i feel totally different. i always thought anxiety is for the weak so i couldnt associate myself with it. i feel better knowing there is others out there who feel the same as me.


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep I get this in extreme situations such as public speaking, big conference calls with people I don't know.... Went to the doc told him my heart beats insanely fast and I struggle to get a word out or remember what I was going to say and my mind goes blank... He prescribed me some Inderal active ingredient 'Propranolol' and it absolutely works wonders... I cant quite believe the effect it has. Makes me more relaxed and super confident.


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> an interesting thread. i hate to admit this but i think this is half my problem which has been brought on by steroids. i go through different stages depending whats going on in my life. i work away from home and i always feel like something bad is going to happen. now i have a name for it, i thought i was losing my mind.when im home i feel totally different however i do have spells where i feel totally different. i always thought anxiety is for the weak so i couldnt associate myself with it. i feel better knowing there is others out there who feel the same as me.


What are you defining as weak? Your mind? Just because you lift heavy weights it doesn't mean you're strong in all aspects of your life. Anxiety is a feeling of powerlessness in itself. There's nothing to be ashamed of, there are a lot of things that cause it, post trauma, drug use, stress. These things can all cause people in your case to have it reoccur. It could be something is playing on your mind whilst you're working away. Like you're missing something at home or whatever. The subconscious is a funny thing too, you often have to dig deeper to find the root of a problem.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

good point mate. i do have a lot on my mind when im away from home so may be this is the route of the problem. when im home i feel good and normal for about 80 percent of the time but i do have some symptoms which people mentioned in the thread earlier like going shopping or answering a phone call. i didnt have a name for this kind of behaviour which ive noticed within myself but now i do. its strange as i used to teach young tear aways in a training centre multible construction skills and i had to deal with all kinds of people and stand up infront of people and teach subjects. it was mainly demonstrations and walk talk through kind of thing. i look back now and think how the hell did i pull it off. steroids is partly the cause of the problem i think as well.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah really badly too...and it started around the time i stopped smoking weed, I was never a heavy weed smoker then all of a sudden i ended up in a different crowd and was smoking silly silly amounts for about 3 months this lasted and ive never been fully stable since, I also have really bad trust issues and my paranoia isnt as bad as it was but there is no chance i can get to sleep without a weapon near me and if people are talking quietly around me then i start to think there talking about me and that i need to act on it...I suppose over the last year ive come up with ways to deal with it...music is key for me.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

jaymd_123 said:


> I went through a stage when I was a lot younger of taking a mixture of class A's. Ended up having a really bad night and had anxiety for about 2 years as an outcome. Completely changed me as a person. Needless to say it was the last time I touched anything. As an upside, once I had re-entered reality, I never touched another 'drug' and I instantly stopped smoking after 7 years of 20 a day. Probably made me a better person, but the anxiety was awful and would last for several hours. I'd find myself pacing back and forward at 3am monitoring my breathing and feeling like I was going to die. Awful experience & so glad I haven't suffered from this a number of year.
> 
> One of the very few things that still triggers it is pre-workouts. The caffeine gives me anxiety but I have learn't how to control it enough until it passes - needless to say, I am cautious when buying products with stimulants and nearly always pick the stim free version.


When a doctor told me anxiety would get worse through smoking i quit on the dot, i'll have a cig if on the lash but i couldnt ever start fully smoking again as i fear too much that it would come back worse, like you just mention pre workouts...never used one but now if i ever do because of that post ill start worrying badly.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

intersting, i wonder if this is why i think the world is aginst me at times. i always think that people want to rip me off or are trying to con me. my partner says i always look at the bad in people first and i set myself up for an argument or confrontation with people when there is a situation. i only use cocaine recreationally like once an month and drink occasionally. ive used anabolics for 10 year but stopped over a year ago which was also becasue of anxiety reasons and other reasons.


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> intersting, i wonder if this is why i think the world is aginst me at times. i always think that people want to rip me off or are trying to con me. my partner says i always look at the bad in people first and i set myself up for an argument or confrontation with people when there is a situation. i only use cocaine recreationally like once an month and drink occasionally. ive used anabolics for 10 year but stopped over a year ago which was also becasue of anxiety reasons and other reasons.


In all fairness pal. The world we live in you have to have your wits about you. In the past ten years the world, society, people have evolved. Although in ways gone backwards. People now will do whatever they need to do to get what they want or need to survive, stepping on anyone in their way. Lies happen to be a fundamental part of this mindset.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I suffer from it mildly and it seems to be getting worse

It seems to have been much more apparent since quitting smoking and starting drinking more. Being mega hungover makes me an anxious wreck for days


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> good point mate. i do have a lot on my mind when im away from home so may be this is the route of the problem. when im home i feel good and normal for about 80 percent of the time but i do have some symptoms which people mentioned in the thread earlier like going shopping or answering a phone call. i didnt have a name for this kind of behaviour which ive noticed within myself but now i do. its strange as i used to teach young tear aways in a training centre multible construction skills and i had to deal with all kinds of people and stand up infront of people and teach subjects. it was mainly demonstrations and walk talk through kind of thing. i look back now and think how the hell did i pull it off. steroids is partly the cause of the problem i think as well.


You were in your comfort zone speaking about that, you knew what you were talking about, you didn't even have to think about it. That's why you had no issues with it. You could still do it now.

I find a lot of people who suffer with anxiety (including myself) have extremely low self esteem and have a fear of rejection and failure.

You feel out of your comfort zone shopping or on the phone. It isn't uncommon, shopping could be the amount of people, the phone could be not seeing the other person or what they're doing while they're talking to you. The mind is funny thing either way, when you suffer with a mental illness it's doesn't act the way that it possibly should, it will over-analyse a situation, possibly come to a conclusion that isn't necessarily right and eventually you'll feel things are spiralling out of control. Take a step back, count to ten, then get everything out of your mind onto a piece of paper to analyse everything properly. If its laid out in front of you, you'll find that making decisions or putting yourself at ease is a doddle.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what to do about my anxiety problem - I think its getting worse!

It happens whenever I eat - especially in public. But even on my own. My throat closes up and I can't swallow the food. Get butterflies in my stomach, nervously tapping my foot etc etc. It's really slowing my progress down.

Also sometimes I think I get social anxiety. For example, me and my friend were visiting a mate at her university and before we arrived at her house I couldn't eat get tight feeling in my chest and general feeling of nerves arriving in a new social circle.

Not sure what to do really!?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

i get it and its weird becuse i always get it when i go for a haircut, i mean always, i reckon i just think about it too much when im in there and it brings it on, before xmas i got it real bad when i was on gear, had to come off in jan, i still get it a bit but not as much


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I'm not sure what to do about my anxiety problem - I think its getting worse!
> 
> It happens whenever I eat - especially in public. But even on my own. My throat closes up and I can't swallow the food. Get butterflies in my stomach, nervously tapping my foot etc etc. It's really slowing my progress down.
> 
> ...


Thats basically what i get. But i feel quite sick aswel and get hot flushes.

I can eat if im sat by myself in my bedroom, no problems at all, but when out with mates, and even family, i really struggle.

I went to a hypnotherapy session and got a disk to listen to, about self confidence. It didnt really work tbh


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a training day at work today where we had 4 different sites meeting up, I knew there would be lots of people I don't know and I knew there was standing up talking in front of people and group discussions etc

Ive been stressing about it for a good 4-5 days before and it's fcuked me up all weekend tbh, of course I built it up alot worse in my head than it actually was.

I think I've got to the point where I need to speak to the dr about some medicine to calm me down in these situations, diazepam or something.

Next battle is making the appointment


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have always suffered from anxiety after a near death experience in my teens that has traumatized me since, getting more confident and stuff its not friends or girls I'm scared off I can deal with that easy I used to go out every weekend to town and have a laugh...

The things I'm absolutely scared of and overthink so badly is job interviews, been in shopping centers ect.... and going to the barbers to get my hair cut, I just aren't one for small talk really, some people think I'm arrogant but really I'm just nervous and kind of paranoid, didn't help smoking weed everyday for 4 years either!

It does stop me from getting a job and it annoying because I have loads of potential, i had a job working for the government but lost that and since then its crumpled me so i began bodybuilding in my spare time because I felt like a dosser, have got a car and insurence and stuff but just really scared of job interviews its annoying as ****!


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

faultline said:


> I had a training day at work today where we had 4 different sites meeting up, I knew there would be lots of people I don't know and I knew there was standing up talking in front of people and group discussions etc
> 
> Ive been stressing about it for a good 4-5 days before and it's fcuked me up all weekend tbh, of course I built it up alot worse in my head than it actually was.
> 
> ...


Man, I hate the doctors, can't bring myself to make appointments even though I've been off of meds for god knows how long.

Haven't been to the dentist in about 6 years for the same reason, not scared of it just know my teeth are shagged and I get all agitated even thinking about it.

I also need to call an umbrella company who I don't use anymore to tell them I'm not, and just can't even pick up the phone. I just don't wanna listen to someone whinge at me.


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

Harrison21 said:


> I have always suffered from anxiety after a near death experience in my teens that has traumatized me since, getting more confident and stuff its not friends or girls I'm scared off I can deal with that easy I used to go out every weekend to town and have a laugh...
> 
> The things I'm absolutely scared of and overthink so badly is job interviews, been in shopping centers ect.... and going to the barbers to get my hair cut, I just aren't one for small talk really, some people think I'm arrogant but really I'm just nervous and kind of paranoid, didn't help smoking weed everyday for 4 years either!
> 
> It does stop me from getting a job and it annoying because I have loads of potential, i had a job working for the government but lost that and since then its crumpled me so i began bodybuilding in my spare time because I felt like a dosser, have got a car and insurence and stuff but just really scared of job interviews its annoying as ****!


Strangely a job interview is something that doesn't even bother me because when I speak about my job I know what I'm talking about.

I'm the opposite to you, I talk a lot and am seen as arrogant because I try to play down the fact I'm actually so fvcking uncomfortable.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

do suffer with it more so in socail situations strange rearly with the job i do .i do seem to be getting slowly better over the years just tell myself i can do it or i imagine i'm someone else or picture myself as being super confident.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> I have always suffered from anxiety after a near death experience in my teens that has traumatized me since, getting more confident and stuff its not friends or girls I'm scared off I can deal with that easy I used to go out every weekend to town and have a laugh...
> 
> The things I'm absolutely scared of and overthink so badly is job interviews, been in shopping centers ect.... and going to the barbers to get my hair cut, I just aren't one for small talk really, some people think I'm arrogant but really I'm just nervous and kind of paranoid, didn't help smoking weed everyday for 4 years either!
> 
> It does stop me from getting a job and it annoying because I have loads of potential, i had a job working for the government but lost that and since then its crumpled me so i began bodybuilding in my spare time because I felt like a dosser, have got a car and insurence and stuff but just really scared of job interviews its annoying as ****!


I'm exactly the same as this (apart from I'm not great with girls either) it does help kind of though knowing there are others with these problems, makes you feel like your not such a weirdo after all :blush:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

im crippled with anxiety and depression with psychosis symptoms - i drink heavy and take alot of meds, thats my way of dealing with it! im not to the stage of agrophobia but i dont like leaving the house, i feel if i dont leave the house my mental health issues are beating me and im not going to let that happen


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I have had a similar situation, which was in my view brought on by some very strong sunk weed I had in Amsterdam, no word of a lie that one smoke literally messed my life up for a longtime, I felt like it

literally rewired my brain I was dreaming with my eyes open and felt like I had no control of racing thoughts for at least 24hrs and even after that I didnt feel like me but some anxious on edge guy.

To compound it the day after I had to fly back and was literally a sweeting panicking mess on the flight back, I started to feel anxious in situations I was not in control of, daft things like not letting anyone else drive, fear of being sick, not being able to leave situations easily like Cinemas, Planes,Trains, Dentists etc.

Anyhow to cut a long story short the only way to get over it is to throw yourself in the deep-end and prove to yourself your not going to meltdown or throw up everywhere, CBT will help by just letting you understand why your acting like you are and how to deal with it.

I tried things like St Johns Wort, 5-HTP, Sam-E, and even self medicated on Lexapro and Xanax, CBT or just forcing yourself in these situations is better longterm.

Nowadays I am allot better but we are talking many years later about 7 I think, I think what helps is you forget the how I was and how I felt back then.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

dsldude said:


> I have had a similar situation, which was in my view brought on by some very strong sunk weed I had in Amsterdam, no word of a lie that one smoke literally messed my life up for a longtime, I felt like it
> 
> literally rewired my brain I was dreaming with my eyes open and felt like I had no control of racing thoughts for at least 24hrs and even after that I didnt feel like me but some anxious on edge guy.
> 
> ...


It sounds like it wasn't just weed that you smoked, probably weed sprayed with some crazy LSD type drug or something


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

dsldude said:


> I have had a similar situation, which was in my view brought on by some very strong sunk weed I had in Amsterdam, no word of a lie that one smoke literally messed my life up for a longtime, I felt like it
> 
> literally rewired my brain I was dreaming with my eyes open and felt like I had no control of racing thoughts for at least 24hrs and even after that I didnt feel like me but some anxious on edge guy.
> 
> ...


I am just getting through almost exactly the same thing, but brought on by acid and mdma instead of weed, I feel sick in situations I can't control or situations I can't leave it's getting better slowly though as I force myself through it and psychosis has pretty much passed which makes it easier!

Luckily I've only been through this for just over a year, 7 years must of been horrible man!


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Poke said:


> It sounds like it wasn't just weed that you smoked, probably weed sprayed with some crazy LSD type drug or something


Dunno fella had smoked weed many times before and did LSD also, TBH I think it just triggered something off that was always there in my genetic/mental make up, but after looking about on the net there are studies to show the strong sunk type weeds have been linked to triggering psychosis in otherwise normal people.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Had it bad. Used to go dizzy and get a pins and needles sensation all over. I did not think it was anxiety and had rows with the docs all the time.

I used to drink a lot and think this triggered my anxiety issues. Got to the stage where I couldn't go places for about 2 years

Ruined my relationship and my health

Wasn't till I had enough and thought fck it. Changed my life style and joined the gym.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I have anxiety awful atm


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

James s said:


> Nearing the end of my Propranolol (beta blocker) test and it's gone very well. It's enabled me to be more comfortable and do more. Just need to book another appointment to see about a monthly script and then it's time for some traveling finally. I Can't recommend it enough if you are having physical difficulties and don't want the SSRI route.


Thats great that you've responded well to the meds. Ive not read the whole thread properly yet but will do when i have time. Surprised that so many people on hear suffer from this plague of an illness. Im on Propranolol myself ( 80mg slow release ) and it has worked wonders for me but my anxiety got the better of me this morning in the gym as i forgot to take my meds and i only lasted 10 mins and had to get the hell out. I was a wreck!


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

PaulB said:


> I had bad panic attacks years ago, Mine were triggered by recreational drugs. The feelings I had were unreal, depression, detachment, paranoia, crazy thoughts. I used to feel drained after an attack and just wanted to sleep. I was at the stage of not wanting to leave the house and felt uncomfortable even with people I knew well. Im nothing like that now, I dont know how I came out of it, they lasted for 3 or 4 years but they made my life a living nightmare


I took a 'legal' drug a few months ago (called 5-APB), well let me tell you, since it was legal, I didnt think it would do a fat lot, so I bombed double the recommended starting dose. I've only done a small amount of MDMA before, and this stuff was meant to be similar. Holy **** the come up was unbearable, vision completly gone to **** with trails, I looked at my hand and there were perfect lines from where it had been as I moved it. counted my heart rate at 200 BPM (the fact I was panicking wasnt helping), convinced I was going to have a heart attack and die. Ever since then I have these moments where I feel disconnected from reality, ill just look at something and think "that isnt actually real", and i'll start panicking about it. Can be scary as **** sometimes, Im not sure though whether it was the drug or the fact that I thought I was having a near death experience...


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Katy said:


> Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.
> 
> I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia
> 
> I used to........cbt helped me out big time


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

newborn said:


> I took a 'legal' drug a few months ago (called 5-APB), well let me tell you, since it was legal, I didnt think it would do a fat lot, so I bombed double the recommended starting dose. I've only done a small amount of MDMA before, and this stuff was meant to be similar. Holy **** the come up was unbearable, vision completly gone to **** with trails, I looked at my hand and there were perfect lines from where it had been as I moved it. counted my heart rate at 200 BPM (the fact I was panicking wasnt helping), convinced I was going to have a heart attack and die. Ever since then I have these moments where I feel disconnected from reality, ill just look at something and think *"that isnt actually real"*, and i'll start panicking about it. Can be scary as **** sometimes, Im not sure though whether it was the drug or the fact that I thought I was having a near death experience...


The highlighted part I can relate to. Its hard to put into words the random thoughts and crazy sh1t I used to think about. I really felt I had lost grip on reality. The feeling of detachment is your brains defence mechanism trying to deal with the panic attacks.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

PaulB said:


> The highlighted part I can relate to. Its hard to put into words the random thoughts and crazy sh1t I used to think about. I really felt I had lost grip on reality. The feeling of detachment is your brains defence mechanism trying to deal with the panic attacks.


Wow, me too.

It's actually kinda interesting to think how many people have actually had these fears.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Poke said:


> It sounds like it wasn't just weed that you smoked, probably weed sprayed with some crazy LSD type drug or something


Absolutely incorrect statement.

It's actually kinda ignorant, weed can seriously mess your head up if you have any underlying issues.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Absolutely incorrect statement.
> 
> It's actually kinda ignorant, weed can seriously mess your head up if you have any underlying issues.


I never said said weed cant mess your head up..

Its not ignorant at all, I know exactly what weed can do to people as I used to smoke it for years when young and it messed up a good few of my mates lives, I was simply stating his reaction to smoking just 1 single joint of weed was most likely not just due to that one joint of weed but multiple things, or if not that **** had some crazy chemicals in it and not just THC lol


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

James s said:


> Has anyone had experience of taking anxiety medication in carry on luggage (will be my only luggage item), has it presented any problems or did you need a doctors prescription at hand ?


Should be ok,I usually take couple of Valium just before checkin then hit the bar for a bevy that seems to last me through the flight,but usually leave a couple in my wallet just in case I start flapping.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

James s said:


> Has anyone had experience of taking anxiety medication in carry on luggage (will be my only luggage item), has it presented any problems or did you need a doctors prescription at hand ?


just make sure they are in the box they were prescribed with your name on the front and nothing will be said , taking unlabelled medication/tablets anywhere is not a good idea -if you get asked what they are and why they are not prescribed for you it will save alot of hassle.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anybody experienced an electric feeling with anxiety?

Ive had anxiety for a long time but just recently I feel like a current is surging through my body, very uncomfortable etc


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

biggilb said:


> Has anybody experienced an electric feeling with anxiety?
> 
> Ive had anxiety for a long time but just recently I feel like a current is surging through my body, very uncomfortable etc


The electric feeling is the brain rebalancing it's serotonin levels, so I've been told. They call them " Brain Zaps" very common withdrawal symptom from coming of SSRI's.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> The electric feeling is the brain rebalancing it's serotonin levels, so I've been told. They call them " Brain Zaps" very common withdrawal symptom from coming of SSRI's.


guess it depends if hes withdrawing from ad's , tho you are right about them being common with ad withdrawal, anyone who has experienced them knows they are not very pleasant.

if not withdrawal the feeling you describe can also come from an adrenaline rush which happens when we get stressed and is your 'fight or flight' response, its a normal process when under heavy anxiety.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

pugster said:


> guess it depends if hes withdrawing from ad's , tho you are right about them being common with ad withdrawal, anyone who has experienced them knows they are not very pleasant.
> 
> if not withdrawal the feeling you describe can also come from an adrenaline rush which happens when we get stressed and is your 'fight or flight' response, its a normal process when under heavy anxiety.


Yeah I'm tapering of my SSRI and going through these right now, not a nice feeling at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Yeah I'm tapering of my SSRI and going through these right now, not a nice feeling at all.


they usually only last a maximum of a few weeks (ive had them many time thru withdrawel of different ad's over a 20yr period) , if you are not taking any other ad's (of any class) , you can help yourself by taking a 5HTP supplement.

in the past ive had them so bad i could not walk as they happened every few secs for a few weeks and i was twitching all the time, i have taken virutally every ad on the market and by far the worst for withdrawal was paroxetine(seroxat).


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

pugster said:


> they usually only last a maximum of a few weeks (ive had them many time thru withdrawel of different ad's over a 20yr period) , if you are not taking any other ad's (of any class) , you can help yourself by taking a 5HTP supplement.
> 
> in the past ive had them so bad i could not walk as they happened every few secs for a few weeks and i was twitching all the time, i have taken virutally every ad on the market and by *far the worst for withdrawal was paroxetine(seroxat*).


Thats what I've been taking and i totally understand what you mean. At time it feels like I'm about to lose balance, it's a horrible withdrawal. I'm on a slow taper and now and can't wait to be off this med.

How much 5HTP would you recommend , dosage wise? and is it best to wait until I'm off my med to start taking it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Thats what I've been taking and i totally understand what you mean. At time it feels like I'm about to lose balance, it's a horrible withdrawal. I'm on a slow taper and now and can't wait to be off this med.
> 
> How much 5HTP would you recommend , dosage wise? and is it best to wait until I'm off my med to start taking it?


iirc usual doses is around 100mg , *do not* take 5HTP while you are still taking an antidepressant.

you might already know it but SSRI stands for selective serotonin re uptake inhibitor , most ppl who take an antidepressant think 'im taking serotonin' , when in truth its the opposite , the ad stops the re-uptake of serotonin into the synapse -effectively blocking it ,so that the serotonin your own body is making builds up.

5HTP is a precurser to serotonin , so mixing the 2 is not a good idea - there are reports of links to serotonin syndrome (which you dont want -it can make you very ill )

dont mix them 

*sorry to say it mate but if you are withdrawing from seroxat you are gonna be in for a rough ride  - theres no point bull****ting you the brain zaps will continue for anything from 2/4 weeks after your last dose -you can start taking the 5 HTP after your last dose to speed up the process, thing to remember is *it will pass*.

*forgot to add if it is seroxat you are withdrawing from and it becomes too much you can ask you GP to switch you to fluoxetine (which is another ad with a longer half life (it will stop the brain zaps and withdrawel /reduction is easier) - in truth if he knew what he was doing he should have done this anyway.

too many GP's hand out AD's like sweets and have no idea how they work or any training in psychiatry.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

pugster said:


> iirc usual doses is around 100mg , *do not* take 5HTP while you are still taking an antidepressant.
> 
> you might already know it but SSRI stands for selective serotonin re uptake inhibitor , most ppl who take an antidepressant think 'im taking serotonin' , when in truth its the opposite , the ad stops the re-uptake of serotonin into the synapse -effectively blocking it ,so that the serotonin your own body is making builds up.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I've never really looked into other supplements as the seroxat was working well. I won't be mixing them 

I never knew the harshest withdrawals for coming off were for seroxat until after I'd already been on them a while. IIRC i think there was a panorama programme on how harsh the withrdrawl of this med was, and how loads of people were trying to sue GSK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Thanks mate, I've never really looked into other supplements as the seroxat was working well. I won't be mixing them
> 
> I never knew the harshest withdrawals for coming off were for seroxat until after I'd already been on them a while. IIRC i think there was a panorama programme on how harsh the withrdrawl of this med was, and how loads of people were trying to sue GSK.


its already happened in the U.S and they have been sued (Glaxo)

*i added some more info to the above post that might be helpful.


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Good info guys.

I'm not tapering or withdrawing from my AD (velafaxin).

I done something really stupid on Thursday last week. I had a joint, which I do very rarely.

Smoking cannabis every now and then eases my depression for a few hours. I usually get a tingling/electric feeling for a day or so after but then return to normal.

This time it hasn't gone away. I have clonazepam to take when I need but I like to save it in case of emergencies. I know I done a stupid thing but is there anything I can do?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.
> 
> I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia


Hi Katy,

Only just seen this thread and my apologises for dragging it up but my wife suffers from agoraphobia aswell  I wondered how you are getting on with it now?? Have you had any help with it etc?? Abbi is really struggling with it lately 

If you don't want to discuss then no problem at all I totally understand or if you do and want to PM me I will show my wife and maybe you two could talk about it.

Like I said no worries if you don't want to talk about it.

Paul

PS hope everything goes well with the wedding


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesting thread, I've used 5HTP for the past few months and really helps.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Hi Katy,
> 
> Only just seen this thread and my apologises for dragging it up but my wife suffers from agoraphobia aswell  I wondered how you are getting on with it now?? Have you had any help with it etc?? Abbi is really struggling with it lately
> 
> ...


Has she seen the docs/therapist for it? Have you told her to look into CBT?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I do but mines more about my mum like sometimes I feel she don't love me andni always worried I've upsrt her etc... strange I know x


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Has she seen the docs/therapist for it? Have you told her to look into CBT?


She was diagnosed at 14 and went to see a psychiatrist but stopped as she met me and just stopped going. At the time I didn't understand it so didn't push her more to go but now we are waiting for an appointment from an adult one instead.

What is CBT? Not heard about that before.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> She was diagnosed at 14 and went to see a psychiatrist but stopped as she met me and just stopped going. At the time I didn't understand it so didn't push her more to go but now we are waiting for an appointment from an adult one instead.
> 
> What is CBT? Not heard about that before.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


CBT is cognitive behavioral therapy, it basically helps you change and challenge negative and irrational thoughts into more positive ones. It does have a high success rate and it's a great way to help someone overcome their anxiety disorders.

Agoraphobia is just a *bad habit (*thats just the easiet way to see it), and just like with any habit it can be changed.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> CBT is cognitive behavioral therapy, it basically helps you change and challenge negative and irrational thoughts into more positive ones. It does have a high success rate and it's a great way to help someone overcome their anxiety disorders.
> 
> Agoraphobia is just a *bad habit (*thats just the easiet way to see it), and just like with any habit it can be changed.


Cheers for the information mate, we will definatly look in to CBT.

Thanks alot.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Absolutely incorrect statement.
> 
> It's actually kinda ignorant, weed can seriously mess your head up if you have any underlying issues.


A lad in my year at school with an obvious mental disability smoked weed for the first time and went psycho, he's now on medication for the rest of his life and he has hallucinations/flashbacks :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've had a bout of anxiety lately so back on St. John's wart , sorts me right out


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've just started taking st johns wort, how long before you feel the effects?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Normally around a month with herbals.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Defo suffer stress, always taking my work problems home and laugh to myself, when I think in depth about work, while im in the shower..

I suffered a bad bought about 13 years ago, and I started to fit, doctors said epilepsy, I said stress/anxiety, 2 days later I binned the meds and have been fine since, although I did rid myself of my problem....

Only hang up now is im too sensitive, to certain things, and suffer badly while sleeping, control of the mind would be a real power...


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone read Eckhart Tolle - The Power of now?

Someone recommend it to me as an aid in helping with Anxiety. I've just started reading it and it's quite interesting. He talks about staying in the present moment something which anxiety sufferers don't do as they're always living in the future or imagining future catastrophic scenarios.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Has anyone read Eckhart Tolle - The Power of now?
> 
> Someone recommend it to me as an aid in helping with Anxiety. I've just started reading it and it's quite interesting. He talks about staying in the present moment something which anxiety sufferers don't do as they're always living in the future or imagining future catastrophic scenarios.


future pacing is highlighted to ppl in many forms of psychological therapy , it something that ppl do automatically -the body only does what the brain tells it-and once the brain has learned something its often done automatically -so if a situation you have had trouble with before (i.e a panic attack in a supermarket) re occurs your brain will automatically give you the symptoms it knows happened before , the way to get round it is to learn a technique called re-framing (which ive mentioned before) , or basically to re associate an event with a response.

as an example ive explained it before to ppl in therapy using music as an example , most ppl know a particular (or a few) songs that are associated with a memory of something happening (whether good or bad) -when they hear the song it triggers the memory /response , personally one of mine is 'groove is in the heart' by dee-lite -and is associated with some idiot on the dancefloor when the record first came out (1990's) , hearing it still automatically makes me smile and think of the knob and his dancing technique right away even tho it was almost 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

pugster said:


> future pacing is highlighted to ppl in many forms of psychological therapy , it something that ppl do automatically -the body only does what the brain tells it-and once the brain has learned something its often done automatically -so if a situation you have had trouble with before (i.e a panic attack in a supermarket) re occurs your brain will automatically give you the symptoms it knows happened before , the way to get round it is to learn a technique called re-framing (which ive mentioned before) , or basically to re associate an event with a response.
> 
> as an example ive explained it before to ppl in therapy using music as an example , most ppl know a particular (or a few) songs that are associated with a memory of something happening (whether good or bad) -when they hear the song it triggers the memory /response , personally one of mine is 'groove is in the heart' by dee-lite -and is associated with some idiot on the dancefloor when the record first came out (1990's) , hearing it still automatically makes me smile and think of the knob and his dancing technique right away even tho it was almost 20 yrs ago.


Thanks mate, I'm going to have a read up on re-framing. It's something which i've heard mentioned before but haven't looked into it in depth.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Not had chance to read through yet but has anyone found anything that works?

Find my anxiety levels are getting ridiculous when I have to look after my young lad and my other half is at work


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you get alcohol prescribed for anxiety? :lol: Only thing that calms me even if its worse in long run


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Not had chance to read through yet but has anyone found anything that works?
> 
> Find my anxiety levels are getting ridiculous when I have to look after my young lad and my other half is at work


Same, stress sends mine through the roof. Only thing that worked for me was long ass periods of cardio tbh, when I was really into fitness I barely got any.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

@MutantX - Have you thought about having a chat with your GP?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Jammy1 said:


> @MutantX - Have you thought about having a chat with your GP?


Was put on beta blockers in the past but found them pretty useless


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Meditation is great for anxiety, & also Mindfulness. But @pugster offered very good advice.

Drugs are only a temp fix.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I suffered really bad tried ots of meds non really worked made me worse if owt i found the best cure was hitting the gym!! since my little boy was born 17 months ago i went all together!!! good luck getting hold of yours i relly do feel for you not been able to leave the house. chin up


----------



## JonnyTwih (Jul 1, 2013)

Yea i get this, I don't deal great with going out or doing things on my own. I can and do if i need to, but i don't like it at all. Even worse if i never been there before!

Bizarrely i'm fine if i'm with someone.

Also affects talking to people and stuff like that.


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, its like something that's 'always in your head' During weekdays i can control in even though i know its there. All started when i Had a panic/anxiety attack for no reason, lasted for like an hour and i have no real idea what caused it, ever since then there has been a built in fear.... Always get in to an sort of uncontrollable level when i have a hangover, were it is major bad, so i try to avoid drinking (even though i do enjoy socializing etc..) Once got ****ed and took **** loads of Coke and Mkat, needless to say i got the anxiety attack i deserved the next day. Whenever i go out drinking at the start the anxiety the next day is on my mind.

Been bout 3-4 years.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I feel better now I know we are all mad


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

flapjack said:


> I feel better now I know we are all mad


if you worked in the mental health system you would be surprised at the sheer volume of people with mental health problems or the number of people that will be affected at some point in their lives (i think its 1 in 3 ).

nothing is said due to the stigma still surrounding it , on a forum like this people will open up and talk because of the anonymity of the web , its a good thing as if someone is experiencing problems at least they know they are not the only one out there.

ive seen a few threads regarding mental health- and i also get the impression that there are a few here that have long term experience within the system due to their writing style when talking about it (myself included) , im happy to signpost anyone i can help who asks (within my capability ) and it would be a good thing for others who have been in the system a long time to step forward as well and offer help as when/if you are suddenly thrown into it -it can be confusing/daunting.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been in the MH system. Any help or advice I can give I'll do so gladly.

@King_koop

Leave the drugs alone, it will only get worse.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Although I made my comment flippantly, it is a comment I made to myself many years ago when I realized how many of the happy looking people were just wearing masks. Luckily I have had no problems from neurological roots but like so many others at times (particularly in the early years) have felt like some sort of weird nutter due to not fitting in with what we call normal society.

I believe the biggest problem is the stigma as you pointed out @pugster. Society makes the majority feel mad at times and the stigma keeps people that way.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I really wouldn't say I suffer anxiety in bad situations I would put my feelings down as excitement but have never felt scared/excited enough to stop me functioning.

But I do have sympathy/ empathy with anyone that does suffer from it , I have seen it happen in the worst situations guys lock up which put extra pressure on the unit.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

No one can make anyone feel anything -with the exception of physical pain.

To hell with what other people think of you...so long as you don't go around with your Todger hanging out, you're fine.

You're area of responsibilty ends at your fingertips. Don't waste your time worrying about others....it really isn't worth it.

There will always be some twunt, no matter what you do, that doesn't like you.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Im beggining to think i suffer with a mild form of anxiety if anything bad happens with the business are things dont work out with lasses i get a really dogy feeling in my stomach almost like butterflys and i can still go out and function but im allways running through things in my mind.

IE- whats this lass doing now whos she with, will i be alone forever

is the business ever going to pick up, what if it fails ect ect

dont know if this is anxiety or just me been a div


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I have been in the MH system. Any help or advice I can give I'll do so gladly.
> 
> @King_koop
> 
> Leave the drugs alone, it will only get worse.


That was 3 years ago mate, The drugs deffo were the blame, although still suffer daily with anxiety in some way or other....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

King_koop said:


> That was 3 years ago mate, The drugs deffo were the blame, although still suffer daily with anxiety in some way or other....


Have you had any Counselling..with the right person it is extremely good. Maybe the anxiety is a symptom of something that's deeper inside you?


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe pal, have no clue were to start tbh. Been to the docters a few times but nothing other than anti-depressants witch i never accepted etc.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Not read the entire thread but whatever you guys do stay away from the anti-anxiety med Xanax

I took it for 2 weeks then read all the side effects - stopped immediately....5 days later I had a seizure (which is a major possibility when stopping without tapering the dosage)

I read it the day before and was thinking no way would that happen to me....quite a sobering feeling waking up with the ambulance guy there, 2 black eyes where I must have repeatedly smashed my face whilst seizuring


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> Not read the entire thread but whatever you guys do stay away from the anti-anxiety med Xanax
> 
> I took it for 2 weeks then read all the side effects - stopped immediately....5 days later I had a seizure (which is a major possibility when stopping without tapering the dosage)
> 
> I read it the day before and was thinking no way would that happen to me....quite a sobering feeling waking up with the ambulance guy there, 2 black eyes where I must have repeatedly smashed my face whilst seizuring


benzos actually make the seizure threshold higher , not lower and are given for them , it was more likey and unrelated event or a combination of different drugs , as you say they are very habit forming and are only usually given on a 14 day basis to stop this- it is highly unusual for someone to have withdrawal after this short a time on the drug (i.e docs will give 2 weeks worth so they dont have to taper).

14 days on xanax will not be habit forming and should not have caused this to happen , its only a major possibility when used long term then withdrawn.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i seem to get really anxious when getting my hair cut or family gatherings dont know how to deal with it


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

most of the different therapies available (cbt etc) focus on distraction , identify what is making you anxious (is it that the hairdressers is full ? etc ) ,then force yourself into concentrating on something else , there is not an instant cure- these techniques take practice and you have to continuously pull yourself away from the thoughts that are creating the problem when you first start , as time goes on it gets easier to deal with the situation as most of the bodys responses are automatic , it remembers what happened last time and applys a response without asking you 

i.e if you are anxious in the hairdressers , next time you walk in your mind automatically recreates the response it knows has happened before -you have to change the response and re associate it with something else.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When I read about the seizure you had @Edinburgh, I thought the same as @pugster that the cause was something else.

However, I looked it up:

http://www.rxlist.com/xanax-drug/warnings-precautions.htm

This is a terrible side effect...I just did not know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

latblaster said:


> When I read about the seizure you had @Edinburgh, I thought the same as @pugster that the cause was something else.
> 
> However, I looked it up:
> 
> ...


 @latblaster , i know the withdrawal of long term use can cause seizures (same with all benzos), tho Edinburgh only took them for 2 weeks , excerpt from the study you linked...



> Seizures attributable to XANAX were seen after drug discontinuance or dose reduction in *8 of 1980 patients *with panic disorder or in patients participating in clinical trials where *doses of XANAX greater than 4 mg/day for over 3 months* were permitted


its not a regular occurrence with the short time frame ,and is unusual, from the above 4mg xanax a day is also a large dose no doctor would start you on, 8 out of 1980 patients still makes it rare even at that dose.

*regardless of the above , its still nasty **** you dont want to be taking if you can help it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@pugster 

Missed that bit mate (again! lol)...but benzos are horrible things.


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Its really interesting to read some of your personal thoughts and experiences with anxiety and depression. It always amazing how many people do suffer from it.

My Girlfriend has both and in the past I have found it hard to get my head around, thinking 'why can't you just snap out of it'. She thinks its all just to do with her confidence as she worries about social situations, finds it awkward phoning people up like car insurance etc. She wants me with her as much a possible when she goes out. (I thought she was just clingy) And can just get panicky/worried about silly little things for no reason. She has been on antidepressants in the past, but doesn't like the thought of having to be on drugs to feel remotely normal.

In contrast I am lucky to be the compete opposite, in fact I am very chilled and laid back. The more I learn about it, help e understand and deal with it better. Although it does still test my patients at times, especially when I try and try and I can cant change anything for her.

If anyone has any useful advice for someone in my position to help her or indeed anything for her to try? I would be greatful

Makes me realize how lucky I am not to suffer for any of it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@ali-c

Yes I think that your gf would benefit greatly from Counselling, but she needs to get the 'right' one as there are plenty of rubbish ones around. I have direct experience of some.

She is anxious for a reason & all too often these issues are put down to a chemical imbalance. This may be true in some cases, but mostly I think it is due to past trauma.

It took me a long time to realise why I get anxious or depressed; when I found the Counsellor with who I could relate to my life improved alot.

However, it really is much more than 'talking to someone' as the role of a Counsellor is to mirror the client so that they discover the cause. For me it was immensely painful.

Now though, I know myself & in having this insight enables me to respond to my thoughts, so that I can cope much better.

When you have the pm option, then if you need to ask me anything I will be only to happy to help in anyway I can. I'm not looking for details about your gfs life. It is all confidential.

Brighter days are there for your gf...but there is no quick fix & does take some months...if not years in some cases.


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Cheers @latblaster,

Interesting insight. She does have her good and bad spells. Since we have moved in together in general she is much better actually.

Its tough to say weather she would go to a counsellor, I don't think she would want to, seems to kind of hate anything which could potentially help her (think is more of a denial thing). But then again she gets so sick of it some times, holding her back in life that if there is a chance she could improve she may take it.

its just finding a way to mildly suggest the idea to her.

Appreciate your words though and the offer.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Interesting thread, I suffer bad from anxiety/panic attacks but mine are all health related, had a few scary heart palps that lasted quite some time and it's developed from there really


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TJ_ said:


> Interesting thread, I suffer bad from anxiety/panic attacks but mine are all health related, had a few scary heart palps that lasted quite some time and it's developed from there really


Maybe the Palpitations were just the trigger that 'allowed' your mind to release the anxiety & for it to become part of you. 

How do you address your anxiety, do you have any medication?


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Maybe the Palpitations were just the trigger that 'allowed' your mind to release the anxiety & for it to become part of you.
> 
> How do you address your anxiety, do you have any medication?


I just get on with it mate, I don't want to rinse off benzos and am hoping it gets better with time. It's ****ed my gym up completely but all I care about is my health


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

Fellow anxiety sufferer here. Anyone lose their hair because of anxiety? I've lost so much hair recently because of it.


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

i had anxiety pretty bad before. started sweating in any situation where i was with others mainly from my back to a point where i would drench my t-shirt, started trembling and getting really bad shakes etc. i would avoid like the plague any nights out with friends because of it.

got to the point that it would only be ok around family, then i started to lose loads of weight.... went for a blood test and confirmed hyperhthyroidism and was put on beta blocker and carbimazole but always relapsed every time the dose was lowered. nhs finally decided enough was enough and had a total thyroidectomy in july 2010 and since then i have not had one atack! very lucky as i still remember it like yesterday.

just to note, never took any thyroid meds before.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Dont know if this is a anxiety problem, but I have trouble ringing people on the phone, I have to psych myself up before I get around to making the phone call, sometimes it could take weeks until I finaly do it.

Also I can buy products from the shops but I cant go and ask for drinks in the pub I also get stressed when I have to order food at a restaurant, whenever my brother trys to make me go and get drinks I get tetchy and my skin comes up in a red rash because im stressed about whats going on.

Theres probably more but those are the main ones.

Ashley M


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ATMeredith said:


> Dont know if this is a anxiety problem, but I have trouble ringing people on the phone, I have to psych myself up before I get around to making the phone call, sometimes it could take weeks until I finaly do it.
> 
> Also I can buy products from the shops but I cant go and ask for drinks in the pub I also get stressed when I have to order food at a restaurant, whenever my brother trys to make me go and get drinks I get tetchy and my skin comes up in a red rash because im stressed about whats going on.
> 
> ...


I can relate to that...but my anxiety was around my stutter. My friend was the same though and she didn't have a stutter. She just got too anxous to order anything and would make others do it. I think it's an aspect of social anxiety and we both overcame it by confronting it and eventually, over time, got used to it


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Katy said:


> I think it's an aspect of social anxiety and we both overcame it by confronting it and eventually, over time, got used to it


It definitely is.

And like you say, social anxiety can be overcome to a large degree by taking action.

I went through a period of 'phone anxiety' no idea where it came from, and now looking back it seems ridiculous, but at the time it was very real.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Nytol said:


> It definitely is.
> 
> And like you say, social anxiety can be overcome to a large degree by taking action.
> 
> I went through a period of 'phone anxiety' no idea where it came from, and now looking back it seems ridiculous, but at the time it was very real.


I was awful on the phone due to my stutter...it was always worse over the phone. I still stuttur now when talking to people I don't know on the phone or if I'm generally stressed but I'm no longer afraid of talking on the phone, despite that  All about systematic desensitation IMO.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If I have an important phone call to make, then I stand up so my voice is louder..I have a habit of sometimes speaking quietly..yup, stems from childhood.

What is your impression, or experience of the 'treatments' available for stuttering Katy?

@Katy


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

latblaster said:


> If I have an important phone call to make, then I stand up so my voice is louder..I have a habit of sometimes speaking quietly..yup, stems from childhood.
> 
> What is your impression, or experience of the 'treatments' available for stuttering Katy?
> 
> @Katy


Sorry to butt in, but I also stutter! Find myself doing it on the phone and it can be a nightmare if the line isn't good or if speaking to somebody foreign! I also do it when somebody asks me my name and where I am from. Standing up definately helps and trying to project your voice as much as you can (without shouting obvs). It's funny because I've managed to give presentations with very little problems!

Do you guys think your stammering and anxiety are related or separate?

As far as treatments go, I've been to speech therapy classes and also the McGuire programme! Saw some people with very sever stutter do very well with the mcguire programme but as a mild stutterer it didn't help me as much!


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

ATMeredith said:


> Dont know if this is a anxiety problem, but I have trouble ringing people on the phone, I have to psych myself up before I get around to making the phone call, sometimes it could take weeks until I finaly do it.
> 
> Also I can buy products from the shops but I cant go and ask for drinks in the pub I also get stressed when I have to order food at a restaurant, whenever my brother trys to make me go and get drinks I get tetchy and my skin comes up in a red rash because im stressed about whats going on.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much the same mate. Especially on the phone. I put it down to being slightly anti social, rather than anxiety. I just hate making small talk with strangers who I'm never going to talk to again.

I have also noticed recently that even though I've been going to the same gym for about 2 years now, I only speak to about 2 people in there, everyone else seems to get along though. It sort of bugs me, but I just feel daft approaching a stranger and asking a question.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

After some advice on anxiety and eating if anyone's got some. Whenever I start to eat a meal my heart starts racing, throat closes up, foot tapping, butterflies etc. It's as if I'm about to go into a job interview and it's really doing my head in. I've tried "just eating" and not thinking about it...but it doesn't help. The only time I can eat care free is when I've smoked weed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

get pretty bad anxiety.....but it is new to me & am learning to control it a bit better.

im on meds for mine....cant remember what there called, but im sure its the normal prescription stuff for any anxiety issues in folk...just different dosages? started on 15mg...wasn't enough...upped it to 30mg...nope....45mg (currently) & its helping a lot, altho im now suffering with bad breathing now....all in my head I know, but can last for days at a time & will be wheezing like fuk lol.

also got some propranolol....which does fuk all :lol: take 80mg when im having a moment


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> After some advice on anxiety and eating if anyone's got some. Whenever I start to eat a meal my heart starts racing, throat closes up, foot tapping, butterflies etc. It's as if I'm about to go into a job interview and it's really doing my head in. I've tried "just eating" and not thinking about it...but it doesn't help. The only time I can eat care free is when I've smoked weed.


I've had this as well mate! Normally if I've eaten too much though, I feel as if my body temp rises and my throat closes over, stiff neck muscles etc! I should monitor it a bit more and see if certain foods are kicking it off or maybe if Im overly stressing about macros on a particular day that may affect it!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

EctoSize said:


> I've had this as well mate! Normally if I've eaten too much though, I feel as if my body temp rises and my throat closes over, stiff neck muscles etc! I should monitor it a bit more and see if certain foods are kicking it off or maybe if Im overly stressing about macros on a particular day that may affect it!


I put it down to stressing mate. Since trying to bulk up I have this obsession with food so now it's like a big deal to me. I know if I don't eat I won't get bigger. So with that mentality, every meal is like a battle. I can be starving hungry and I still need a pint of water to force food down lol. I have no idea what to do other than see a professional.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> After some advice on anxiety and eating if anyone's got some. Whenever I start to eat a meal my heart starts racing, throat closes up, foot tapping, butterflies etc. It's as if I'm about to go into a job interview and it's really doing my head in. I've tried "just eating" and not thinking about it...but it doesn't help. The only time I can eat care free is when I've smoked weed.


all sounds like symptoms of eating c0ck mate.....u ok with meals?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> all sounds like symptoms of eating c0ck mate.....u ok with meals?


thanks for advice you cvnt :lol:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> all sounds like symptoms of eating c0ck mate.....u ok with meals?


Getting nostalgic? :lol:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Katy said:


> All about systematic desensitation IMO.


I agree.



EctoSize said:


> Do you guys think your stammering and anxiety are related or separate?


I don't stammer, but the two are very likely related in many cases.

A stammer makes you anxious about speaking, and the anxiety makes you more likely to stammer.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Nytol said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't stammer, but the two are very likely related in many cases.
> 
> A stammer makes you anxious about speaking, and the anxiety makes you more likely to stammer.


Ye I agree with that but I have stammered since I was a child! But I can trace the start of my anxiety to a specific event two years ago!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

EctoSize said:


> Ye I agree with that but I have stammered since I was a child! But I can trace the start of my anxiety to a specific event two years ago!


I meant the anxiety could well exasperate the problem, not that it was the original cause.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I get prescribed Propranolol to keep anxiety/panic attacks at bay, although i've barely took it in about half a year now as haven't felt the need to. I was walking down the high street earlier and had a massive wave of anxiety flow over me for no reason at all, I probably would have ended up having an attack there and then if didn't get to my car in time.

Back to taking the beta blocker now for the foreseeable.... :-/


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

gray_squirrel said:


> I'm pretty much the same mate. Especially on the phone. I put it down to being slightly anti social, rather than anxiety. I just hate making small talk with strangers who I'm never going to talk to again.
> 
> I have also noticed recently that even though I've been going to the same gym for about 2 years now, I only speak to about 2 people in there, everyone else seems to get along though. It sort of bugs me, but I just feel daft approaching a stranger and asking a question.


Ha same here mate, been going to the gym 9 months now with my brother and everyone in there seems to know each other. But no one ever talks to us. Think because I have trouble starting a convo with people, I dont make eye contact and all the signs saying you want to talk etc so they tend to stay away lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

EctoSize said:


> Do you guys think your stammering and anxiety are related or separate?





latblaster said:


> If I have an important phone call to make, then I stand up so my voice is louder..I have a habit of sometimes speaking quietly..yup, stems from childhood.
> 
> What is your impression, or experience of the 'treatments' available for stuttering Katy?
> 
> @Katy


I always feel flattered when mentioned! :laugh:

I had speach therapy when around 14 years old. I suppose one technique that I found helpful was exhaling when starting a word that I usually stutter on (breathing into the word). For me it's often words beginning with 'h' or a consonant...unfrotuantely e.g a 'K', so introducing myself was fun! :laugh:

I didn't get help early enough tbh. It made me very self conscious and afraid to speak. In hidsight I can see that I was having mild panics attack when I was given a new English teacher who would make everyone read aloud, one by one. My anxiety just grew and grew as he got closer and closer to me. I'm pretty sure everyone else dreaded my turn too...must have been painful to listen to!! So I suppose there is a link there with anxiety and a stutter.

Despite an awful stutter as a kid, I never once did it when singing ( I grew up singing)...rhythm appears to help but I've not heard the theory why...perhaps to do with controlling breathing and muscls.

We did practice talking on the phone in my speach therapy but it didn't really help. As I got older, my stutter got less and less (which is apparantly common) and I guess I developed the confidence to tell people I had a stutter...now, if I stutter, I just stop, take a deep breath, usually say 'sorry...I'm stuttering' and laugh, then try again. Also, when at uni I had to give a presentation and I just told my tutor that I didn't want to do it and it turned out he had a stutter too and let me off the hook.

For me, standing up helps too...I think it helps me manage my diaphragm better. Basically, when I stutter it seems to be that the muscles in my throat contract and my diaphragm goes a bit wobbly and erratic...so if I try to calm those I appear to do better


----------



## test350 (Nov 30, 2013)

DIAZEPAM HELPS


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

I get it, used to be really bad but CBT helped me no end and I cope ok now 



Katy said:


> Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.
> 
> I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

test350 said:


> DIAZEPAM HELPS


Until you swiftly develop a tolerance!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

What is everyone's verdict on citalopram for anxiety? I was given them months ago by the doctor, but got put off after reading the side effects.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

The L Man said:


> What is everyone's verdict on citalopram for anxiety? I was given them months ago by the doctor, but got put off after reading the side effects.


Did you try it?

I've used it before a few times, but I did not really notice anything from it.

Side effect wise, it seems to be one of the better SSRI's, but TBH I don't really rate them.

There is another thread about anxiety, where I posted my results from using Magnesium and Niacin, have a read as they have been life changing for me.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> Over the past few years I've learnt that a fair few people on here suffer from anxiety. I thought that I'd start a poll to gain some idea of how many people on here suffer from anxiety issues.
> 
> I personallly suffer from major anxiety issues...I rarely go out due to to agoraphobia


I'm the same. haven't left the house since March because of it, training keeps me sane


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The L Man said:


> What is everyone's verdict on citalopram for anxiety? I was given them months ago by the doctor, but got put off after reading the side effects.


I didn't try citalopram but did try Fluoxetine (Prozac) which certainly helped at a time of 'crisis'. I basically had a total melt down/nervous breakdown and couldn't function...it numbed me which enabled me to get through my exams before then addressing my problems.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I'm the same. haven't left the house since March because of it, training keeps me sane


Have you sought any professional help for this?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Nytol said:


> Did you try it?
> 
> I've used it before a few times, but I did not really notice anything from it.
> 
> ...


No I didn't mate. I told myself I would speak to someone and sort it out natutaly but that was months ago. I think I'm going to give them a try and see if they help out for the time being. I don't like the idea of being on meds lol!

I will see if I can find the other thread. Cheers


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> Have you sought any professional help for this?


Took me months because I'm stupid man, but yes. Now seeing a psychologist and she is helping and making me see things I could never see myself.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Took me months because I'm stupid man, but yes. Now seeing a psychologist and she is helping and making me see things I could never see myself.


That's good  May I ask how you found a psychologist? Through the NHS or privately?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Katy said:


> I didn't try citalopram but did try Fluoxetine (Prozac) which certainly helped at a time of 'crisis'. I basically had a total melt down/nervous breakdown and couldn't function...it numbed me which enabled me to get through my exams before then addressing my problems.


That sounds awful - glad it helped you out!

As stated above mine is just general feelings of anxeity and major episodes of feeling self concious (can't look people in the eye, hate being in public etc). Some days are darker than others and it's showing no signs of improving. The plan was to take the SSRI as a crutch and then speak to someone about my problems. I haven't done either yet though!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> That's good  May I ask how you found a psychologist? Through the NHS or privately?


Through the NHS. I never knew I was agerphobic until I managed to get the doc who said my blood pressure was high and that I had anxiety and all the health issues and pain in the chest I was facing was due to the anxiety...I just thought I was having heart problems...no biggy lol.

You going to do the same? I do recommend it tbh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Through the NHS. I never knew I was agerphobic until I managed to get the doc who said my blood pressure was high and that I had anxiety and all the health issues and pain in the chest I was facing was due to the anxiety...I just thought I was having heart problems...no biggy lol.
> 
> You going to do the same? I do recommend it tbh


Been there, done that 

My anxiety was first identitified when I was 15 years old. I've had CBT with a psychiatric nurse and later on a years worth of sessions with a clinical psychologist. I've also learnt a lot through my own training. That's as far as I can go with it though as I have an underlying health condition that is largely responsbile for my issues, that therpay can't resolve...but that isn't something I want to discuss on here. The therpay did help me learn to manage anxiety though and helped with other related issues e.g. depression and an eating disorder.

For me, although I still have anxiety I am coping and am happy. I just make the most of what I can do and have


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Took me months because I'm stupid man, but yes. Now seeing a psychologist and she is helping and making me see things I could never see myself.


You are not stupid..ok? 

Sounds like you've got some good help, I mentioned this to Katy in another thread regarding Counselling.

Once you get a good 'un, you really start to understand yourself...well I did anyway, just gotta understand everyone else now. :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> Been there, done that
> 
> My anxiety was first identitified when I was 15 years old. I've had CBT with a psychiatric nurse and later on a years worth of sessions with a clinical psychologist. I've also learnt a lot through my own training. That's as far as I can go with it though as I have an underlying health condition that is largely responsbile for my issues, that therpay can't resolve...but that isn't something I want to discuss on here. The therpay did help me learn to manage anxiety though and helped with other related issues e.g. depression and an eating disorder.
> 
> For me, although I still have anxiety I am coping and am happy. I just make the most of what I can do and have


From what I've been told, it never leaves, you just have to learn to control it better. It's good to see you are looking better then and getting intop of the issues Katy. It's Hard work, but you just keep going, stopping is not an option  .

I have delt with depression too for over 10years, but training really pulled me out of it when I was around 24. Some days are better than others, but you stay focused and I don't allow much choices, so I stay in the zone I want to be.

I got to say, that CBT is a bit stupid...but the breathing exersices work for me.

A board of many issues lol...good thing is, you're at a place where you don't feel so alone anymore in the problem. I think that's the worst bit


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

I have suffered with anxiety since i was bullied in secondry school, from this stemmed long dark periods of depression and ive just recently been diagnosed with borderline personality disorder. Training helps me immensly


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

latblaster said:


> You are not stupid..ok?
> 
> Sounds like you've got some good help, I mentioned this to Katy in another thread regarding Counselling.
> 
> Once you get a good 'un, you really start to understand yourself...well I did anyway, just gotta understand everyone else now. :lol:


We're men, we're stupid  lol. Too much pride for our own good.

I know mate, it's mind blowing! I always thought I was pretty clued up about myself, but after seeing this psych...I go by the moto ...I don't know best


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lee85 said:


> From what I've been told, it never leaves, you just have to learn to control it better. It's good to see you are looking better then and getting intop of the issues Katy. It's Hard work, but you just keep going, stopping is not an option  .
> 
> I have delt with depression too for over 10years, but training really pulled me out of it when I was around 24. Some days are better than others, but you stay focused and I don't allow much choices, so I stay in the zone I want to be.
> 
> ...


When I was younger and more affected by my peers I did certainly feel alone...I think it was quite a grown up problem to be dealing with and my friends didn't understand it. Also, because it was new to me, I didn't feel confident sharing it with other. Now though, I'm pretty genuine and honest and rarely have an issue letting people know. For example, I had an improtant meeting with someone new a few weeks ago and beforehand I simply explained that I sometimes get panic attacks in new places and so I might need to take a breather at some point. He didn't even flinch and for me, this eased my anxiety...it's what I usually do to help ease my anxiety...just get it out there and let people know. I also often ask for door to be left slighty open (for an easy escape! :laugh

Someone once told me that the longer your have anxiety, the less likely it is that it'll ever go...and I think I agree.

I personally see great use in CBT. I do think some therapists apply the approach in isolation of all other therapeutic approaches though; whereas I think it needs to be used in conjunction with other approaches. I personally use the principles of CBT to stay on top of depression and anxiety...but in conjunction with other skills.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I've always had some form of anxiety since I was about 13 or so, I put it down to secondary school. I don't get it as much now but it's still there, but I think training plays a big part, helps me feel more confident etc.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> When I was younger and more affected by my peers I did certainly feel alone...I think it was quite a grown up problem to be dealing with and my friends didn't understand it. Also, because it was new to me, I didn't feel confident sharing it with other. Now though, I'm pretty genuine and honest and rarely have an issue letting people know. For example, I had an improtant meeting with someone new a few weeks ago and beforehand I simply explained that I sometimes get panic attacks in new places and so I might need to take a breather at some point. He didn't even flinch and for me, this eased my anxiety...it's what I usually do to help ease my anxiety...just get it out there and let people know. I also often ask for door to be left slighty open (for an easy escape! :laugh
> 
> Someone once told me that the longer your have anxiety, the less likely it is that it'll ever go...and I think I agree.
> 
> I personally see great use in CBT. I do think some therapists apply the approach in isolation of all other therapeutic approaches though; whereas I think it needs to be used in conjunction with other approaches. I personally use the principles of CBT to stay on top of depression and anxiety...but in conjunction with other skills.


That's a good idea tbh! I just don't go on or in anything I have no control of getting out off. And asking to leave the room...this is why I say "stupid man". I would just sit there trying to calm everything down, trying not to bring any notice to the shaking or heavy breathing :lol: . Too much pride Katy. But in the future I will do just that and lay it out. It's hard not to find it as a weakness when you're a guy and it's something you don't want to show, especially when on the outside you show something completely different.

I don't know, I never really got into it. But maybe I should try again. The breathing is working great though, I often hold my breath when the anxiety hits, so concentrating on the breathing and being aware always of my breathing helps a lot


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lee85 said:


> That's a good idea tbh! I just don't go on or in anything I have no control of getting out off. And asking to leave the room...this is why I say "stupid man". I would just sit there trying to calm everything down, trying not to bring any notice to the shaking or heavy breathing :lol: . Too much pride Katy. But in the future I will do just that and lay it out. It's hard not to find it as a weakness when you're a guy and it's something you don't want to show, especially when on the outside you show something completely different.
> 
> I don't know, I never really got into it. But maybe I should try again. The breathing is working great though, I often hold my breath when the anxiety hits, so concentrating on the breathing and being aware always of my breathing helps a lot


Being upfront about it has certainly helped me. I started doing it when I was about 22 and had to attend various educational courses and I found that the second I told the lecturer/tutor (quite frankly and honestly e.g. 'I just thought I should let you now that I am prone to panic attacks in new environments and so if I pop out I'm just taking a breather to calm down'.) I felt tonnes better...it'd preemtively excused myself  I usually get a compassioante response of 'is there anything I can do?' 'would you rather sit near the door' etc I usually request a seat near the door anyway. Otherwsie I just get an 'ok, no worries'. Having done this so many times now I know this helps and so feel less anxious in the first place anyway now...before I even say anything 

I can totally relate though to what you say about saying/doing nothing...and not leaving whilst you're freaking out inside! I always feel glued to chair...like I can't leave; the incredibly strong sense of social pressure to stay there is immense! Pride was a big factor for me I think but mostly, due to my previous line of work, I needed to be the emotionally strong one so it wasn't fair on clients to reveal my own issues. Which is one reason I quit my job! I needed to put my own mental health first. But on the topic of pride, I'm now more proud of myself for being open and honest about it and the more people I'm open with, the more people tell me about their own oddities! :laugh: which actually helps to normalise things.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

btw @lee85 I think that 'control' (as you mentioned) is a very key factor in anxiety and anxiety related issues.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> Being upfront about it has certainly helped me. I started doing it when I was about 22 and had to attend various educational courses and I found that the second I told the lecturer/tutor (quite frankly and honestly e.g. 'I just thought I should let you now that I am prone to panic attacks in new environments and so if I pop out I'm just taking a breather to calm down'.) I felt tonnes better...it'd preemtively excused myself  I usually get a compassioante response of 'is there anything I can do?' 'would you rather sit near the door' etc I usually request a seat near the door anyway. Otherwsie I just get an 'ok, no worries'. Having done this so many times now I know this helps and so feel less anxious in the first place anyway now...before I even say anything
> 
> I can totally relate though to what you say about saying/doing nothing...and not leaving whilst you're freaking out inside! I always feel glued to chair...like I can't leave; the incredibly strong sense of social pressure to stay there is immense! Pride was a big factor for me I think but mostly, due to my previous line of work, I needed to be the emotionally strong one so it wasn't fair on clients to reveal my own issues. Which is one reason I quit my job! I needed to put my own mental health first. But on the topic of pride, I'm now more proud of myself for being open and honest about it and the more people I'm open with, the more people tell me about their own oddities! :laugh: which actually helps to normalise things.





Katy said:


> btw @lee85 I think that 'control' (as you mentioned) is a very key factor in anxiety and anxiety related issues.


That all makes sense and thinking about it it would definitely work to help relax the situation and keep the mind at rest. I will implement this now. It's all pretty new to me. I was at college, working and all of sudden over the course of a year it sprung on me and f*cked everything, just as I was getting my life together after becoming sober the year before. Funny how things work out lol.

Yeah, control is key that's what my psych had said. I had went in saying "I want rid of this sh*t and full thought she would take it away and that would be that"...but that's never going to be the outcome. It never leaves she said, so it's all about controlling it and seeing it for what it is and what it does to your body and understanding that.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I had anxiety panic attacks, irregular heart beat I sometimes would wake up and be fine for 30 minutes then couldn't breathe, felt all fidgety to the point I thought I was dying. The quickest fix was to down a pint, this is not conducive to leading a normal life so I sought help from the docs.

I had beta blockers which helped a bit, I had an ecg, heart monitor on for a week, had an ultrasound on my heart you name it they did it (doc thought I had a heart murmour). I could hardly leave the house, the furthest I could go was 50 yards to the off licence incase a panic attack came on. In the end the doc turned to me and just said there's nothing wrong with you, you're just Psychosomatic, from that day on I've been fine (touch wood) weird how my own mind took away years of my life. Sympathy to anyone that has to go through mental illness in whatever form it takes


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lee85 said:


> That all makes sense and thinking about it it would definitely work to help relax the situation and keep the mind at rest. I will implement this now. It's all pretty new to me. I was at college, working and all of sudden over the course of a year it sprung on me and f*cked everything, just as I was getting my life together after becoming sober the year before. Funny how things work out lol.
> 
> Yeah, control is key that's what my psych had said. I had went in saying "I want rid of this sh*t and full thought she would take it away and that would be that"...but that's never going to be the outcome. It never leaves she said, so it's all about controlling it and seeing it for what it is and what it does to your body and understanding that.


I hope it helps 

I can relate to the impact it has. It hit me during my GCSE exams. I returned from the summer holidays to begin my A-levels with this whole new problem; I missed a lot of school and so studied on my own at home a lot. I then tried uni but had to leave after the first year because I couldn't attend lectures. I then switched to the Open Uni so that I didn't need to attend lectures. I sort of used that time to work on my anxiety and gradually increased what I could do; from attending a 1 day a week counselling course, to part-time work and then a full-time job.

But I then packed all of that in! :laugh: To live a life that suits me best 

I think that with regards to control and also anxiety in general...acceptance has been key for me; to accept I get anxious, that I have some health problems and that I can't control everything  Once I kind of let go of some things, I felt less stressed! I found that reading 'The Art of Happiness' helped with that actually and although I'm not religious in any way, I do like the prayer 'God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and wisdom to know the difference.'


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> I hope it helps
> 
> I can relate to the impact it has. It hit me during my GCSE exams. I returned from the summer holidays to begin my A-levels with this whole new problem; I missed a lot of school and so studied on my own at home a lot. I then tried uni but had to leave after the first year because I couldn't attend lectures. I then switched to the Open Uni so that I didn't need to attend lectures. I sort of used that time to work on my anxiety and gradually increased what I could do; from attending a 1 day a week counselling course, to part-time work and then a full-time job.
> 
> ...


What do you do with your time now, except here? I'm pretty restless and been looking for online work, but there is NOTHING out there lol. I started getting involved in the local area helping looking for funding etc to help get the kids sorted for a place to train, but they changed their minds and wanted to do boxing lol.

I fill my time with kids, training and constant eating and cleaning. But work is what I want and that's hard to come by.

I like the Serenity Prayer, I find myself quoting it on a daily basis and often on here :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lee85 said:


> What do you do with your time now, except here? I'm pretty restless and been looking for online work, but there is NOTHING out there lol. I started getting involved in the local area helping looking for funding etc to help get the kids sorted for a place to train, but they changed their minds and wanted to do boxing lol.
> 
> I fill my time with kids, training and constant eating and cleaning. But work is what I want and that's hard to come by.
> 
> I like the Serenity Prayer, I find myself quoting it on a daily basis and often on here :lol:


Well, after I quit my job I didn't know what the hell to do! I was fortunate to have my now husband, agree to support to me for a bit. He has his own web development company and he basically trained me up to do the same and we now work together. As part of that I ended up managing a lot of the admin for UK-M and so became an Administrator 

However, I have always strived for finacial independence and so relying on my husband's business for my salary made me feel quite glum and dependent. So I've ended up developing my own lingerie company (a passion of mine). I seriously underestimated the time and money for research and development but I am now confident that I will launch in 6 months  My aim is to bring in enough money to support myself financially


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well, after I quit my job I didn't know what the hell to do! I was fortunate to have my now husband, agree to support to me for a bit. He has his own web development company and he basically trained me up to do the same and we now work together. As part of that I ended up managing a lot of the admin for UK-M and so became an Administrator
> 
> However, I have always strived for finacial independence and so relying on my husband's business for my salary made me feel quite glum and dependent. So I've ended up developing my own lingerie company (a passion of mine). I seriously underestimated the time and money for research and development but I am now confident that I will launch in 6 months  My aim is to bring in enough money to support myself financially


You need a good partner that's for sure Katy! I'm lucky to have mine also, to put up with this lol!

Yeah I agree, that's what I'm looking for (financial independence) too. I don't like the idea of someone doing stuff for me and it's annoying not providing for the family. I'll have to find a new interest, but I'm not leaving this life without having my own business!! TRUFFLE MAKING :lol:

I seen a thread you were talking about that, all that reading and researching pays off. Good luck, not long now :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@lee85

Never tried Truffles...are they as good as people say? Apparently they're supposed to make scrambled eggs taste amazing.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

latblaster said:


> @lee85
> 
> Never tried Truffles...are they as good as people say? Apparently they're supposed to make scrambled eggs taste amazing.


Those Truffles. No mate, I meant the sweet ones...we're making them for xmas. But now you mentioned them, I wouldn't mind giving those a try.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

im here due to i think i have anxiety and so do the docs but i im convinced that its some things else its been happening for the past few weeks i started off with 1 major panic attack and ever since i dont fell safe out and about tired to go xmas shopping on sunday and had to run back to the car as i felt like i couldnt breath ive not been to the gym for nearly a month .. i also have stomach upset often and i wonder if anybody here has ibs and suffers from panic attacks ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> im here due to i think i have anxiety and so do the docs but i im convinced that its some things else its been happening for the past few weeks i started off with 1 major panic attack and ever since i dont fell safe out and about tired to go xmas shopping on sunday and had to run back to the car as i felt like i couldnt breath ive not been to the gym for nearly a month .. i also have stomach upset often and i wonder if anybody here has ibs and suffers from panic attacks ?


IBS is a really general term and can be caused by all sorts of things, and one of those things can be anxiety. This can be for two reaosns really: it can be psychosomatic (a physical manifsiation of an emotion) or the result of the CNS having a 'fight or flight' reaction where adrenaline rushes through the body, causing some people to have an upset stomach, or in my friends case, vomit.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> im here due to i think i have anxiety and so do the docs but i im convinced that its some things else its been happening for the past few weeks i started off with 1 major panic attack and ever since i dont fell safe out and about tired to go xmas shopping on sunday and had to run back to the car as i felt like i couldnt breath ive not been to the gym for nearly a month .. i also have stomach upset often and i wonder if anybody here has ibs and suffers from panic attacks ?


It sounds like anxiety, but of course I can't give a diagnosis to confirm whether the doctor is right or not.

Was the panic attack the first sign of an anxiety issue? Often associations are made when people have panic attacks, for example if you were in a crowded place, then you may generalise panic to all crowded places in the future. So it is quite realistic that anxiety issues can rapidly increase.

Is the doctor going to offer you some form of treatment or referral?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Katy said:


> IBS is a really general term and can be caused by all sorts of things, and one of those things can be anxiety. This can be for two reaosns really: it can be psychosomatic (a physical manifsiation of an emotion) or the result of the CNS having a 'fight or flight' reaction where adrenaline rushes through the body, causing some people to have an upset stomach, or in my friends case, vomit.


i was fine until my first attack and ever since and been so nervous and worried about the little things cant evan go shopping atall i just was to run out as soon as i enter somewhere i feel as if tho i cant be left alone in case i have a panic attack i rang my friends at 4am to come round because i thought i was going to die lol and now its seems to be getting worse as every day goes by the docs gave me beta blockers which have stopped the rapid heart rate but the worry is still there


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> It sounds like anxiety, but of course I can't give a diagnosis to confirm whether the doctor is right or not.
> 
> Was the panic attack the first sign of an anxiety issue? Often associations are made when people have panic attacks, for example if you were in a crowded place, then you may generalise panic to all crowded places in the future. So it is quite realistic that anxiety issues can rapidly increase.
> 
> Is the doctor going to offer you some form of treatment or referral?


 its not just crowded places anywhere really evan small shops with no one in them or large open places only time i feel safe if at home or in my car or at a family members house


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> its not just crowded places anywhere really evan small shops with no one in them or large open places only time i feel safe if at home or in my car or at a family members house


I personally really believe in therapy for anxiety disorders, rather than drug treatment by it's self. Beta-blockers prevent the physical symptoms (i.e. your rapid heart rate) rather than your psychological symptoms (i.e. your worry) - but the thought is that by preventing physical symptoms, that in turn will prevent the psychological symptoms. However, that may not work for a lot of people, especially in more severe cases or if the anxiety has various triggers.

So don't be disheartened that they haven't worked, the doctor may very well be using a trial and error process (as required with a lot of psychological issues). If they are not working after a period of time that the doctor would like you to use them for, then tell them this and they will likely try another angle. Although, I am not sure on your local health service, but many can be a little hesitant to refer to psychological treatment due to the costs compared to most drug options.

As this is going on though, imo it may be worthwhile for you to read up on the cognitive-behavioural therapy (CBT) model of anxiety. It will help you understand why you have anxiety and it's process. Self-help can sometimes be useful for anxiety disorders.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> i was fine until my first attack and ever since and been so nervous and worried about the little things cant evan go shopping atall i just was to run out as soon as i enter somewhere i feel as if tho i cant be left alone *in case i have a panic attack *i rang my friends at 4am to come round because i thought i was going to die lol and now its seems to be getting worse as every day goes by the docs gave me beta blockers which have stopped the rapid heart rate but the worry is still there


The bit in bold is what keeps us stuck in the anxiety cycle. For me it was always the fear of having a panic attack that caused me so much worry that I would be constantly anxious.

It's pretty easy to understand once you look at it: you fear a panic attack this causes you to become anxious releasing some adrenaline into you body, this in turn makes you physical symptoms worse and leads to you becoming more anxious resulting in more adrenaline being released.... and so on.

My only advice would be to read up and understand anxiety and panic and know that no matter how horrible it feels it's a perfectly normal human emotion that *cannot harm you*.

All that has happened is that your mind is seeing perfectly harmless situations i.e crowded places and translating it as danger! this comes on from learned behaviour and your thought patterns( hence why CBT is very good at thinking rationally).

The worse thing you could do is avoid situations, as believe me. all you will be doing is training your brain that there is some sort of danger there, when there's clearly not ..afterall what danger is there in being in a crowded place or being alone..? None!

Think of it this way; you say you feel safe when you're at home or with family but not when you're alone there's no difference in either of these two situations, the only difference is your train of thoughts. This is why CBT is so useful as it can change your catastrophic thinking( e.g I'm dying) into more rational thoughts.


----------



## LittleLB (Dec 11, 2013)

Unfortunately panic and anxiety can become a vicious cycle. The more it happens the more we then fear or avoid the situation which then reinforces that it is something to not engage in.

I use something called graded exposure to help people with anxiety.

So make a list in order of things or situations that can cause you to feel anxious starting with the least to the most. Then starting with the least you expose yourself to the thing or situation. The thing then is to stay in the situation even when the physical sensations start, these are really uncomfortable but will subside. The key is staying and then you are showing yourself and your body that despite feeling like this nothing bad is going to happen and you will come through it. You then work through the hierarchy exposing yourself to the more and more anxiety provoking situations. This is a key element of CBT and I think it is a really effective technique, always good if you have someone to support you with it.

Good luck


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

LittleLB said:


> Unfortunately panic and anxiety can become a vicious cycle. The more it happens the more we then fear or avoid the situation which then reinforces that it is something to not engage in.
> 
> I use something called graded exposure to help people with anxiety.
> 
> ...


 i have gone into a small supermarket managed 15 mins in there and been to the butchers was anxious over going to the butchers but once i starting talking to the butchers the feeling went away .. the beta blocker tho are making me feel unreal i feel no emotion no aderline at all yesterday someone nearly crashed into to me yet i just didn't care wasnt scared atall... weird really usally my heart would be pounding over something like that


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Just reading this page of the thread and it sounds Like a f.cking hateful thing to suffer from... I honestly hope you find some type of coping mechanism.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

johnnya said:


> Just reading this page of the thread and it sounds Like a f.cking hateful thing to suffer from... I honestly hope you find some type of coping mechanism.


the owrst thing about it is i was always a confident person would go anywhere alone nothing really botherd me now bamm i feel like im scared of going out the house its madness ..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> the owrst thing about it is i was always a confident person would go anywhere alone nothing really botherd me now bamm i feel like im scared of going out the house its madness ..


I used to be incredibly confident too. I still am when I'm relaxed. I've sort of developed a front now...for example, when I have to go to a scary meeting, I'll get into a right state beforehand, often days in advance! But the second I walk through the door to the meeting I seem to just automatially adopt a new persona. However, there have been times where anxiety has just taken over...during those times I'm a completely different person...the feeling of a panic attack is just all consuming


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Katy said:


> I used to be incredibly confident too. I still am when I'm relaxed. I've sort of developed a front now...for example, when I have to go to a scary meeting, I'll get into a right state beforehand, often days in advance! But the second I walk through the door to the meeting I seem to just automatially adopt a new persona. However, there have been times where anxiety has just taken over...during those times I'm a completely different person...the feeling of a panic attack is just all consuming


do you feel better after your weight loss ? over the past few months i has put on some excess weight so im guessing this will no help i havnt felt good about myself shelf for a while now ive got a pretty good life tho nice car good girlfriend enough money to get by my own place so its not like ive got a hard life or anything at time i just wish i could turn off my brain evan while watching tv my mind is elsewhere thinking of bad thoughts like what if i die .. never though of self harm or anything like that just get scared of things that happend i fell like i cant make plans as the longer i know about something the more i worry about it


----------



## LittleLB (Dec 11, 2013)

bens1991 said:


> i have gone into a small supermarket managed 15 mins in there and been to the butchers was anxious over going to the butchers but once i starting talking to the butchers the feeling went away .. the beta blocker tho are making me feel unreal i feel no emotion no aderline at all yesterday someone nearly crashed into to me yet i just didn't care wasnt scared atall... weird really usally my heart would be pounding over something like that


That sounds like a great exposure and the feelings of anxiety went away without anything bad happening! Keep at it I'm sure that it will subside. It's great distracting yourself by talking to someone. Perhaps in the supermarket listen to your favourite music on headphones or something, this might distract you and keep you in the shop longer so you then know that you can do it.

I'm not a fan of meds, they often just numb you to feelings. You feel things for a certain reason and I think it's better to get to the bottom of why that is instead of just masking it. Keep going with challenging yourself again!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> do you feel better after your weight loss ? over the past few months i has put on some excess weight so im guessing this will no help i havnt felt good about myself shelf for a while now ive got a pretty good life tho nice car good girlfriend enough money to get by my own place so its not like ive got a hard life or anything at time i just wish i could turn off my brain evan while watching tv my mind is elsewhere thinking of bad thoughts like what if i die .. never though of self harm or anything like that just get scared of things that happend i fell like i cant make plans as the longer i know about something the more i worry about it


Your way of thinking does sound quite typical of someone with anxiety. I've had it for so long now that I have come to accept it really and found ways to manage it. I will say though, that seeking support now will help in the long run. I strongly recommend that you see a GP and request to see someone for Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) which is beocoming more widely available through the NHS. Whilst there are lots of approaches for anxiety, this is one that has been shown to be beneficial and equips people with the tools to continue to cope. It's certainly an approach that I used to good effect. It's certainly an apporach to long term resolution of the problem as opposed to drugs, that are short term.

Whilst weight loss helped my self esteem, my anxiety was at it's most extreme during a time when I was very slim and younger. However, I did have an eating disorder arond that time so although I looked good...my nutrition was appauling and it no doubt contributed to my depression and anxiety. I'm convinved that my healthy diet now (Paleo style) really helps with overall emotion.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

LittleLB said:


> That sounds like a great exposure and the feelings of anxiety went away without anything bad happening! Keep at it I'm sure that it will subside. It's great distracting yourself by talking to someone. Perhaps in the supermarket listen to your favourite music on headphones or something, this might distract you and keep you in the shop longer so you then know that you can do it.
> 
> I'm not a fan of meds, they often just numb you to feelings. You feel things for a certain reason and I think it's better to get to the bottom of why that is instead of just masking it. Keep going with challenging yourself again!!


ive got a major challange next weekend going to anfield to watch liverpool play i havnt been for 10 years and got the tickets as a gift and im very anxious with there being so many people there


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Katy said:


> Your way of thinking does sound quite typical of someone with anxiety. I've had it for so long now that I have come to accept it really and found ways to manage it. I will say though, that seeking support now will help in the long run. I strongly recommend that you see a GP and request to see someone for Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) which is beocoming more widely available through the NHS. Whilst there are lots of approaches for anxiety, this is one that has been shown to be beneficial and equips people with the tools to continue to cope. It's certainly an approach that I used to good effect. It's certainly an apporach to long term resolution of the problem as opposed to drugs, that are short term.
> 
> Whilst weight loss helped my self esteem, my anxiety was at it's most extreme during a time when I was very slim and younger. However, I did have an eating disorder arond that time so although I looked good...my nutrition was appauling and it no doubt contributed to my depression and anxiety. I'm convinved that my healthy diet now (Paleo style) really helps with overall emotion.


 thanks i apericate your advise my dad is convinced that i am allergy to something or i have something wrong with me which doesn't helps he thinks im just being soft same as my girlfriend she believe im just doing it because i dont like going shopping lol or going out for meals.. i may try the cbt if nhs are not willing to do it i will consider paying for it myself .. the only thing is iam also scared of going to the doctors atm .. ive never liked docs or hospitals so to have anxiety aswell doesnt help


----------



## LittleLB (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh god don't think I should be talking to a Liverpool supporter, I'm off to Goodison this weekend COYB!!! Hahah!!

No seriously it is a challenge but I am sure you can do it. Don't let your mind take over as it is the thoughts that often can make it more difficult. If you look up anxiety cycle on google then you can see how it works and keeps you feeling anxious. If you understand what is happening then it seems a lot less scary!

Best thing to break the cycle is get rid of the negative thoughts, if you start thinking or worrying that something bad is happening, try and let that go. Think of something else, talk to someone and remember if you do become panicked or anxious they are only physical sensations, they are not going to hurt you and they will pass.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> thanks i apericate your advise my dad is convinced that i am allergy to something or i have something wrong with me which doesn't helps he thinks im just being soft same as my girlfriend she believe im just doing it because i dont like going shopping lol or going out for meals.. i may try the cbt if nhs are not willing to do it i will consider paying for it myself .. the only thing is iam also scared of going to the doctors atm .. ive never liked docs or hospitals so to have anxiety aswell doesnt help


The government has actually put a push on people being able to access CBT through the NHS so you should hopefully be able to access it quite easily. SOme GP do jump too quickly to drugs IMO...so be mindful of that. Are there any ways that you feel would help with anxiety about the GP? When I first went, my mum (who I trusted) went with me.

Anxiety is widely misunderstood...as are most mental health difficulties e.g. depression. I'll never forget telling my dad at aged 15 that I was nervous. His response was 'well don't be'. Really helpful! In fact, this view reminds me of this image:



It shows how frequently 'helpful' advice made to people with a mental health issue, are utterly useless when understood in the context of illness in general.

As I've battled with it for 14 years, my family have learnt a lot and they know it isn't anything to with my charachter or strength. To be honest, they actually think I'm pretty brave to face fear on a daily basis; frequently pushing myself beyond my comfort zone. I think it's also helped me develop determination..which is a good thing 

You may find that you'll need to just accept that some people won't understand and to not let that affect you. You know what you're feeling is real and that it's not because you're 'soft'!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

bens1991 said:


> ive got a major challange next weekend going to anfield to watch liverpool play i havnt been for 10 years and got the tickets as a gift and im very anxious with there being so many people there


What i do when i go to parkhead is get full drunk before hand and the anxiety disappears


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

today i am going to try a full day or as long as i can without taking any meds . ive been on beta blocker now for 4 weeks and they are making me feeel like **** so want to see how i feel without them. i feel i am just taking them for the sake of it atm


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

cult said:


> What i do when i go to parkhead is get full drunk before hand and the anxiety disappears


not sure i can do this has may have to drive


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Katy said:


> The government has actually put a push on people being able to access CBT through the NHS so you should hopefully be able to access it quite easily. SOme GP do jump too quickly to drugs IMO...so be mindful of that. Are there any ways that you feel would help with anxiety about the GP? When I first went, my mum (who I trusted) went with me.
> 
> Anxiety is widely misunderstood...as are most mental health difficulties e.g. depression. I'll never forget telling my dad at aged 15 that I was nervous. His response was 'well don't be'. Really helpful! In fact, this view reminds me of this image:
> 
> ...


 sound just like my dad he says well what are you worried about and i say i dont know and he said well just stop worrying ... i wish i could do tho .. ive always been a worrier but never to the point of panic until late.. does your heart beat really fast or are you just worried ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> sound just like my dad he says well what are you worried about and i say i dont know and he said well just stop worrying ... i wish i could do tho .. ive always been a worrier but never to the point of panic until late.. does your heart beat really fast or are you just worried ?


My heart does race, yes. It's typical of anxiety and a panic attack due to the adrenaline rushing round your body. Other physical symptoms can be dizziness, disorientation, tummy problems etc. I also get very cold hands. In addition, people get continual 'what if' thoughts; continually worrying about 'what if' so and so happens etc...this worry perpetuates anxiety...often leading to a panic attack.

The mind has a habit of generalising so whilst someone may start feeling anxious in e.g. a supermarket, over time they may generalise that feeling of anxiety to all situations where there are lots of people and checkouts lines. I went from anxiety around being stuck in my class room (I was 15) to fearing being in any room with a shut door, in a room with other people, being in a car with someone, to travel in general, to fear of open spaces etc...my anxiety became generalised to pretty much every situation! It is therefore wise to seek help early on before more and more situations become a trigger for anxiety. I genuinely believe that CBT is incredibly effective for this so I strongly recommend anyone to see their GP and assertively request access to this.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

My girlfriend suffers from anxiety and I feel so bad for her. She sometimes struggles to cope with her emotions and cant go out to clubs or big public places. She's getting help but I feel horrible because there's not much I can do. I just attend all the meetings with her and support her as much as I can. Hopefully it all gets better.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DuncRx7 said:


> My girlfriend suffers from anxiety and I feel so bad for her. She sometimes struggles to cope with her emotions and cant go out to clubs or big public places. She's getting help but I feel horrible because there's not much I can do. I just attend all the meetings with her and support her as much as I can. Hopefully it all gets better.


I think that support and compassion will really help her. When people don't understand or can't empathise it can make it more difficult to cope with so it's great you're supporting her


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah although mine is more of a social thing and caring too much about what people think of me. Nobody seems to pick up on it, just that I'm pretty quiet (always have been) but I think it made it a bit worse. Rarely go out if I have the choice besides to work, seeing mates occasionally and to the gym (all of which i have skipped countless times due to anxiety)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Theorist said:


> Yeah although mine is more of a social thing and *caring too much about what people think of me*. Nobody seems to pick up on it, just that I'm pretty quiet (always have been) but I think it made it a bit worse. Rarely go out if I have the choice besides to work, seeing mates occasionally and to the gym (all of which i have skipped countless times due to anxiety)


That's something forever out of your control....do you best...& f... the rest.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> That's something forever out of your control....do you best...& f... the rest.


Absolutely. I feel quite lucky that as part of my counseling course we learned the valuable lesson that you can never control what other people think and how they react...all you can control is how you respond to them....which is a far less stressful concern as that's within your control! Since that lesson years ago, I just accept that not everyone is going to like me and can think all sorts of unfair things about me...as long as I'm happy with who I am, and sleep with a clear conscience, then people can think what they like! :laugh: It's a big relief! But I am still human of course and sometimes still get affected by what others think...but I'm ok with that


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

I suffer PTSD related anxiety symptoms such as hyper awareness, feeling that something bads around the corner/threatened and generally on red alert when i go out. It's got better overtime and im more relaxed these days. Drinking makes the symptoms worse the next day.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

jim2509 said:


> I suffer PTSD related anxiety symptoms such as hyper awareness, feeling that something bads around the corner/threatened and generally on red alert when i go out. It's got better overtime and im more relaxed these days. Drinking makes the symptoms worse the next day.


My friend had/has PTSD from a car accident and it's taken her quite a while to recover. She did get psychological help which went a long way in helping her get back to 'normal' but she does still have problems e.g. driving at night or in the rain.

I think that for all anxiety related problems, drinking alcohol can make it worse the next day...the same goes for other drugs too.


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

Katy said:


> My friend had/has PTSD from a car accident and it's taken her quite a while to recover. She did get psychological help which went a long way in helping her get back to 'normal' but she does still have problems e.g. driving at night or in the rain.
> 
> I think that for all anxiety related problems, drinking alcohol can make it worse the next day...the same goes for other drugs too.


I sympathise with your friend, it takes time to get over a traumatic incident and it leaves stuff behind. I have to say my PTSD has gotten better over time and I bought the 'Anxiety for Dummies' book to try to understand the symptoms. It's definitely helped me be more positive and 98% of the time I'm not overwhelmed by it. I agree Drink & Drugs are very bad for those with anxiety disorders. I rarely touch drink now as it's just not worth the grief.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

PTSD


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

I think i have some sort of social one, never seen anyone about it or anything

It takes me a good few days of talking and spending time with people before i am comfortable around them


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Id love a bird with anxiety who couldn't leave the house.. i hate cleaning 

Serious note tho when in the army was surprising how many lads had anxiety!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Its horrible I had it bad and weird things like a strong gusty wind or noisy environment would trigger it.

Told doc he put me on 20mg citalaphram a day and have been fine since and will continue to be fingers crossed.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

TITO said:


> Its horrible I had it bad and weird things like a strong gusty wind or noisy environment would trigger it.
> 
> Told doc he put me on 20mg citalaphram a day and have been fine since and will continue to be fingers crossed.


I got .5 mill clonzepam. If i took them in the day, I was a zombie. If I took it at night before bed, when I woke, I could handle ANYthing ----> with a smile on my face.

I can take whatever, but those things made everything frikin' great the next day.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

IME Anxiety is something that I've learned to live with as i found the actual fighting and trying to rid of my anxiety symptoms made them alot worse.

Nowadays I just try and get with life and let the anxiety be there, as I know it feels horrible but it's harmless.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> IME Anxiety is something that I've learned to live with as i found the actual fighting and trying to rid of my anxiety symptoms made them alot worse.
> 
> Nowadays I just try and get with life and let the anxiety be there, as I know it feels horrible but it's harmless.


good bit of info for people , trying to fight your anxiety will only make it worse , one of the fundamental parts of CBT is to accept its part of you and cannot hurt you- eventually the body realises this and the physical symptoms go away.

the body follows the brain


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't like going to social events,i also don't like to go out weekends to new places,im sort of work,gym walk dogs on beach,stick to places I feel comfortable with,i wait in car on school run till 2 mins to the bell ringing as I feel awkward standing around people I don't know,dont know what to say to them,im on citalopram 20mg a day,i had councilling but only sorted me out for 6months then down came the curtain of depression/anxiety,i went to docs and asked for pills as I didn't want to waste anymore of my life in misery,alot of its whats been programmed into me as a child,u know live work die syndrome!,i spent 13years with my head in a bottle every night,im good at my job but siht happens sometimes you cant control but id feel like cr*p when something went wrong id feel usless and punish myself for days,also if I got myself something nice id feel bad about having it for days and end up getting rid of it,id write lists of things to do and rush round like a loon with heart beating and dry mouth trying to get it all done so I didn't feel like a failure,well im over it now due to the medication,i doo feel tired all the time though,i have a different outlook on life now and don't really care about material sh*t,life is for being happy,every one of us has the born right to be happy,so keep smiling,cheers all.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

aqualung said:


> good bit of info for people , trying to fight your anxiety will only make it worse , one of the fundamental parts of CBT is to accept its part of you and cannot hurt you- eventually the body realises this and the physical symptoms go away.
> 
> the body follows the brain


Thanks.

You're exactly right, it wasn't until I decided to concentrate on just living my life and not obessessing 24/7 on how to "get better" that I found that my anxiety lessen.

I would recommend anyone who suffers to read Dr Claire Weekes book "Hope and Help for your Nerves", it's an old book, but It was the one that helped me the most


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You're exactly right, it wasn't until I decided to concentrate on just living my life and not obessessing 24/7 on how to "get better" that I found that my anxiety lessen.
> 
> I would recommend anyone who suffers to read Dr Claire Weekes book "Hope and Help for your Nerves", it's an old book, but It was the one that helped me the most


Looks like you have it under control, but for yourself or others if you fancy some extra reading. It may be worth looking in to 'mindfulness' as a way to overcome anxiety. It's very similar to what you're already doing.

It does sound pretty cheesy and mystical though, as it's basically meditation, but try to overlook initial thoughts.

Even as somebody that didn't read about it to deal with personal issues, it is quite a nice idea. It's surprising how much of life we actually miss, with our autopilot mode.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

along with anxiety im bi-polar and it always comes hand in hand in waves for me. got so bad no long ago that i developed agoraphobia and it took months before i could handle being around people


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> along with anxiety im bi-polar and it always comes hand in hand in waves for me. got so bad no long ago that i developed agoraphobia and it took months before i could handle being around people


Me too re bi polar. I'm type 2. Absolute nightmare at times eh


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Me too re bi polar. I'm type 2. Absolute nightmare at times eh


youre telling me it is. I have a history of substance abuse, self harm and bulemia so when **** goes down it really goes down because one thing just leads to another


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

were you diagnosed bi -polar - before or after the substance abuse bit ??



> along with anxiety im bi-polar and it always comes hand in hand in waves for me. got so bad no long ago that i developed agoraphobia and it took months before i could handle being around people





> youre telling me it is. I have a history of substance abuse, self harm and bulemia so when **** goes down it really goes down because one thing just leads to another


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

jim2509 said:


> I suffer PTSD related anxiety symptoms such as hyper awareness, feeling that something bads around the corner/threatened and generally on red alert when i go out. It's got better overtime and im more relaxed these days. Drinking makes the symptoms worse the next day.


Drinking definatley makes things worse, just a feeling of worry the next day haha


----------



## kreza (Apr 19, 2013)

I get health anxiety from time to time that will build up until I feel like I'm going crazy. Just after I got married I became utterly convinced there was something wrong with my breathing, I completely freaked out and went to a doctor, who told me there was nothing wrong at all, and explained that the mind can create symptoms that appear very real. A few weeks ago I began getting heart palpitations. I made some diet alterations, and while doing so read that anxiety can cause heart palpitations. So I was getting worried about having something that my mind was creating.

Strangely, almost as soon as I realised this, it seemed to stop (though it could have been cutting out the sucralose & reducing caffeine). I have some social anxiety too, but to combat that I make an effort to put myself into high pressure / unfamiliar situations. I think it's important to push yourself out of your comfort zone every now and then. Normal life then seems easy by comparison.

Very interesting that so many other people who train have anxiety issues. I guess we're all trying to become 'better' in one way or another.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

222 said:


> Drinking definatley makes things worse, just a feeling of worry the next day haha


drink and reccy drugs fuel anxiety for me. iv been sober for nearly 5 months and havnt had a panic attack once since i last used. waking up with the crippling fear about getting through the day was horrible


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I suffer with anxiety quite bad, I am going to anxiety classes now, to see if I can combat the problem, modern life is a major factor, it seems today there are just too many annoying things to get through just to survive?!


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

I think anxiety is one those thing that is only as bad as you allow yourself to make it. Drugs shouldn't be necessary except for a last resort and when it's intertwined with other disorders.

I have a friend with anxiety whenever he goes somewhere crowded esp if there's loud music. These seem to be the primary stiumli. He victimises himself a lot and take things personally.

I tell him to not preoccupy himself too much thinking about the future and just keep himself busy doing other things. He went to mindfulness classes and said his teacher basically told him the same thing and after that he was definitely more comfortable when out whereas before he could't even sit at a meal without looking tense.

This was some time ago however, haven't seen in a while. Hopefully he's doing better. Anyone with anxiety should give these mindfulness classes a try.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Sigma said:


> I think anxiety is one those thing that is only as bad as you allow yourself to make it. Drugs shouldn't be necessary except for a last resort and when it's intertwined with other disorders.
> 
> I have a friend with anxiety whenever he goes somewhere crowded esp if there's loud music. These seem to be the primary stiumli. He victimises himself a lot and take things personally.
> 
> ...


Mindfulness is a great technique and definatley helps, but does takes some practise. Fear is always something that's in the future, so if you can be mindfull and practise being in the present then this does help reduce the anxiety.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sigma said:


> I think anxiety is one those thing that is only as bad as you allow yourself to make it. Drugs shouldn't be necessary except for a last resort and when it's intertwined with other disorders.
> 
> I have a friend with anxiety whenever he goes somewhere crowded esp if there's loud music. These seem to be the primary stiumli. He victimises himself a lot and take things personally.
> 
> ...


mindfulness classes are a good start but for people with chronic anxiety they will do little to nothing and sometimes drugs are the only option (at least at the start) , like all conditions it depends on the severity.

at least you tried to help your friend , which is more than most will do - however you need to be very careful with the suggestions you make to people with anxiety /panic disorders as you can actually make them worse.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I always wonder what's the point of worrying about stuff. One day you'll be dead and nothing will matter.

I generally don't worry about much as I know it won't make any difference.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MFM said:


> I always wonder what's the point of worrying about stuff. One day you'll be dead and nothing will matter.
> 
> I generally don't worry about much as I know it won't make any difference.


Worry/anxiety aren't really a conscious thing though...it's not like someone sits down and thinks 'I should get really worried about this'. But it does take significant conscious effort to minimise anxiety.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Hera said:


> Worry/anxiety aren't really a conscious thing though...it's not like someone sits down and thinks 'I should get really worried about this'. But it does take significant conscious effort to minimise anxiety.


True that.

I'm never feel quite relaxed though. Not even at home. Probably because of the busy lifestyle. The only time I can switch off and truly feel relaxed is if I go away where no one can bother me from work etc.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MFM said:


> True that.
> 
> I'm never feel quite relaxed though. Not even at home. Probably because of the busy lifestyle. The only time I can switch off and truly feel relaxed is if I go away where no one can bother me from work etc.


I make an effort every day to take time out otherwise it dose catch up with me. And I really love my weekends...if it's been a particularly stressful week I simply tell people that I'm not receiving any visitors at the weekend so I can properly relax!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> I always wonder what's the point of worrying about stuff. One day you'll be dead and nothing will matter.
> 
> I generally don't worry about much as I know it won't make any difference.


What's the point?no one chooses to have anxiety


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What's the point?no one chooses to have anxiety


You say that, but people sometimes like to stress about nothing. The brain is a powerful thing.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's the point?no one chooses to have anxiety


Was a very ignorant post.

People can have a genetic predisposition to any debilitating physical or mental condition. Which means they need to work relatively harder to counter additional stressors.

Everyone will be predisposed to some kind of affliction or other though, no one is perfect. I have dyselxia for example and ****ed me off when I was younger people going on and on about how slow I write. It would be helpful in society if we empathised with each others challenges instead simply yelling rather arrogantly "...the hell is wrong with you?!"

I think in the latter case, much can be done by controlling ones own mind and thoughts alone. But there seems to be far too much emphasis in modern society on expecting instant results, rather than building on a gradual process. IMO training can definitely put people with anxiety in a right frame of mind for developing virtues such as patience and persistence that should ease them psychologically, rather than relying on 'magic pills' alone.

And then there's the social (if you want that) and the physiological assistance via endorphin release etc.

@MFM, like you said the brain is a powerful 'thing' - so then use it!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MFM said:


> You say that, but people sometimes like to stress about nothing. The brain is a powerful thing.


The kind of anxiety that some of us on this thread have/had, is a bit more than 'stress'.

If you have not experienced an anxiety episode (which I hope you don't) you'll then appreciate how truly vile they are.

Yes, the brain is a powerful thing & we quite often 'tell ourselves' to think or feel a certain way quite unconsciously.

Anxiety though is much more than just that.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Sigma said:


> @MFM, like you said the brain is a powerful 'thing' - so then use it!


Grow a few pubes and move out of your parents' house before you tell me what I should be doing.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

MFM said:


> Grow a few pubes and move out of your parents' house before you tell me what I should be doing.


Lolz. You should've attended school.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Lolz. You should've attended school.


And I'll fold you in half you little pr1ck.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

MFM said:


> And I'll fold you in half you little pr1ck.


You want to have your way with me?? You comin out bro? It's ok, you would need to sooner or later :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

C'mon you two....leave the squabbling for appropriate threads.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i am really supprised how many people suffer from this,im glad i dont


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

MFM said:


> And I'll fold you in half you little pr1ck.


Everyone loves a keyboard warrior


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

graham58 said:


> i am really supprised how many people suffer from this,im glad i dont


I remember when I first started to be open about my struggles with anxiety when I was younger, and was staggered by how many people said that they too had problems with anxiety.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hera said:


> I remember when I first started to be open about my struggles with anxiety when I was younger, and was staggered by how many people said that they too had problems with anxiety.


its something i never really thought about,hope you can overcome it.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

aqualung said:


> good bit of info for people , trying to fight your anxiety will only make it worse , one of the fundamental parts of CBT is to accept its part of you and cannot hurt you- eventually the body realises this and the physical symptoms go away.
> 
> the body follows the brain


Mindfulness meditation and practice made a world of difference to me via this mechanism.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

graham58 said:


> its something i never really thought about,hope you can overcome it.


Thank you  3 years have passed since I started this thread and I've managed to establish a way of life that enables me to manage ok and most importantly, be happy 

But then I have suffered from anxiety since I was 15 (15 years ago) and I've tried all sorts; therapy, meditation, hypnotherapy, drugs etc all of which have taught me different things. I think getting older and growing up also helps; psychologically it can help with gaining a healthy perspective...but that's probably just because as you get older you've learned more lessons.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Shady45 said:


> Looks like you have it under control, but for yourself or others if you fancy some extra reading. It may be worth looking in to 'mindfulness' as a way to overcome anxiety. It's very similar to what you're already doing.
> 
> It does sound pretty cheesy and mystical though, as it's basically meditation, but try to overlook initial thoughts.
> 
> Even as somebody that didn't read about it to deal with personal issues, it is quite a nice idea. It's surprising how much of life we actually miss, with our autopilot mode.


It's meditation with all the mystical crap stripped out and replaced with evidence-based practice. I did a lot of reading of the scientific literature (mainly clinical psychology) before I decided to give it a go because pseudoscience and magical thinking is anathema to me. Mindfulness practice has been shown to work at least as well as SSRIs and other antidepressants (which by the way don't work nearly as well as most people - doctors included - think).

I reckoned if it worked for all those people in the studies it might work for me, and it did.

It's not just the meditation by the way, trying to bring mindfulness to everything you do (easier said than done, but it can be enough to try) allows you to see more clearly what's really going on in your brain and body, and to realise none of it is really all that bad.

I highly recommend it to anyone with anxiety or depression - what's there to lose? It's free (almost - I bought a couple of books) and there are no side effects. In my opinion it should be GPs' option of first resort before they reach for the prescription pad.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

MFM said:


> One day you'll be dead and nothing will matter.


F**k what a downer, you're freaking me out man! :no:

:lol:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Shaftie said:


> It's meditation with all the mystical crap stripped out and replaced with evidence-based practice. I did a lot of reading of the scientific literature (mainly clinical psychology) before I decided to give it a go because pseudoscience and magical thinking is anathema to me. Mindfulness practice has been shown to work at least as well as SSRIs and other antidepressants (which by the way don't work nearly as well as most people - doctors included - think).
> 
> I reckoned if it worked for all those people in the studies it might work for me, and it did.
> 
> ...


a good post, and i agree entirely about GP's sending people for psychological based lessons rather than reaching for the prescription pad , mindfulness is nothing new and has been around a long time -tho it is the new ' in - thing ' used by CCG's -a few years ago its was human givens, before that CBT etc etc , CCG's (old PCT's) try what they think are new things as they become more aware of them.

again it depends on the severity of what the person is experiencing on whether mindfulness is a good call and the problem is that around 95% of GP's are not specialists in or do not have any mental health training (if they are they will have a GPwSI accreditation in mental health ).


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

What do you mean 'mystical crap'?

Just because something cannot be scientifically verified (how do you measure art and allegory via the scientific method anyway :confused1: ) doesn't means it's crap.

That's very disrespectful to ancient principles considering science has pretty much raped this 'mystical crap' to obtain these beneficial practices that were always a core aspect of oriental and eastern philosophy.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Another vote for mindfulness - definitely helps me. Purely because the way it is usually delivered makes the meditation process far more accessible and also realistic to practice when, for instance, you're at work..or out and about.

Highly recommend Headspace (https://www.headspace.com/ ) The app is awesome (although the recent update has caused some issues they're in the process of fixing). First ten sessions are free. Definitely worth looking at.

I would also HIGHLY recommend stuff by Brenee Brown. She's an academic researcher in vulnerability/shame....which for many people means they go "Well that's not me, i'm tough as old boots".

Wrong. We are all vulnerable at some point - the difference between people who let it get to them and those that don't is not as obvious as it may appear. She's got a couple of Ted talks and also a few books. (Daring Greatly is exceptional). I am resolutely not a fan of self-help books generally...less so american ones as they tend to be prescriptive and cloying I find. What I like about her is how resistant she is to many of the things she finds in her research and how open she is about her own stuff. She doesn't tell you how to live your life - she tells you what she's found and lets you work things out yourself. If you suffer anxiety then I really do recommend you check out her work...it has quite literally changed the game for me and that's not something I though I'd ever find myself saying.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

aqualung said:


> a good post, and i agree entirely about GP's sending people for psychological based lessons rather than reaching for the prescription pad , mindfulness is nothing new and has been around a long time -tho it is the new ' in - thing ' used by CCG's -a few years ago its was human givens, before that CBT etc etc , CCG's (old PCT's) try what they think are new things as they become more aware of them.
> 
> again it depends on the severity of what the person is experiencing on whether mindfulness is a good call and the problem is that around 95% of GP's are not specialists in or do not have any mental health training (if they are they will have a GPwSI accreditation in mental health ).


Totally - GPs are quick to fob you off with a few pills because it gets you out of their office. As you say, they're also not really aware of how effective certain types of psychotherapy can be.

Anyone on medication for a mental condition should ask themselves this: Are you also trying any sort of therapy or mental practice? Or are you relying on the pills alone to fix the problem?

If the latter then you can't honestly say you're doing everything you can. Medication certainly has its place but there's no reason you can't do both.

I would add that it's true mindfulness practice is not new; it's the evidence that shows that it works that has been mounting up over the last 10-20 years.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sigma said:


> What do you mean 'mystical crap'?
> 
> Just because something cannot be scientifically verified (how do you measure art and allegory via the scientific method anyway :confused1: ) doesn't means it's crap.
> 
> That's very disrespectful to ancient principles considering science has pretty much raped this 'mystical crap' to obtain these beneficial practices that were always a core aspect of oriental and eastern philosophy.


i guess it depends on your beliefs or if you have any i guess - the same way as some people class an art degree as a 'joke' degree

i think you being about to tell someone they are being disrespectful privileges have been revoked for about half a century. ( lol i had to say that after reading your post the other day about your parents house)


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Sigma said:


> What do you mean 'mystical crap'?
> 
> Just because something cannot be scientifically verified (how do you measure art and allegory via the scientific method anyway :confused1: ) doesn't means it's crap.
> 
> That's very disrespectful to ancient principles considering science has pretty much raped this 'mystical crap' to obtain these beneficial practices that were always a core aspect of oriental and eastern philosophy.


Raped? Not the word I would use.

In this context, 'mystical crap' is anything that lacks evidence of *efficacy*. I agree that's "disrespectful to ancient principles" but I'm pretty comfortable with that.

Again in this context, I'd "measure" art along the following lines:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24817896


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone struggling with anxiety or other common mental health problems in UK should have access to IAPT (Improving Access to Psychological Therapies) via your GP. The service offers a variety of treatments for anxiety/worry/panic, depression and OCD.

http://www.iapt.nhs.uk/


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Shaftie said:


> Raped? Not the word I would use.
> 
> In this context, 'mystical crap' is anything that lacks evidence of *efficacy*. I agree that's "disrespectful to ancient principles" but I'm pretty comfortable with that.
> 
> ...


Do you know what the word 'efficacy' means? So what you're telling me is that a researchers prior idiosyncratic observations, beliefs and potential bias should influence the methodology of research? A double blind procedure is always more ethical, surely, rather than expecting a desired and manipulated outcome.

The mere *suggestions* in that study mean nothing conclusively and is a very one-dimensional approach to defining what 'arts' is. The cultures that utilized meditative practice had a very multifaceted perspective when it came to art which wasn't just visual, but also physical and auditory on individual and communal levels. And the fact that they reaped the benefits waaay before any scientific advent means they couldn't have been barking up the wrong tree to the point where their traditions be labelled mere 'crap', surely?

I would go as far as saying that their ideologies ie 'mystical crap' and these healthful practices were mutually beneficial. In our modern capitalist society where people value their unlimited personal *wants* over societal *needs*, benefits are still there as science indicates, but limited due to this contrast in ideals and practices.

And no 'rape' is the right word. Robbing a system of it's dignity - taking what you want from it, acting as if you own it and then throwing away what you don't want/ when you're done with it. Sounds about right imo.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

latblaster said:


> C'mon you two....leave the squabbling for appropriate threads.


Yea sigma has a few all to him self haha. Agree tho this thread isn't the place for digs.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

chronyx said:


> Everyone loves a keyboard warrior


No keyboard warrior here I can assure you mate. You obviously don't know the troll sigma.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Do you know what the word 'efficacy' means? So what you're telling me is that a researchers prior idiosyncratic observations, beliefs and potential bias should influence the methodology of research. .


I agree that a researcher's prior idiosyncratic observations, beliefs and potential bias should not influence the methodology of their research. I also agree that placebo-controlled, double-blind studies are the best way we have of measuring efficacy.

However, adapting a technique or method by taking the parts that work and discarding the rest is not rape.

I don't really have an opinion on the rest of your post, other than to agree that certain elements of ancient traditions have been shown to work.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Couldn't resist 

I agree, it would be good if mods deleted all the spammy posts from the last two pages (including this one) to keep a helpful thread neat and tidy. Starting with the spontaneous thought concerning my nether regions. How did you know I shave down there, @MFM? mg:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

MFM said:


> You say that, but people sometimes like to stress about nothing. The brain is a powerful thing.


Nobody "likes" to stress about nothing...although there are probably people who seem that way. But anxiety is an emotive response and, like all emotions, has nothing whatsoever to do with rationality. You don't choose to feel anxious any more than you choose to feel any other emotion. You can choose to do things that make you happy but you can't decide to "feel" happy. Anxiety grows over time and is the result of myriad things that often pass us by (consciously that is) until they have built up to the point where they seriously affect our quality of life.

Like you say - the brain is a powerful thing...but not necessarily something we have complete control over. There are plenty of methods for addressing anxiety...but not all of them work for everyone.

And then there's sleep. Several people I know have severe trouble sleeping as a result of their anxiety. This in turn feeds their anxiety as they are tired so much of the time and their nerves are frayed. Sleeping pills and the like shouldn;t be used long term and in fact stop being effective after a while - so they're not a long-term solution.

No emotion is a choice. You feel what you feel. There are ways of nudging things along in a particular direction but they don't always work.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Sigma said:


> What do you mean 'mystical crap'?
> 
> .


Meditation as a way of bringing about both psychological and physiological changes is demonstrably effective...although the precise mechanisms of action are still a little unclear.

Meditation as a way of "balancing your chakras and opening up the channels of inner energy" is 'mystical crap'. It's an interesting (and for some ..perhaps useful) way of characterising or visualising the process but there is zero evidence to support it.

And I say that as a former practitioner of Ki-Aikido which focuses on the use of Ki energy as an integral part of the art form. I didn;t buy into the idea of Ki as it was portrayed but I could completely get it when I translated "ki energy" into basic physics (ie momentum, gravity, leverage etc).


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thoughts on Acupuncture?

Is that Mystical Crap also...? Used to be considered so in the West..........

I guess in the 1600's an MRI would have been considered Magic......& as for that French geezer & his Pineal Gland.

Jung too & the Collective Unconscious?

Too many people merely dismiss lack of evidence as any proof. They assume we know everything & anything we don't know cannot be 'real'. Bollox.

And "The Borg"...I mean **** me, those guys proved the Hive Mind. :lol:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Thoughts on Acupuncture?
> 
> Is that Mystical Crap also...? Used to be considered so in the West..........
> 
> ...


Hmm...acupuncture.....i'm undecided. There's no doubt there's some interesting stuff there, especially the realtionship between galvanic skin response and acupuncture points.

I guess what i'm saying with regard to mystical crap is - some of these things "work" in teh sense that there is, or appears to be, a desired or predicted outcome. But what has caused that outcome is often unclear - however...science would say (as it often does) - "This happens...but we're unsure as to why it happens".

Whereas a devotee of teh more mystical approach would say "This is what is happening". End of. No debate. No evidence. Just - I do this....then that happens. And this is what I believe is the reason....but i'm going to state it as fact rather than belief and invoke things we can't actually measure.

Or worse - take scientific concepts and twist them round into some sort of magical "thing" that is then poorly presented. Basically - a lot of unecessary window dressing.

A greast case in point is homeopathy - personally I think it's beyond garbage in absolute terms. However - many people "feel better" when using homeopathic remedies. Personally, I think that's placebo effect - the problem with saying that of course is that people immediately think they've been cheated in some way by succumbing to it. I think it's proof positive that (a) the human mind and body are truly exceptional things and ( B) we are far from knowing how they really work in detail. For instance - there are hundreds, if not thousands, of independently verified reports of people having amputations in battlefield hospitals, across several different conflicts and over a huge time span (so a great sample)...with no anaesthetic. But they were given a placebo. And it worked. I think that's staggering....

So I think homeopathy is essentially placebo...because frankly, the so called science behind it is so far beyond ludicrous it hurts. There are literally NO decent studies supporting it and an overwhelming body of evidence against it (in terms of how it's portrayed by practitioners that is).

Or to put it more simply - it "works" in a sense but not as a result of the mystical hokum put forward by practitioners.

Excellent point about the MRI by teh way 

And I completely agree that lack of evidence does not prove anything either way. So for instance...the flow of energy thing....there is zero evidence to support some sort of ethereal channels running through chakras in your body - doesn't mean it's not a useful way of visualising things but there is zero evidence to support it. There is evidence to show a flow of energy throu other channels though....ie blood, nervous system, lymphatic system. Personally i don't need more than those - nature is pretty fvcking out there already...window dressing it with mystical nnonsense seems, to me, to be both ignoring how amazing it actually is and somewhat blinkered to the possibility that there is so much more to find out. We'll just rely on this ancient wisdom...........right.....so you won't bother looking any further than that then. Splendid.

Nature rocks - we...I suspect...know only a tiny proportion of what goes on with it (in any detail) - science is about finding that out. The mystical stuff is about sticking with what you believe. Each to their own.....I know which one i'll go for


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@kuju

Good points...again. 

Over the years I've had Acupuncture many times from a very skilled person. It's helped alot.

I first had ear acu -for relaxation. I was totally sceptical. But, within about two minutes I felt really chilled & dozed off for 10 mins or so.

Try it, I think you'll be amazed.

This is interesting:

http://acupuncturetoday.com/mpacms/at/article.php?id=31918

Edit: I have a rare collection of Magic Beans from an unknown South American Tribe.

They're very good & I can let you have them at a knockdown price.

Here's my site:

www.thesebeansisgood.com


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @kuju
> 
> Good points...again.
> 
> ...


Interesting indeed..... more proof that there's a lot we don't yet know I guess!

I know acupuncture works in some sense...I struggle with it a bit btu I think that's more to do with the way it's presented. Plus the enormous range of illnesses/conditions some people claim it treats. SOme of them are a bit far fetched (i've seen a practitioner claim to "cure cancer" with it. Riiight....).

However i'm open to the idea there's something going on there - certainly more so than I am with homeopathy for instance!

Magic Beans you say.........hmmmm....... DO they do this? :bounce:


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

i thought it would be useful to post the following links to useful websites that have resources that are based on CBT or guided self help interventions. i use these all the time at work and give these links to patients.

http://glasgowspcmh.org.uk/home

http://www.getselfhelp.co.uk/

https://moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome

http://www.moodjuice.scot.nhs.uk/

http://www.llttf.com/index.php?section=page&page_seq=8

http://www.mentalhealth.org.uk/help-information/podcasts/

http://www.ntw.nhs.uk/pic/selfhelp/

http://www.overcoming.co.uk/single.htm?ipg=4795

these cover anxiety, depression ocd, panic amongst other common mental health conditions. if i think of anymore ill post them


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I knewst to be to the point where i would get panick attacks when i leave outside. I get nervous twichis when im around a group of people because my neck becomes so stiff. I would be really bad with it if it wasnt for weight lifting


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Many people try and fight there way through anxiety, which makes it a whole lot worse.

You need to accept it and see it a perfectly normal human emotion, only then will the symptoms not feel so bad.

It's alot easier said then done, believe me I've been there.

The best tool is to educate yourself on the subject, symptoms, bodily sensations, only then you will lose the fear of what you are feeling and why you are feeling it.

It's a gradual a slow process, yet you can live a relatively "normal" life, you just need to re-train your brain to not let your negative irrational thoughts rule you.

You are not your thoughts, all that has happened is having anxious related thinking has become a habit, yet with any bad habits they can be stopped/changed. Just takes time and practice.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Worst part of anxiety for me is the feeling of nausea...Anybody else just get a surge of this?

Throat closes and feeling 'sick' ...If that didn't happen Id be able to function just fine -.-


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

I just dont like people


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Papa Smurf said:


> I just dont like people


Your 1 honest mother'f, maybe a bit too honest!


----------

